# December ivf/fet for a Christmas miracle



## Cjohnson13

Hoping for our Christmas miracles!!!!

down reg 






pupo






bfps



bfn


----------



## Serenyx

I'm just waiting for AF to show so that we can get started on our FET cycle. Hopefully it will come in the next couple of days which means our transfer will be early - mid December if all goes to plan.

If it doesn't start shortly then I will have to wait until my next cycle :(


----------



## Cjohnson13

I will cross my fingers for you that it starts soon!!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Bump


----------



## Kaylakin

HI ladies - what are your protocols? I'm starting down-reg with Lupron in two days - after I get my next AF they said they can give me a timeframe...

TIA


----------



## Luciola

Hi Ladies! I am starting my first ever IVF end November - estimating ET mid-December and hoping to have a X'mas miracle.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I wish u both luck. They told me I would be on bc for a couple weeks then Lipton for 4 weeks then estrace and progesterone with the fet estimated 12/6/13


----------



## Serenyx

I am doing a medicated FET. They are taking day 1 as today as AF started yesterday evening so it looks as though we will just about be able to go ahead this cycle.

They have already given me a rough timeline. I should start Buserelin on 4th Nov, have a scan on 18th Nov and then start Progynova on 19th Nov. I will then have another scan on 2nd Dec and if all is well then I have a provisional transfer date of 9th Dec :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

Sere we are almost on the exact same dates!!! I start my Lupron soon I can't remember what date I think around the 28th of oct


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Why don't I know the dates of anything yet?!? I had an FS apt on the 11th and they said I'd start BCP with my next cycle (hopefully around Halloween) I feel so in the dark when I normally have control/know about everything planned. All she told me is to call with my next period and they would do blood work then start me on BCP and then I have a saline infused sonogram on the 8th of Nov (did anyone else do this??) then I have no idea when everything else is starting but she said that I should be scheduled for embryo transfer mid December. We are TTC our first and we only have one fresh and one frozen cycle to do this.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I just had a saline sono (had to redo after 6 months) they found a little spot this time. They called and told me today they wanted me I do a hystoscopy and laparoscopy and I had a melt down because if they do the lap it will push my fet to next year. My deductible for this year is already met. Long story short after my meltdown they said just the hystoscopy was fine and would still let me transfer in dec.....phew


----------



## KateAnn

Hi all, 
I'm starting down reg on Monday for my first ivf cycle.... Feeling nervous and excited!!! Desperately want a Christmas miracle! Xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Good luck Kate!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm just (im)patiently waiting for AF. I ovulated (thank goodness) and so this is our last shot...but it'd be a miracle if it were to happen...before I get tests done and start BCP. Less than two weeks all of this will be underway. Scary! I can't decide who and if I'm going to share with that we're doing IVF. I always thought i'd be so open about it but I found myself frozen when someone asked if anything was new yesterday. Shes my husbands aunt...but I just thought, "oh shit, do I tell her??" I love her to death so theres no reason not to tell her. It was just so weird.


----------



## babywish411

I am in the beginning stages of our one and only IVF cycle. I start progesterone injections tomorrow for 10 days, then when I start to bleed I go in for blood work. I will then start the pill for 22 days. After that, it's game on! My tentative egg retrieval date is set for December 13th!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

baby wish, sounds like we're going to be on the same exact schedule!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I told more people then I thought I would at work....but then I had a chemical and it was horrible having to tell it a lot so this fet I won't be telling anyone really.....it's so exciting and scary all at the same time


----------



## babywish411

Gdanemom4now... How awesome I have someone to share my experience with!


----------



## babywish411

Gdanemom4now- are you taking the progesterone before you take the birth control pills?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

nope just waiting for my period. it should be here around Halloween but they said my transfer will be mid December. not sure of exact dates yet


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi everyone
I'm currently doing Lupron injections to downregulate for my FET cycle. I will know the dates better once AF arrives and they give me my protocol with dates. I'm expecting AF in a few days. I know I'll be doing Lupron, overlapping with estrogen, then adding in progesterone a few days prior to the transfer. I'll be transferring 2. My transfer may even be in November, but I have no idea. The last time I was at the office, the NP said people are on estrogen for 3-6 weeks, and the time before that she said 2-3 weeks...wth?? I really hope it's closer to 2-3 weeks. 6 weeks on estrogen seems a bit much right?


----------



## Cjohnson13

6 weeks does seem like a long time , you sound like you are on the same protocol as me! I go Monday for a follow up/pre op thing


----------



## Serenyx

Serenyx said:


> They have already given me a rough timeline. I should start Buserelin on 4th Nov, have a scan on 18th Nov and then start Progynova on 19th Nov. I will then have another scan on 2nd Dec and if all is well then I have a provisional transfer date of 9th Dec :)

I collected my finalised plan today and these are the exact dates :) I have to pop back in next week to collect the Buserelin (the pharmacy was closed today) so now I just need to wait until 4th Nov to start down-regging :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, 

I am just starting my first AF since my failed IVF last month. I have to call the clinic between 25th November and 19th January to start FET- likely to be December AF cycle. We have estimated transfer of 3rd Feb if it is. xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Cjohnson13 said:


> 6 weeks does seem like a long time , you sound like you are on the same protocol as me! I go Monday for a follow up/pre op thing

CJ how's it going? 

GDane - did AF come yet? What's your protocol? I thought you'd mentioned BCPs before..

Serenyx - Will you start down-regging on day 21 of your cycle or which day? 

I've been down-regging for a few weeks, got AF, and now I"m going to the doc on Thursday which will be CD6, to make sure the Lupron is doing what it's supposed to be. I guess the next step after that is to start the estrogen -- I hope that's the case as that will mean I'm one step closer..either way, I should get a protocol with dates, which is what I've really been dying to find out.. The fresh cycle went so quickly once the injections started..this FET seems like so much waiting!!


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx - Will you start down-regging on day 21 of your cycle or which day?

Yes I start on day 21 :) Only 5 more days to go, the time really seems to be dragging!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I saw my re today, I start my Lipton in 3 days then in a week I get my hystoscopy and the round the 6th of dec my fet. Hopefully time will fly by


----------



## melissaelaine

:wave: Hi all! I'm not doing IVF until late January, but wanted to join up so I can read about everyone's experiences to get ready for mine! Good luck everyone!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Everyone! 

Hoping I can join! I have my FET date for dec. 5th! Been on BC for a little over a week, then stop BC on Nov. 5th, have my baseline U/S on Nov 11 and start Estrogen injections! I am not on Lupron, my dr said estrogen should be enough to keep me from ovulating... I hope soo!! I scheduled all my appointments today and the last one is Dec 16 for the pregnancy test!!! 

Hopefully we all get our Christmas Miracles :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

Mmbelle! We are basically on the same timeline!


----------



## mmbelle87

Cjohnson, I know!!! So close together, we can be cycle buddies :) are you going to be doing estrogen injections?


----------



## Cjohnson13

No just tablets and the progesterone injections


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi ladies! I'm having my third round of ivf in December...hoping for a new year bfp! I got bfp with my first round but lost the baby at 11 weeks. Bfn for round 2. Hoping its third time lucky! 

I'm on the antagonist protocol-gonal f for stims and ovitrelle trigger. Got my coordination appointment in a couple of weeks - should be easy least since its our third time! I'm actually petrified of needles lolol!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Finally got AF. Waiting on a call from the doc to see what the plan is. I have my saline infused sonogram on the 4th. It's been a long time since I've said, "finally" when I got AF lol


----------



## Serenyx

Well I started my buserelin tonight. I felt a bit ill for a few days last time I started it so hopefully I won't get that again (although I was in the middle of OHSS too, which probably didn't help!).

I don't like the injections but at least I finally feel as though I am doing something! 5 weeks and counting until FET...


----------



## Cjohnson13

Woohoo serene, hopefully it will be better this time and you won't feel ill


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm really scared of ohss. I got my tentative schedule after my AFC and saline infused sonogram today. I'll post it tomorrow but my saline infused sonogram as pure torture...I haven't been in that much pain in forever. I bawled so much :(


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Looks like I will be having a FET at the end of December/early January depending on AF. It will be our last shot...last of the embies. So I am hoping and praying this will work!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

As for my appt, everything went really well. I had my antral follicle count, which was 43. I had 13 follicles on the right and 30 on the left. She said it was a really good number and that my lining looked great. Having it during my period wasn't bad. You didn't even notice until you cleaned up afterwards. We both got bloodwork done and then talked about our schedule. It's tentative as follows: 
Nov 1st: Antral follicle count/blood work
Nov 3rd: Started BCP 
Nov 4th: Have my saline infused sonogram today at 11:05am
Nov 15th: Semen collection for freezing at 1:30, Trial embryo transfer at 2:30 and injection classes at 3pm
Nov 19th: possibly start Lupron
Nov 23rd: take last BCP
Nov 26th or 27th: baseline ultrasound (and bloodwork?) 
Nov 30th: Start stimming at morning and night for 10 days
Dec 4th: Ultrasound/bloodwork the start going everyother day for ultrasound/bloodwork
Dec 9,10 or 11: Egg retrevial
Dec 15th??: Embryo transfer
Progesterone injections and maybe estrogen depending on what I need.

Phew okay, I think I remembered everything. I did see some of my test results from the other day and my rubella is supposed to be greater than 10 but mine was 8.5. You can't get pregnant for a month after you get the vaccine but I think i'm going to decline gettin it. I just had the vaccine a few years ago so I must be somewhat immune to it.


----------



## highhopes2013

Sounds like u will be on a similar timeline to me! Not long till we get going!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I have my hystoscopy tomorrow


----------



## GdaneMom4now

good luck!


----------



## Kaylakin

Mmbelle and CJ - seems like we're on similar timelines. 
I found out today I have a tentative FET date of December 4th. I'm happy to finally have dates, but I'm upset with the doc because I've been waiting since last Thursday for him to "work on my protocol." I think that means he was too busy to do it beforehand. Every day not on a protocol seems like a waste of time, so I was about losing it - especially since based on all of the tests/bloodwork/US I was ready to start estrogen last Thursday. The only missing piece was the doctor..ughh. 
Anyway, I"ll start it this Thursday (in 2 days) so all is well in the grand scheme of things..:thumbup:

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Exciting things starting to happen!

Cjohnson- good luck! Let us know how it goes

Kaylakin- we are very close on dates! That is really frustrating when you're just waiting on dr's... Story of infertility life right? :) I hope you get your schedule soon!

AFM- today is my last day if BC! Wahoo! Then I start Estrogen injections in a week!


----------



## Kaylakin

[Mmbelle,

How long will you be doing the estrogen injections and how frequently do you do them? Every day?

I start oral estrogen pills tomorrow 3x/day. It seems that I'm on it for 3 weeks. 

Transfer is set tentatively for Dec 4th...can' wait.. the fresh cycle went sooo much quicker than this!!

How many are you going to transfer? :winkwink:


QUOTE=mmbelle87;30354835]Exciting things starting to happen!

Cjohnson- good luck! Let us know how it goes

Kaylakin- we are very close on dates! That is really frustrating when you're just waiting on dr's... Story of infertility life right? :) I hope you get your schedule soon!

AFM- today is my last day if BC! Wahoo! Then I start Estrogen injections in a week![/QUOTE]


----------



## mmbelle87

Kaylakin, I do the estrogen injections every Tuesday and Friday, and will stay on them if I am pregnant! Until about 12 weeks... The estrogen injections aren't bad, I am scared to start the PIO injections again. Last round I was so sore, could hardly walk... :( but I'll do anything for a LO! It seems like our FET's are forever away! I can't wait for December!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Oh and I'm transferring 2 if they both survive the thaw. One is a grade b and one is a grade c. How many are you transferring kaylakin?


----------



## Kaylakin

mmbelle87 said:


> Oh and I'm transferring 2 if they both survive the thaw. One is a grade b and one is a grade c. How many are you transferring kaylakin?

Mmbelle,

I know - December seems soo far! The good thing is it's early December, so really we just have to get through the next few weeks and we're almost there!
Where do you inject the estrogen? Is it IM or subcutaneous?
That stinks about the PIO last time ...that's my fear about the PIO..even the nurses give me a bad vibe about it..like they feel bad I have to do it or something agh! Did it hurt each time you did it or was it cumulative after a while? 
For my fresh cycle, I did crinone (progesterone gel suppository) and it was a little messy, but it wasn't that big of a deal. I had the choice between that or the PIO. This time, for the FET, my doc says he only does PIO :-(
I"m also transferring 2 embryos. Last time I did 2 excellent quality embryos and one worked. I think the rest of the embryos were all good to excellent quality..I don't know the grading..I thought I remembered them being A or AA...does that make any sense? haha
I've started estrogen (pills) today as well as baby aspirin and continuing the Lupron (but I decreased it to 5 units instead of 10). At least it's the next step...but still 2 weeks until I go for a lining check...
Hopefully we'll keep busy and it'll go quicker than we think!

Do your family/friends know you're doing IVF?


----------



## mmbelle87

Kaylakin, the estrogen is IM. Same place as the PIO shots. The first two PIO shots aren't too bad but then it feels like a rock hard ball starts forming in each side of your bum and it's just sore. But some women do fine on it and don't feel much of anything, so hopefully you're a lucky one with that! I was on crinone and PIO during my IVF cycle. It was messy but I didn't mind it too bad. 
Yeah that grading totally makes sense! Hats awesome they are such great quality! I wish mine were A's but oh well at least I have 2 little frosties! :) 
I have not told ANYONE that we are doing FET. It was so hard when I miscarried last round and had to tell everyone and keep bringing up a sad thing that I really just wanted to forget. So this time it's just me and my hubby! How about you, are you telling your family/friends? I go for a lining check in 2 weeks as well on the 21st! :) I really hope everything goes smoothly so it won't have to be delayed. 

Cjohnson, how are you feeling? Would love to hear an update from you! :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hello ladies, it has been a long week!! I had my hysteroscopy on Wednesday and it went fine, no polyps like they thought but did find a sub septum which makes my uterus a heart shape , so they did fix that!! However today I'm battling a nasty stomach bug:( I have my baseline on the 14th and a lining check the 23rd I believe! And my bday is Wednesday!


----------



## Serenyx

How are all you ladies doing?

Are you feeling a bit better now Cjohnson13?

mmbelle87 - We aren't telling anyone either :(


----------



## mmbelle87

Cjohnson, I'm sorry you're sick I hope you get feeling better soon! Glad everything went well though! 

Serenyx, it's hard not telling some of my close family but hopefully we can tell them happy news in a couple months :) 

AFM: I have my baseline tomorrow! But I am bleeding really bad still!! Does anyone know if it's okay/normal to be bleeding for the baseline? I went off BC last Tuesday the 5th and it just got heavy today....??


----------



## Cjohnson13

That's normal, I normally still bleed for my baseline, I have mine in thursday


----------



## Kaylakin

mmbelle87 said:


> Kaylakin, the estrogen is IM. Same place as the PIO shots. The first two PIO shots aren't too bad but then it feels like a rock hard ball starts forming in each side of your bum and it's just sore. But some women do fine on it and don't feel much of anything, so hopefully you're a lucky one with that! I was on crinone and PIO during my IVF cycle. It was messy but I didn't mind it too bad.
> Yeah that grading totally makes sense! Hats awesome they are such great quality! I wish mine were A's but oh well at least I have 2 little frosties! :)
> I have not told ANYONE that we are doing FET. It was so hard when I miscarried last round and had to tell everyone and keep bringing up a sad thing that I really just wanted to forget. So this time it's just me and my hubby! How about you, are you telling your family/friends? I go for a lining check in 2 weeks as well on the 21st! :) I really hope everything goes smoothly so it won't have to be delayed.
> 
> Cjohnson, how are you feeling? Would love to hear an update from you! :)

Mmbelle,

We aren't telling anyone yet really either. The first time we did the fresh IVF cycle we told people because we'd been doing IUIs for a while with no luck and I'd had a mc in the past as well - so we told some close family when we started IVF. This time around, it'd be fun to tell them good news as more of a surprise.
I'm really sorry about your mc. It's so hard to have to untell everyone after being so excited. I had a mc after a natural bfp before going through fertility treatments. It was so tough. 

Well, I guess all is going well ... just chugging along with Lupron and estrace..they also have me on baby aspirin daily at this point as well.

Hopefully time will start to go a little quicker soon!


----------



## Kaylakin

Cjohnson13 said:


> Hello ladies, it has been a long week!! I had my hysteroscopy on Wednesday and it went fine, no polyps like they thought but did find a sub septum which makes my uterus a heart shape , so they did fix that!! However today I'm battling a nasty stomach bug:( I have my baseline on the 14th and a lining check the 23rd I believe! And my bday is Wednesday!

Hi CJ - 

That's great they can fix the sub septum..I didn't realize that could be corrected so easily!

That stinks about the stomach bug..hopefully it's over and runs its course soon!

Wow, seems like we all have lining checks around the same time..seems so long from now!


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx said:


> How are all you ladies doing?
> 
> Are you feeling a bit better now Cjohnson13?
> 
> mmbelle87 - We aren't telling anyone either :(

Serenyx - where are you in your cycle? How are you feeling?

I'm on Lupron (decreased to 5 units) and Estrace (3x/day) as well as baby aspirin 1x/day. I'm feeling ok - I just feel tired and I don't know if that's from the meds or not. Also - sometimes there's a small headache from Lupron..but overall just waiting for the time to fly by!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I had my SIS last Monday ( a week ago today) and am still bleeding old brown blood...is that normal?? It was sooo painful when I had it...now I'm worried they won't be able to get everything going for IVF.


----------



## Cjohnson13

As long as they said it was okay you should have no problem moving along with your ivf! An thanks ladies I am feeling much better, I'm still bleeding from my hysteriscopy but my last bc pill was Saturday so it could be the beginning of my cycle idk though I have my baseline thursday


----------



## mmbelle87

Gdanemom4now: I bled like that too, but mine wasn't painful during the SIS. I always call if I have any questions because you're paying enough to get them answered :) when is your next appt? The nurse at my appt today acted like it was normal to be bleeding ... She didn't say anything like it was weird! 

Kaylakin, glad you're doing well! And yes going through a MC is hard no matter what! Hopefully we have happy news for our family and friends soon!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm kinda losing track of everyone...I used to be way better at this before I took my BnB hiatus for half a year so I apologize i'm not responding back to everyone. It seems like my mind is spinning and I can't concentrate since we committed to IVF. Is everyone kind of sitting around in a waiting game right now or where is everyone in their treatments? 

I called my OB office who did the SIS and they said it could be infection or from the BCP...to err on the side of caution they wanted to give antibiotics...then I told them about my TET on Friday and they said to call the FS and see what they say about the bleeding so I'm waiting for them :( I hate hate hate waiting. 

This Friday we have our semen collection for freezing, my TET and injection classes. I have 12 BCP left and will probably start Lupron around the 19th I'm getting really nervous. My emotions are just everywhere. I have told some people but not a ton. Trying to decide how I feel about a crap ton of people knowing... :/


----------



## cali_kt

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm kinda losing track of everyone...I used to be way better at this before I took my BnB hiatus for half a year so I apologize i'm not responding back to everyone. It seems like my mind is spinning and I can't concentrate since we committed to IVF. Is everyone kind of sitting around in a waiting game right now or where is everyone in their treatments?
> 
> I called my OB office who did the SIS and they said it could be infection or from the BCP...to err on the side of caution they wanted to give antibiotics...then I told them about my TET on Friday and they said to call the FS and see what they say about the bleeding so I'm waiting for them :( I hate hate hate waiting.
> 
> This Friday we have our semen collection for freezing, my TET and injection classes. I have 12 BCP left and will probably start Lupron around the 19th I'm getting really nervous. My emotions are just everywhere. I have told some people but not a ton. Trying to decide how I feel about a crap ton of people knowing... :/

I also took a break from BnB too while I was not actively trying. Lots of luck to you. And as far as people knowing...I think I told too many people last time and so this time we are thinking of not telling anyone IRL.


----------



## cali_kt

Starting BCP today!!! CD 3. Anyone else close to me?! I'm a FET btw.


----------



## cali_kt

mmbelle87 said:


> Gdanemom4now: I bled like that too, but mine wasn't painful during the SIS. I always call if I have any questions because you're paying enough to get them answered :) when is your next appt? The nurse at my appt today acted like it was normal to be bleeding ... She didn't say anything like it was weird!
> 
> Kaylakin, glad you're doing well! And yes going through a MC is hard no matter what! Hopefully we have happy news for our family and friends soon!

So it sounds like your baseline went well. What day is your FET or are you doing IVF?


----------



## mmbelle87

Cali_kt: I am doing FET, my transfer date is Dec 5th! I start my estrogen injections today!! It's nice finally starting BC huh?! You're not too far behind me! I see your FET date is the 16th! That's my beta test day!! Big days for both of us :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

you're about a week or two ahead of me mmbelle. my egg retrieval is the 9th I believe. 

cali_kt I'm on like cd 13 I think. I start lupron next Tuesday but you guys are doing fet. I'm doing ivf. any pointers?


----------



## mmbelle87

Gdane: as hard as it is, try to not be too stressed! I bawled when I found out I only had 8 eggs. But all eight ended up fertilizing, then we had 4 blasts. So it ended up being okay! Just think positive cause I truly believe your body feeds off that energy! Do you do okay with needles? The subcutaneous injections are a breeze! IM injections kinda suck, but just keep in mind that you're doing all this for a LO! Your hormones will definitely be a little crazy with IVF but honestly it's worth it, and it's such an exciting time!! Try to enjoy every step! :) I was only preggo for 8 weeks but I LOVED every minute of it. 

Can't wait for all of us ladies to be pregnant!!! :hug:


----------



## cali_kt

mm- It does feel good to start BC. We have been on a break since March, then I had surgery in September...so I am really ready now. Yay for Dec 16th!!!!!! Are you doing PIO injections? I start with BC, then lupron, then we add PIO and estrogen patches.

GDane- I agree with mm... try as much as you can to stay positive. Cautiously optimistic. I did acupuncture and it helped keep me calm. I really recommend it. I'm glad we get to start with subq because it gears you up for the IM. Youch! Those hurt so much! For me, I kept my calendar front and center on the fridge. I kept alarms on my phone so I never forgot. 

We need a roll call page I think so we can keep track of each other! ;)


----------



## cali_kt

Finally got my official calendar!! Start Lupron nov 20th!!


----------



## Kaylakin

cali_kt said:


> Finally got my official calendar!! Start Lupron nov 20th!!

cali - Yay on getting a calendar! All I wanted was to know my dates..the FET is taking soo long.. Your transfer date is only 2 weeks after mine, and I started Lupron on Oct 17th. I'm still mad at my doc for taking so long.. they saw me for a suppression check on CD6 then I was good to go,but they didn't have me start progesterone for another week. I feel like I missed two weeks there ... oh well, enough ranting... gotta move forward... Only 3 weeks until my transfer if all goes well (Dec 4th)

I'm also losing track of everyone - I feel like it's harder to keep track with FET as compared to a fresh IVF cycle because the protocols are longer and sometimes they differ more than a fresh cycle..


----------



## Kaylakin

GdaneMom4now said:


> you're about a week or two ahead of me mmbelle. my egg retrieval is the 9th I believe.
> 
> cali_kt I'm on like cd 13 I think. I start lupron next Tuesday but you guys are doing fet. I'm doing ivf. any pointers?

Gdane - I'm losing track of everyone, too (hence why I'm quoting and replying so much hah)

That's great that you're on to the next step (Lupron) next week. As far as advice, try to take it one step at a time. Try not to imagine the worst happening, because things may go well and according to plan. You'll deal with bad news/bad outcomes if/when they happen. Expect to be all over the place emotionally, and that's okay - go easy on yourself. Emotionally, the hardest part was after the transfer and waiting for the pregnancy test. Also, as far as symptom spotting, it's pretty much impossible because of all of the hormones you'll be on. I thought it didn't work but it actually did. 
Best of luck and I hope the week goes quickly so you can start Lupron!:thumbup:


----------



## Serenyx

mmbelle87 said:


> Serenyx, it's hard not telling some of my close family but hopefully we can tell them happy news in a couple months :)

It is hard as part of me could do with the support, but an even bigger part doesn't want to deal with telling people if it doesn't work :(



Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx - where are you in your cycle? How are you feeling?

I'm currently down regging with Buserelin at the moment. I have my baseline scan on Monday which is when I should be reducing the Buserelin and starting Progynova. We still have a provisional transfer date of the 9th so hopefully it will all go ok.

Since starting the Buserelin I now find I get a headache every afternoon which lasts until I sleep :( I am also getting more emotional whilst on it, however last time I was on Buserelin I experienced several of the side effects too so I was expecting it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

mmbelle87: I'm trying really hard not to be stressed. I feel like I'm going crazy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't wait for all this to be behind us and all of us be pregnant too!! :) 

cali_kt: I have done acupuncture for like the last six months (haven't been in Nov) but I need to get back. I agree we need a roll call! With the last group I was part of, we did a thingy on the first post that the OP kept track of ;) That's crazy that you start Lupron on Nov 20th! I'm supposed to start on the 19th! 

Kaylakin: Sorry you feel that way about your schedule...what takes so long during FET? we paid for a package that includes one fresh and one frozen cycle through ARC. Hope everything gets rolling for you soon. Thank you for the advice...I'm really going to have to learn to let go. I have bad control issues lol. 

Sereynx: Your transfer date is about a week ahead of me. I'm sorryabout your headaches that has to suck big time. I have a feeling I'm going to be a big baby with all the side effects. 

Reading all your guys' signatures, it really scares me about OHSS. How did you guys handle that? What kind of side effects did you have from Lupron? I start next week. I had my SIS on Nov 4th (11 days ago) and I'm STILL bleeding. I called the doctors and they said as long as it's spotting I'm fine. The whole experience was horrible to say the least and last night I thought the spotting was finally done then this morning I woke up to quite a bit of red blood then it went back to spotting brown/pink. I'm kind of freaking out with how much I'm cramping but every time I call, they're not worried. I have my trial embryo transfer tomorrow and freezing of sperm and injection classes. I just feel like I'm in a whirl wind of emotions and am kind of freaking out. I have told a select few random people about IVF (if they ask if we're having kids) and then some close family and friends. I'm normally very open about stuff like this (I've been very open about infertility and IUI) but with IVF it's a whole different ball game. Is anyone else on their first IVF cycle this go around? and how many embryos are you guys doing? We're doing Two. No questions asked.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I think roll call is a great idea! I will do my best to get that done! Right now I'm sitting at jury duty waiting lol I had my baseline this morning and everything went well I lower my Lupron tomorrow and start my estrace


----------



## GdaneMom4now

oh sorry cjohnson.. totally missed you. glad your baseline went well and happy birthday yesterday hope it was a good one


----------



## cali_kt

GDane- Yay! We can go through Lupron together. Misery loves company. My OHSS was pretty severe but I was told that only 1% get the severe cases. As for Lupron side effects...I got hot flashes big time! This is my 3rd time on it. The injections are very easy...barely feel em. Although your very first injection is weird...kind of scary, but then you realize its not bad at all. The worse is the PIO IM injections. DREADING those!

Serenyx-
I didnt take buserelin, but when I was stimming (follistim) I was super emotional. Felt like I was already pregnant. Crying over happy and sad things!!! I kept DH laughing with my emotions. :rofl: He thought I was crazy. Hope your side effects get better; the 9th will be here before you know.

C- Glad your baseline went well. Boo for jury duty. Have you been excused or do you have to go back again? When is your FET date? Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

STILL bleeding from this damn SIS and/or BCP. I have a long day at the FS today and then it's go time. Semen collection for freezing/trial embryo transfer (if they will do it when I'm bleeding this much) and injection classes. Be a good 3 hours or more at the doc today. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mmbelle87

Gdane: how exciting that things are starting to happen! I bleed for almost 2 weeks after my SIS, and my nurses thought it was normal as well. I hope everything goes smoothly!! 

Cali: I am DREADING the PIO as well!! :( I hate those so much!! But I can't let myself get too worked up about them... During my IVF cycle I had an anxiety attack from the PIO injection. I just have to be strong! My hubby does them for me, and I just make him hurry and do it! Can't stand there too long. Do you do them yourself? 

Cjohnson: Gkad your baseline went well!! And also a happy belated birthday from me!! My birthday is this month too!! :) 

Serenyx: I agree with you! That's why we aren't telling people this time, I don't mind people knowing we are doing FET, I just don't want to have to tell them nope sorry didn't work... It just puts everyone in an awkward position! 

Kaylakin: hii!! Hope you are doing well!!

Hi to anyone I might have missed!!! :) 
AFM: done with 2 of my estrogen injections this past week. Bloodwork Monday morning and a lining check Thursday! :) just slowly pluggin along until Dec 5th!! :)


----------



## snozbery26

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site, but I've gone through 2 failed iui's and 1 failed ivf without signing in. We have just begun ivf2 and I think its time! Looking for buddies and support, estimated ER on 12/12 is the plan for now. Last IVF I hypetstimmed and I'm praying I don't again, I felt awful and prob why it didn't work. I look forward to sharing and supporting us all through all this!


----------



## cali_kt

Gdane- I bet it's a combo of both. I had some mild cramping and bleeding from SIS day of and after. How'd class go? Did DH's collection go okay? I remember that day for me... so much information. It's kind of an overload.

MM- Oh no...hopefully this round of PIO will be easier cause you know what to expect. My DH does them too and I get mad if I am standing there too long also! Builds up the anxiety. Sometimes they are fine and then randomly they are zingers. DH hates doing them, more than I hate getting them. I'm proud of him that he does it though, even though it makes him super uncomfortable.

Snoz- Welcome!!! :hi: Sorry to hear about your failed IUIs and IVF. That can be so hard. This is definitely a good place to come for support. Sounds like you will be transferring your embies about the same time I will be. I am a FET scheduled 12/16. Sounds like you will be transferring the 15th or the 17th depending on if you are 3 day or 5 day! So we will definitely be enduring the TWW together. Hopefully OHSS doesn't happen again. It is a horrible horrible thing to go through. Atleast this time they know how you react to the stim drugs and will be adjusting more properly as you go. When's your first baseline?

AFM- I have a baseline sono on Monday before I start Lupron on the 20th!! I'm getting excited to get things started! :thumbup:


----------



## snozbery26

Thanks Cali!! 
We are cutting stim doses nearly in half this time and *hopefully* that will do the trick! We will be cycling together since est ET is slated for 12/15. The magic of the holidays can only be in our favor i hope


----------



## snozbery26

And Kayla, i was reading back about your waiting for the doctor to get back to you with a plan... i had to change REs in Feb 2013 because it took my old office 3 MONTHS to get back to us with my hubbys semen analysis!! 3 months! So i understand your frustration lol. This whole process has been little more than a lesson in patience and graceful disappointment haha. But since i have decided that this cycle will be the one that brings us our bundle, i will just be thankful for the lesson!


----------



## cali_kt

Snoz- That's great!! We will be so close! Sounds like a good plan for the stims. And yes...hopefully we will get a Christmas miracle. :xmas6::xmas16::xmas12: What's your OTD?


----------



## snozbery26

I go for my baseline u/s and labs on 11/29, start lupron 11/20. Have been on BCP since Wednesday. Should start my follistim somewhere about 11/30. I can't wait to get this all going! Again.. and hopefully for the last time :) So glad our dates are so similar, it will be nice to have a buddy this time around!:happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

Awesome! I start Lupron on the 20th too!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

welcome snoz! :hi:

I just gave myself my first ever lupron injection. I'm scared about the side effects because I'm a hormonal emotional mess the wayit is. the injection ssite kind of itches but it didn't hurt. I'm worried about the IM injections. yikes! I did a huge update on my. journal ( link in signature) about our appointment on Friday. my TET was perfect and painless. his SA hasn't improved much so we'll be planning on ICSI. hope this is finally it for us!


----------



## snozbery26

GDane, Lurpon is itchy sometimes. I had that too. Side effects weren't terrible I don't think. Lots of hot flashes and some trouble concentrating. It was when i added the follistim that I started feeling anxious and uncomfortable. Good luck to you, this feels like a good cycle for all of us:xmas8:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yea hopefully it is! 

I forgot to say, my baseline is nov27


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies! Welcome all the new ladies! Next step for me is a lining check for me on the 27th. My Lupron was reduced to 10cc this fet process has been so much easier on me. I just hate this waiting game. I'm really torn on 1 or 2 embies to put back. My re recommends 1 and for valid reasons however I'm afraid of a neg. again like my fresh ivf was. But my gut says put 2 back in...... I honestly don't think I want twins... But would be happy. I just don't know. They did take my sub septum out and cleaned out some old lining so 1 might work this time but i still don't know what to do


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Hello Ladies!! Mind if I join??? I just started my first lupron shot today. SO EXCITED!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey girlarmy, I followed your journey some in the other forum. Welcome!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

what are your reservations on having twins? the health aspect or hand ling them or financially? I never thought I'd be able to handle twins either till my sister in law had them. I love them so much! welcome girlarmy! I just took my 2nd lupron shot today, so we're close. is this your first ivf?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Yes!!! We are so excited! I didn't think the Lupron shot was hard at all. My husband will definitely have to give me all of the other shots though haha!


----------



## cali_kt

Gdane- You got the ball rolling!! Yes, I've had some itching. I agree with snoz. The worst side effect for me is the hot flashes!!

CJ- I say go for what your gut instinct says!!

Girl- Welcome!! :hi: Yay for starting Lurpon! Are you a IVF or FET? Is this your first?

AFM- I had my baseline scan today. Lining looks good. Lupron starts Weds AM! My BCP is giving me nausea. I have to take that till Friday...so hopefully I get through it. :nope:


----------



## Cjohnson13

My reservation with twins are I'm scared to death of handling 2 tiny tots mainly because I'm not home a lot for work and it would be on my hubby until I get home and the health aspect idk what I would do if I caused something to happen to them


----------



## cali_kt

CJ- I feel the same way about twins!!

Girl- Glad it is going well!! What will your stim meds be?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Cali - Yes, this is my first IVF and I will be on Follistim and Menopur. How about you?!


----------



## snozbery26

Hi GirlArmy!! Congrats in your first Lupron day!! So exciting, to get it all going. Do you have estimate dates for retrieval or transfer yet? Frozen or fresh cycle for you?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

My Doc office said Retrieval is anywhere from 10-12 Dec with a transfer either 2-5 days after that. I am just so excited to begin. We have been waiting forever to do this! Hubby and I are both in the Army, and he just returned from a deployment&#8230;so I am ready! This will be our first IVF. 

I see this is your # 2. Are you excited?! Have you started anything yet?


----------



## snozbery26

Im with you ladies, i would love twins... but im scared if it really happens. It will be 2x the worry and expense. And i really worry about prematurity and overall health of 2 little people squished in my belly. But i wouldnt be upset if we got twinsies, just realllly nervous!


----------



## snozbery26

Girl, we are on the same schedule then! Yay, another 2ww buddy! I am very excited and optimistic for this cycle. Though kt will be really hard for me im going to stop kickboxing for the week before ER and ET and just take it calm and easy. I start lupron this wednesday.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Yay! This is going to be awesome!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx -
Is Buserelin the equivalent to Lupron? I'm assuming so because you are down-regging with it. It's a nasal spray? I feel like I've heard it so many times I just don't know what it exactly is. I hear you about the headaches - that's been one of my side effects from Lupron..and also more emotional (not usually too overly emotional at things). My headaches seem better after decreasing from 10 units to 5 units...


----------



## Kaylakin

snozbery26 said:


> And Kayla, i was reading back about your waiting for the doctor to get back to you with a plan... i had to change REs in Feb 2013 because it took my old office 3 MONTHS to get back to us with my hubbys semen analysis!! 3 months! So i understand your frustration lol. This whole process has been little more than a lesson in patience and graceful disappointment haha. But since i have decided that this cycle will be the one that brings us our bundle, i will just be thankful for the lesson!

Hey Snoz! 3 months for a semen analysis?? That is nuts!! That is good that you switched..wow! Yeah, I guess I was more frustrated too because the fresh IVF cycle went so quickly once I started stims and the FET cycle is a lot less stressful on my body but I feel like the waiting is much harder. 
I agree, I've decided that it will just work so a few weeks here or there should not matter in the long run. And, you know I've found that all of the waiting with infertility testing/treatment etc has helped in general, even with my pregnancy. I just got used to waiting and not being able to rush anything along ;-)


----------



## Kaylakin

Cjohnson13 said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome all the new ladies! Next step for me is a lining check for me on the 27th. My Lupron was reduced to 10cc this fet process has been so much easier on me. I just hate this waiting game. I'm really torn on 1 or 2 embies to put back. My re recommends 1 and for valid reasons however I'm afraid of a neg. again like my fresh ivf was. But my gut says put 2 back in...... I honestly don't think I want twins... But would be happy. I just don't know. They did take my sub septum out and cleaned out some old lining so 1 might work this time but i still don't know what to do

CJ - when do you need to decide on the number of embryos to put back?
I agree that I'd be afraid of a negative. If twins are absolutely unacceptable then 1 is the obvious answer. If it would be worse to get a phone call that it did not work vs a phone call that it was twins (hypothetically - I know they wouldn't call with this news haha) then maybe 2 is the answer. It's a tough decision. We are transferring 2 in a frozen transfer. We transferred 2 the first time (fresh cycle) and 1 worked. I wish we had a crystal ball...


----------



## Kaylakin

Gdane - As far as Lupron side effects, I have experienced some headaches - but not every day. They are less now that I decreased my Lupron dose. I also feel maybe slightly more emotional - hard to tell. At first, too, I felt very tired..it's hard to tell if that was from Lupron or I was just tired in general. Sometimes when I inject it, it itches at the injection site, but that's not each time either.
I was really nervous about taking Lupron and didn't want to have Lupron in my protocol. I asked the doc about a few different protocols but he didn't think it was a good idea. Mostly, I think his reasoning is it's easier to time for him and the clinic if it's with Lupron - not that another protocol wouldn't work. 
Anyway, so far it's been doable..hopefully you'll have no side effects at all.


----------



## Cjohnson13

My transfer isn't till dec 6ish so we have time to decide


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Kaylakin said:


> Cjohnson13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Welcome all the new ladies! Next step for me is a lining check for me on the 27th. My Lupron was reduced to 10cc this fet process has been so much easier on me. I just hate this waiting game. I'm really torn on 1 or 2 embies to put back. My re recommends 1 and for valid reasons however I'm afraid of a neg. again like my fresh ivf was. But my gut says put 2 back in...... I honestly don't think I want twins... But would be happy. I just don't know. They did take my sub septum out and cleaned out some old lining so 1 might work this time but i still don't know what to do
> 
> CJ - when do you need to decide on the number of embryos to put back?
> I agree that I'd be afraid of a negative. If twins are absolutely unacceptable then 1 is the obvious answer. If it would be worse to get a phone call that it did not work vs a phone call that it was twins (hypothetically - I know they wouldn't call with this news haha) then maybe 2 is the answer. It's a tough decision. We are transferring 2 in a frozen transfer. We transferred 2 the first time (fresh cycle) and 1 worked. I wish we had a crystal ball...Click to expand...

I completely agree. you gotta decide what's worse, failed cycle or possibility of twins?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

sounds like everyone is doing pretty good on Lupron. I have no side effects so far except maybe vivid dreams? They're not scary though thank goodness. 

I'm starving right now.. sitting in here for three hours for stupid glucose test. bleh. 

my egg retrieval will probably be around the 9th or 10th with transfer around 5 days later. sounds like we're all around the same schedule!


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx -
> Is Buserelin the equivalent to Lupron? I'm assuming so because you are down-regging with it. It's a nasal spray? I feel like I've heard it so many times I just don't know what it exactly is. I hear you about the headaches - that's been one of my side effects from Lupron..and also more emotional (not usually too overly emotional at things). My headaches seem better after decreasing from 10 units to 5 units...

Yes they are both GnRH's so effectively shut down the ovaries. Buserelin can come in a nasal spray but it is more common to have it as an injection for IVF treatment (well that is what our clinic do anyway). The side effects aren't particularly pleasant though!

I had my baseline scan yesterday and all seems to be on track. I have now decreased my Buserelin dosage and started Progynova (oestrogen) tablets this morning. I need to take them twice a day to start with. I am also starting my aspirin from tonight. I may need to write all of this down! I have a little chart my clinic gave me but I am worried I will forget something!

I don't think I will get a choice to put back more than one. I asked the question yesterday and because we are hoping to transfer a blastocyst, the clinic very rarely put two back. I am just so worried it won't work :(


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi everyone!! 

Sorry I am on my phone so it's hard to do personals, but it sounds like everyone is getting started on meds and such! So exciting! :)

Cjohnson: that was the hardest decision my last round. We decided to put back two. And they both stuck.... But then one miscarried... Which ultimately caused the other to miscarry. But My husband and I both felt it was right to transfer two at the time so you really just have to go with your gut feeling. Also my dr out it this way... It's a greatet chance for a pregnancy but also a greater chance for miscarriage/health problems. But trust yourself... You know what's right for your body and situation! 

I have my lining check appt this Thursday! Been handling the estrogen IM injections like a champ :) can't wait for December!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

Girl- I am doing my second FET. Sounds like me, you and snoz will be transferring very close together!! That has to be good luck!! :dust:

Serenyx- Glad your baseline went well!! I can understand why you might be nervous only putting one back, but a lot of girls have success with just one!! Crossing everything for you.

MM- Glad you're doing well with your estrogen injections!! And good luck thursday!

AFM- I have the flu and am feeling crummy. Start Lupron tomorrow!!! :dance: With each step, it means I am getting closer to my BFP :bfp: *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi ladies, I am looking for some buddies! I did my first down reg (bureselin) yesterday, so hopefully on for mid December too! As long as I bleed before 2nd or I get delayed for Xmas! Does down regging delay your period? My clinic say not... X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

my clinic said some people get their periods, others don't..

I'll respond to everyone else later :)


----------



## Serenyx

tcreasey88 said:


> Hi ladies, I am looking for some buddies! I did my first down reg (bureselin) yesterday, so hopefully on for mid December too! As long as I bleed before 2nd or I get delayed for Xmas! Does down regging delay your period? My clinic say not... X

Mine was delayed slightly (FF indicated a 15 day luteal phase which is not normal for me, I am normally between 11 and 13 days). However it wasn't a significant delay so hopefully you should be fine :) 

What I did notice was that I bled for a lot longer than normal whilst on the Buserelin. I ended up bleeding for 9 days in all so don't be alarmed if your period seems never ending! I did question it with the nurse when I went in for my baseline scan and she confirmed that several women report that they bleed for longer on the Buserelin (it would have been nice if they could have told me this beforehand!).


----------



## Serenyx

cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- Glad your baseline went well!! I can understand why you might be nervous only putting one back, but a lot of girls have success with just one!! Crossing everything for you.

Thank you :) I so badly want this to work :(

I just have to hope my lining thickens up properly now. I have another scan in 2 weeks and if all is ok we will be transferring on the 9th :)


----------



## cali_kt

tcreasey- Welcome! :hi: I agree with the ladies. I thought some bleed, some don't but that it wasn't a big deal. Is this your first round?

Serenyx- I hear you... this is our last embies and I need and want this so bad!! The 9th is right around the corner. You might be the first of our little group to do the transfer!! :dance:


----------



## barbikins

hey ladies!
im going to be starting IVF in January. I'm just waiting on my lap surgery next month.
im really curious about side effects of the drugs? im going to be stimming & taking Lupron then retrieval & then estrogen/progesterone.
what's Lupron like? should I anticipate not feeling like myself for a while?

cheers!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I have only been on Lupron since Monday. Yesterday I was in class and felt and overwhelming hot flash. I had a bit of a headache, but that is it so far. I have never had a hot flash before, but I definitely think it was from the Lupron. Other than that, it is extremely easy to get yourself the shot, and has not been too bad so far.


----------



## tcreasey88

Thanks so much ladies :) yep first round, I'm not holding out much hope as my clinic have just informed me that although they are happy to use my dh immotile spermies, they cannot guarantee a good fertilisation rate as they won't know which ones are alive or dead, and previous tests have shown only 30% alive, but they will do there best, all I can ask for I suppose! 

I'm down - regging on burselin ATM, second day, and it went horribly wrong... I didn't put the needle in far enough so had what looked like a blister for an hour, until my body absorbed it! Think I'll try a bit deeper tomorrow and put it down to nerves! Such a foreign thing to me to inject myself! No side effects other than just now a headache and tiredness, but that could be the emotion of starting everything! 
Hope you are all doing well :) xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies, welcome, not much going on here still just on my Lipton and started a full pill of estrace was on half a pill morning and night have my lining check in a week. So just waiting for now


----------



## snozbery26

barbikins said:


> hey ladies!
> im going to be starting IVF in January. I'm just waiting on my lap surgery next month.
> im really curious about side effects of the drugs? im going to be stimming & taking Lupron then retrieval & then estrogen/progesterone.
> what's Lupron like? should I anticipate not feeling like myself for a while?
> 
> cheers!

The lupron isnt bad, mostly hot flashes. The stim meds, like follistim etc, are what i think cause more discomfort. The fun stuff like bloating, constipation, and a good case of the grumpies!! I hyperstimmed last cycle and i swear i could FEEL my ovaries jumping all over with every bump we drove over in the car or when i coughed or sneezed. It is such a glamorous ride to our BFPs.. but not only is it all worth it, but i have a good feeling about all of us this cycle :)


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

So has anyone been cramping with the Lupron? I am only on day 3 (tomorrow day 4) and I have been cramping and light brown spotting on it. Not sure if it is normal or not. But I did work out today. Not sure if it is ok to work out while on these meds. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I haven't been cramping but I've had light brown spotting. docs said that was normal. i haven't had any side effects from lupron besides the spotting.


----------



## Kaylakin

GirlArmyPilot said:


> So has anyone been cramping with the Lupron? I am only on day 3 (tomorrow day 4) and I have been cramping and light brown spotting on it. Not sure if it is normal or not. But I did work out today. Not sure if it is ok to work out while on these meds. Anyone have any suggestions?

I didn't have cramping on Lupron but you never know what's normal or not.. As far as working out, I've been exercising no problem - I never asked the doc, but I'm assuming if the ovaries are not being stimulated and getting swollen, etc like in a fresh cycle then it should be OK...


----------



## Kaylakin

Had my lining check today and it was 10 something. Estrogen was good too.they wanted to see it over 200. I have one more ultrasound next week and I'm still on track for Dec 4th FET. My husband was shown how to do the IM injection of PIO too..getting more real..aghh!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the info on Lupron!

Can you ladies share your experience getting your eggs retrieved? I'm a bit nervous...


----------



## Kaylakin

tcreasey88 said:


> Hi ladies, I am looking for some buddies! I did my first down reg (bureselin) yesterday, so hopefully on for mid December too! As long as I bleed before 2nd or I get delayed for Xmas! Does down regging delay your period? My clinic say not... X

Hey creasey - Just wanted to let you know that in my case my period came right on time with down-regging - no delay. But I agree with whoever said that you may bleed for longer. Mine seemed to last a long time, like at least 10 days...!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I have to say, I kind of want to stay on Lupron forever! I feel like myself for the first time since I got off birth control. My hormones are making me a grumpy emotional wreck!! I am on my 5th day of Lupron and took my last BCP today...thinking I should get af soon? Maybe? 

I can't give you any advice on egg retrieval...I've never been through it...yet anyways!


----------



## Kaylakin

barbikins said:


> Thanks for the info on Lupron!
> 
> Can you ladies share your experience getting your eggs retrieved? I'm a bit nervous...

Hi Barb!
The egg retrieval was fine - not a big deal at all. I'd tell you not to worry, but that probably won't stop you from worrying! I was, of course, nervous leading up to it, but it went smoothly. Actually, I probably had a bit more paint than usual because my doctor had trouble getting through the left side for some reason. I'm not sure how they do it by you, but they used propofol for sedation. I was awake the entire time, and remember a lot of what went on, but not all. I was more chatty than usual, but didn't say anything crazy or anything, haha. The propofol was great! Some people get completely knocked out, but they did a light sedation and I was out of there fairly quickly after the retrieval was over. I had a prescription for percocet and used it the first day, then switched to ibuprofen. For me, the pain wasn't anything I couldn't deal with. If I had to have another egg retrieval, I'd do it in a heartbeat because the end result is so worth it!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Soo&#8230;.is anyone as nervous as me to soon start stimming? I have hear the injections are pretty tough (as in painful). Has anyone done them yet or before? Anyone done Follistim and Menopur? And what are your experiences with them!!


----------



## snozbery26

barbikins said:


> Thanks for the info on Lupron!
> 
> Can you ladies share your experience getting your eggs retrieved? I'm a bit nervous...

It wasnt terrible. Will you be under sedation? I was out like a light, best sleep in weeks lol!! Not too sore after but more uncomfortable with bloating, good time to nap and be pampered after ;-)


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Is anyone doing or going to do Acupuncture?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I am. been doing it for a while, got busy so hadn't been there in a month. had my first one for ivf last night


----------



## Cjohnson13

I was on follistim, they didn't hurt however my emotions were so crazy and I had a lot of headaches from it. But it wasn't horrible


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi Ladies, mind if I join?

A little about me - I just had egg retrieval yesterday after my first IVF cycle but have to freeze all the embryos because my progesterone level started rising during the stim phase. Apparently this changes the uterine lining so it's not the perfect environment for implantation to occur. It really bummed me out, but I'll be able to do a FET in December! 

I haven't read the whole thread yet but did see a few questions and am happy to share my experience. I stimulated with follistim and tolerated it really well. No major mood swings or anything. I didn't even start feeling bloated until day 10 of stims (I stimmed for 11 days)! I was super surprised. I have been doing acupuncture as well, I started a couple of weeks before IVF started and went once a week. I went twice durings stims and then after egg retrieval. I'm not sure how to quantify the benefits but I do think it has helped me stay relaxed. For the egg retrieval, my clinic uses conscious sedation so you are awake (able to follow commands) but I literally have zero recollection of anything that happened after they started the meds! I am still sore today but otherwise feeling pretty good.

I look forward to sharing this journey with you all :flower: I am wishing you nothing but happiness and healthy babies! :dust:


----------



## snozbery26

Welcome HateTheWait!! Theres so many of us doing transfers at around the same time, its so exciting!


----------



## cali_kt

Girl- I'm starting acupuncture up again! I love it. It is so relaxing and hopefully it helps this time!!!

Hate- Welcome!! :hi: When is your estimated FET? How are you feeling after your ER?

AFM- I am on day 4 of Lupron...can't say I missed it!!! :lol: How's everyone feeling?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was feeling great the first 4-5 days. I'm sta rting to get irritable and ""zombified" as my husband put. I am eating complete crap and have no ambition to work out. it's making me super frustrated with myself because I just lost 30lbs and am starting to gain it back


----------



## Hatethewait85

Snozbery- Thanks for the welcome! 

cali- :hi: I am still a bit sore and full since retrieval 2 days ago. Slowly but surely I am starting to feel myself again. I am surprised that I am not feeling normal yet but tbh I think I developed mild OHSS. If all goes according to plan my FET will be around 12/18. Just in time to FINALLY be pregnant in 2013! Hope the lupron is treating you ok. 

GdaneMom- Most women get completely crazy on all the hormones during IVF so don't be too hard on yourself! Just take it one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Gdane- Tell me about it!!! I am super irritable right now!!!!

Hate- Our transfers are very close!! There is a number of us transferring within days of each other!! Hope you get some relief soon from that full feeling!!


----------



## Kaylakin

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Soo.is anyone as nervous as me to soon start stimming? I have hear the injections are pretty tough (as in painful). Has anyone done them yet or before? Anyone done Follistim and Menopur? And what are your experiences with them!!

Hey Girl,

Have you started stimming yet? My experience was that the Ffollistim was not painful at all, but the Menopur stings while you're injecting it. I had to push the syringe very slowly and take my time -- but it's all very normal!


----------



## Kaylakin

Ah yes, I'm irritable too for sure! I think the Lupron is to blame..plus it makes me really tired...can't wait to be off of it, but I hear the progesterone makes you tired as well... Anyone have experience with PIO shots ?

I start them next Sunday in preparation for my transfer on 12/4.. agh!

I did crinone gel the first time around for the fresh cycle IVF, but I don't remember them making me especially tired... hmmm..


----------



## Serenyx

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Soo.is anyone as nervous as me to soon start stimming? I have hear the injections are pretty tough (as in painful). Has anyone done them yet or before? Anyone done Follistim and Menopur? And what are your experiences with them!!

I had Menopur before and can't recall it hurting overly much. Just make sure you inject it nice and slowly.

Good luck with your stimming, I was actually anxious to get started as it meant the cycle would be starting in earnest then :)

I go up to 3 x Progynova today, I hope my lining is thickening up nicely. I have a scan next Monday to check the progress and if all is ok we can transfer the week after :)


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

No, I have not started stimming yet. I was just wondering about the meds. But, I did start my Lupron period so I am super excited. Just scheduled my blood work and baseline scan for Wed!! Stimming should start next week I think!!! I can't wait! How is everyone else doing? Lupron has not been bad so far.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I started my Lupron period late Saturday night...so it was actually my AF making me a crabby wench and not the Lupron. I was eating everything in sight too lol. I have my baseline ultrasound/bloodwork on Wednesday morning and scheduled to start stimming on the 30th. 

I called the pharmacy to see how much my meds were going to be on Wednesday...I'm picking up menopur and bravelle. It's going to be around $680 so not near as bad as what I thought it would be but I'm sure the rest of my meds aren't going to be cheap. I still have pills to get, patches and PIO. Plus paying for ICSI and Fx'd I don't have to pay for assisted hatching!! 

How's everyone doing? Did I ask if anyone journals? I'm trying to find IVF journals but I can't find many!! all the ones that I find are already pregnant which gives me hope but doesn't help me find buddies! 

GirlArmyPilot, seems like we're on the same exact schedule!! :happydance:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Yes! We are on the exact schedule so far! Yay!


----------



## cali_kt

Kay- I'm with you. I'm irritable, impatient and so tired!!! Yes, I have experience with PIO injections. They are zingers and they give your preggo symptoms. Sore boobs, emotional (I wasn't irritable like I am now with Lupron, but crying over good and bad stuff)!!

Gdane- You probably had a combo of both! I don't journal, but I do blog (see link below). Although I need to catch up with blogging!! I will check out your journal!

Girl- Yay for baseline on weds! When I did my IVF cycle, I used follistim. It wasn't bad as far as injecting. Hurt a little worse than Lupron, but way easier than PIO!!!

AFM- I am hanging in there. I decrease my Lupron on weds and add my estrogen patches in!

What's everyone doing for Thanksgiving? Do your families know? We are keeping this FET cycle a secret!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cali, that's good to know about the progesterone. Makes sense I suppose! Plus you have that HCG shot in ya so it'll be creating fake symptoms. That's great that you're decreasing Lupron. Means the show is on the road for you!! :) Girlarmy and I will be right behind ya. I'm really bad at following blogs but I will sure try! Would love to have new stalkers :happydance: 

We are going to my inlaws for thanksgiving who only live 5min away. We have told his family (but not his sister) it's kinda our secret to share. So we're telling the people we want but telling them not to tell anyone if that makes sense? I don't want EVERYONE to know just for gossip talk...ya know?


----------



## tcreasey88

I'm on down regging day 7, my boobs feel awful! Did anyone else have this? They feel huge (don't look it unfortunately) is this normal? I thought I should be shutting down? X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My boobs hurt up until I got my period...like they usually do but they seemed more sore than usual. Don't know if that was the bcp or what but yes, I did have them til I got my period on Saturday. I'm on Lupron day 9 today.


----------



## barbikins

how's Lupron treating you?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I thought it was making me really moody the past few days but it was actually my period coming. So I honestly don't even noticed the Lupron. No side effects besides vivid dreams.


----------



## barbikins

OK interesting. thanks! i think mood swings are the most common.
I'm going to start IVF in January. Time is standing...still.


----------



## snozbery26

Sounds like this is a sore boobs cycle! Haha... I didn't have this when I used BCP/lupron last cycle but for some reason they are big and sore. Its so weird! 

I have my baseline on Friday, and I'm trying to take this all slow, and calm. Yea, right, I know... but I've decided to try and enjoy this experience. Its not how we want it to be, but it is what it is. Other people get to enjoy their baby making experiences, why can't we IVF'ers?! Who's with me!?

Hope you are all feeling well, and not too crabby. Sticky baby dust wishes for everyone!!
:rain:


----------



## Kaylakin

cali_kt said:


> Kay- I'm with you. I'm irritable, impatient and so tired!!! Yes, I have experience with PIO injections. They are zingers and they give your preggo symptoms. Sore boobs, emotional (I wasn't irritable like I am now with Lupron, but crying over good and bad stuff)!!
> 
> Gdane- You probably had a combo of both! I don't journal, but I do blog (see link below). Although I need to catch up with blogging!! I will check out your journal!
> 
> Girl- Yay for baseline on weds! When I did my IVF cycle, I used follistim. It wasn't bad as far as injecting. Hurt a little worse than Lupron, but way easier than PIO!!!
> 
> AFM- I am hanging in there. I decrease my Lupron on weds and add my estrogen patches in!
> 
> What's everyone doing for Thanksgiving? Do your families know? We are keeping this FET cycle a secret!

Cali - I start PIO this coming Sunday ...Any tips for getting it to hurt less? Did you give it to yourself or have someone give it to you?

That's great you're decreasing your Lupron and adding Estrogen.. I'm on Estrogen and Lupron until Saturday when I discontinue the Lupron. I'm having my transfer next Wednesday, the 4th..I can't believe it!

Am I the first one to be having the transfer? I know everyone else is not far behind me!


----------



## Kaylakin

As far as family knowing, we're keeping this FET cycle a secret as well. I told one close friend but I didn't tell her the exact transfer date. 

I kind of wanted to surprise the family if it goes well..and if it doesn't go well, I can figure out the next step :-/


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kaylakin- I don't have any experience with PIO but I have heard they are not pleasant :nope: How long will you have to stay on them? Any reason you switched from the crinone to the PIO? I'll be doing endometrin supps if I ever get to that stage! Good luck with the first one! 

serenyx- Good luck with your scan next week! Let us know how it goes. How long have you been on the progynova?

girl- Good luck for the baseline appointment on Wed!! I remember being super excited for mine. It goes by sooo fast as soon as you start stimming!

Gdane- Good luck for your baseline appointment on Wed, too! That's awesome that you and girl are on the same schedule! Once you start stimming the time will fly by!

cali- Yay for cutting down on the lupron and adding the patches. You are getting closer!

tcreasey- I didn't down reg so I'm not sure if it's normal. Hopefully the pain passes soon!

snoz- Friday will be here before you know it! You have such a great, positive attitude! I love it! 

AFM- When will this crazy bloating feeling go away?! I am 4 days past my EC and feel like things are not any better! Anyone who's gone through this before remember how long their bloating lasted? At this point, I am glad they have to freeze all my embies as I can't imagine putting them back in right now! I am so ready to move on to the FET! Tomorrow I will find out how many we get to freeze - so far we have 11 morulas (6 are compacted). 

Hope all is well with everyone else! :flower:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kaylakin said:


> As far as family knowing, we're keeping this FET cycle a secret as well. I told one close friend but I didn't tell her the exact transfer date.
> 
> I kind of wanted to surprise the family if it goes well..and if it doesn't go well, I can figure out the next step :-/

Me too. We did tell our parents we were doing fresh IVF this last month and that we had to freeze all of our embryos. I didn't want them to know we are putting them back in already in Dec. I want to be able to surprise them if it works!!


----------



## Kaylakin

snozbery26 said:


> I have my baseline on Friday, and I'm trying to take this all slow, and calm. Yea, right, I know... but I've decided to try and enjoy this experience. Its not how we want it to be, but it is what it is. Other people get to enjoy their baby making experiences, why can't we IVF'ers?! Who's with me!?
> :rain:

Snoz, 

That's a great way of looking at it - trying to enjoy each step... It's easy to get wrapped up in our own issues, but I've realized that everyone has something they need to deal with...if it's not infertility it's something else, ya know? It's hard to remember that at times, though...but I like your plan ;-)


----------



## Kaylakin

barbikins said:


> OK interesting. thanks! i think mood swings are the most common.
> I'm going to start IVF in January. Time is standing...still.

Barb - January seems far but it's almost December and hopefully with the holidays things will fly by!
The waiting is so hard, isn't it?? It's the worst!


----------



## barbikins

I've been waiting for three Years to bring home a baby. So ya waiting sux!!!


----------



## Serenyx

Hatethewait85 said:


> serenyx- Good luck with your scan next week! Let us know how it goes. How long have you been on the progynova?

I started it just over a week ago. I was on two tablets at first and have now increased it up to 3 per day. Hopefully they are doing their job and thickening my lining up nicely. I am also on baby aspirin.



> AFM- When will this crazy bloating feeling go away?! I am 4 days past my EC and feel like things are not any better! Anyone who's gone through this before remember how long their bloating lasted? At this point, I am glad they have to freeze all my embies as I can't imagine putting them back in right now! I am so ready to move on to the FET! Tomorrow I will find out how many we get to freeze - so far we have 11 morulas (6 are compacted).

Mine lasted for a good few weeks but that is because I developed OHSS. My ovaries swelled to approx 4-5 x their normal size :(

11 is a good number at this stage, fingers crossed that the majority go on and develop further.


----------



## cali_kt

Gdane- Such a comforting thought to have people going through this with you! Glad you don't have to travel too far on turkey day!!

TCreasey- I haven't had the boob issue, but I feel like this bout with Lupron has been more miserable than the last.

Barbi- my mood swings are the worst this time!! Poor DH!!

Snoz- Good for you!!! We should try to make the best of it as much as we can!

Kayla- I think you are our first!!! I warm it by placing it in my armpit for 5 minutes. I recently got advice to use an icepack on the skin before the injection. Going to try it this time!! Good luck with PIO!! Dec 4 is coming up..so excited for our first BFP!!!! :bfp:You guys sound like us! I don't want to ruin anyone's holiday with a BFN but would love to surprise my mom and dad with a BFP! We wouldn't tell anyone but our parents until after first trimester....but would love to give them a special Christmas gift!!!!

Hate- I had severe OHSS, so my experience was not common. I heard gatorade helps a lot. I think about a week...and then it should go down.

Serenyx- Hope your lining is thickening nicely!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Serenyx, glad to see you back around! :) 

Is there anything you can do to help avoid getting OHSS? I was trying to google it and it seems like there isn't much you can do.


----------



## tcreasey88

Thanks for all the boob related responses! Lol, it's suprising how open I've become since this whole process began! Lol. My mum says once you have a baby you lose all that anyway! Still very sore, prayin on an hourly basis for af to arrive!! :-/ xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Had my lining check this morning it's at 10mm so scheduled for my fet on the 6th! Getting excited now!


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay cjohnson! X


----------



## Hatethewait85

serenyx- Fx for a good thick lining when you go in for your scan! Your ovaries got huge when you had OHSS. I think I may have a mild form of it- I only gained about 3 pounds. Today (8 days after the trigger) I was able to get my "fat pants" on and they are a little tight and uncomfortable!

cali- You are right- it's been 8 days since the trigger and I got my "fat pants" on. 

Gdane- I'm not sure there is really a way to prevent it if you oversstim. It's all based on the number of eggs they collect. My fs had me take cabergoline vaginally for 8 days after EC to prevent/treat it and I think it helped. I have been drinking TONS of gatorade too. Fx you don't have it happen!!

Cjohnson- Yay! Good luck next week! 

AFM- I officially have 3 :cold: !! I can't believe that of my 11 morulas only 3 were good enough to freeze. I am glad for a spare in case 1 doesn't survive the thaw though. I was really hoping to get a couple FETs out of last cycle but I will take what I can get! My fs did say the 3 we have are excellent quality so that is reassuring! Now I just have to wait for CD1 so I can get this show on the road. Come on AF!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll have to respond to everyone a little later but I had my baseline today and everything looked great! Dropping to 5units of Lupron on Friday and adding in bravelle and menopur! :)


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Had my baseline this morning. Everything looks great as well! Can't wait for my next appointment!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

girlarmy, when do you start your stimming?


----------



## barbikins

i cant wait to be a part of the ivf process & understand these terminologies.
LOL


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I am waiting on the doc office to call me with my blood work results...but as of now I am supposed to start menopur and follistim on Saturday with another bloodwork appointment scheduled for Monday


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Dang, maybe I should have kept my Saturday! LoL. They gave me a choice and I was impatient and wanted to do Friday haha. 

Barb, I did a lot of reading is the only reason I understand everything...I had to google the #dp#dt thing to figure out what that meant. That always confused the shit out of me but now it makes sense


----------



## barbikins

ya it'll make sense when i start IVF mind you, I have already picked up a few things
the dpt was like 'what the heck?" i couldnt even bother trying to figure it out for a couple of years lol


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Bloodwork was good. Lupron will go to 5 units tomorrow and we start stimming on Sat


----------



## Cjohnson13

Yay girl army! 8 days until my fet! I took 3 days off work hopefully that helps


----------



## snozbery26

Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Thanksgiving!! Try to rest, relax, and enjoy because the coming weeks are going to bring a lot more chaos for us all! :hug:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Ty snoz! I'd also like to wish all you ladies a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Serenyx

cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- Hope your lining is thickening nicely!!

Thanks :) It's just a waiting game here at the moment - I have my lining scan on Monday so just have to keep my finger crossed everything is ok!



GdaneMom4now said:


> Serenyx, glad to see you back around! :)
> 
> Is there anything you can do to help avoid getting OHSS? I was trying to google it and it seems like there isn't much you can do.

Thanks :) There isn't really much you can do to prevent it, most of the factors are out of your hands. They say to ensure you drink a lot of fluid and some say Gatorade helps but I couldn't get that over here. I was put on Cabergoline tablets in an attempt to reduce the severity of it but in the end nothing worked and so my cycle had to be cancelled :(



Cjohnson13 said:


> Had my lining check this morning it's at 10mm so scheduled for my fet on the 6th! Getting excited now!

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## Serenyx

Hatethewait85 said:


> serenyx- Fx for a good thick lining when you go in for your scan! Your ovaries got huge when you had OHSS. I think I may have a mild form of it- I only gained about 3 pounds. Today (8 days after the trigger) I was able to get my "fat pants" on and they are a little tight and uncomfortable!

Thanks :) I hope so too!

I was actually surprised how big my ovaries got - I had to ask the sonographer to repeat it when she told me how big they were as I was shocked they could swell to that size. Going over road bumps was very painful! Even mild OHSS can be uncomfortable.

If I have to have a fresh cycle again then they have already talked about how they will modify my regime to try and reduce the risk even further - but I will still be classed as high risk again.

Hope your AF shows quickly!


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay!! My af is here! Never been so happy! Going to start stimming next week hopefully! Yay!! :) x


----------



## Kaylakin

Cjohnson13 said:


> Had my lining check this morning it's at 10mm so scheduled for my fet on the 6th! Getting excited now!

Great CJ!


----------



## Kaylakin

Sounds like everyone is making progress! Exciting! Does anyone know if the uterine lining can get too thick? Mine was 10 mm but this was last week and I'm having my transfer this coming Wednesday...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Started stimming today. The plunger on my menopur pushed way easier than my Lupron so when I was trying to get the little drip of menopur out, I accidentally squirted out .2 mL...is this a huge deal? I emailed my doc but I'm freaking out a little bit. The injections went good otherwise. 

Woohoo for your AF! :) 

As for the lining question, I have no idea. My acupuncturist said they like it at 15-16mm I think but they would still do it at 10 so it sounds like you're right on track...that's if I remember her numbers correctly. ;)


----------



## cali_kt

CJ- Yay! :dance: Glad your lining is good and your FET is a go ahead!!

Hate- Wish you had more embies, BUT you're right...it gives you wiggle room with the thaw!! I have 3 right now too!! Only started with 6. Lost 1 to thaw.

Gdane & Girl- Woohoo. I just dropped to 5 units! Glad your baseline went well! And lots of luck as you start stimming! And Gdane-I don't think .2 is a problem. But I would be like you...call just in case!

Snoz- Isn't that the truth? We are all really kicking into gear. So exciting and scary. Did you have a good turkey day?

TCreasey-Glad AF came and you are moving ahead!!!

Kayla- I agree with Gdane... I think they just need a minimal requirement...so thicker the better?!!! Crossing everything for wednesday!!!

AFM- I hope you all had a great turkey day! I had a couple glasses of wine and it was nice to relax and be with family. It was also nice keeping this FET cycle a secret because no one asked/bothered me about it! :xmas12: So AF FINALLY came. I was getting worried. Now she is here rearing her ugly ugly head. Decreased Lupron to 5 units and added in my Estrogen patches on wednesday. This is crazy... the time is flying. I feel like we are all just in the thick of it now. Very excited and scary. I am hoping and praying we all get a miracle and get to experience pregnancy together!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## snozbery26

Anyone else HORRIBLY moody?? Yikes, i cant stand being around myself. My poor family lol! Had baseline scan today, all looks well and i start stims tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## cali_kt

YES snoz... I am going crazy. AF finally arrived when I added in the estrogen patches, so that gave me some emotional relief. But for awhile I thought I was going to murder someone!!! Glad you're moving ahead...now for some stimming and bloating!! ;)


----------



## snozbery26

cali_kt said:


> YES snoz... I am going crazy. AF finally arrived when I added in the estrogen patches, so that gave me some emotional relief. But for awhile I thought I was going to murder someone!!! Glad you're moving ahead...now for some stimming and bloating!! ;)

Yea, cant wait haha! I feel this second cycle has WAY worse side effects than the first. Im hoping the stims dont have the same effect!


----------



## cali_kt

So funny, because I have thought the exact same thing. I thought this second FET would be easier cause I know what to expect, but it's been physically harder. And my anger and moodiness has been crazy. But my actual attitude about the FET is much more calmed and relaxed. I have no idea why it is that way. :shrug:


----------



## tcreasey88

yay cali!! I feel horrific, the worst af I have had in a long time :( all worth it though, clinic will call on Monday when to starts my stimms and how much.

I hope the stimms don't bloat me too much, already feel massive, used to exercising daily, so this is torcher! I feel huge! :( it's unfair that we have to change everything in our lives and dh don't! but then do have to put up with our moods! haha x


----------



## cali_kt

I feel soooo massive. And yes.. the price my DH pays is dealing with me!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving yesterday!! I am still stuffed from all the wonderful yummies!

Gdane- Yay for starting stims! :happydance: This part will fly by! What did your doc say about the .2 ml? I found my cetrotide was like that and I had to be super careful not to lose any!

Girl- Yay for starting stims, too! Your EC will be here before you know it.

serenyx- I can only imagine what that would've felt like! I'm glad they have a game plan to help reduce your risk (fx you don't need it though!!!) If you don't mind me asking, did they tell you what they plan on changing? I am hoping AF shows soon, too. Normally with medicated cycles she comes on CD26 (which will be Tues). Did you notice any difference after your IVF cycle? I am just hoping she doesn't come Sunday as I can't afford to miss work Monday AM for my baseline!!

tcreasey- YAY for AF!! This is definitely the only time we are happy to see her! 

kaylakin- I agree with what others have said. I think there is only a minimum requirement for lining. I have not come across anything that says there's a 'too much' Your transfer day is almost here!!! 

cali- Sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving! Perfect timing to get nice and relaxed before all this craziness! It is a little scary thinking about how quickly these next couple of weeks will go by and how much hinges on how things go. When do you go in for your lining check?

snoz- Can't say I'm moody, but I'm just sitting here waiting for AF to get started. I am sure you are not alone on the moodiness though! Good luck with starting stims tomorrow!!


----------



## Serenyx

Hatethewait85 said:


> serenyx- I can only imagine what that would've felt like! I'm glad they have a game plan to help reduce your risk (fx you don't need it though!!!) If you don't mind me asking, did they tell you what they plan on changing? I am hoping AF shows soon, too. Normally with medicated cycles she comes on CD26 (which will be Tues). Did you notice any difference after your IVF cycle? I am just hoping she doesn't come Sunday as I can't afford to miss work Monday AM for my baseline!!

They have decided I need to start on the lowest dose of Menopur (75 UI) then alternate it with a 150 UI dose and go in earlier for scanning. Last time I was on 150 UI from the start and had my first scan after 7 days of stimming and I had already over-responded at that stage. However we are doing a FET this cycle as we managed to get a few frosties from our IVF cycle.

My cycle directly following my cancelled IVF came perfectly on time but the one after was delayed by a few days. We had to have one natural cycle following the failed cycle hence why it has taken so long to start our FET. That seems to be my clinics policy but it is a little frustrating because others at different clinics seem to be able to go straight into a FET cycle after a cancelled normal one :( It will soon be here though :) I am planning on having a nice relaxing weekend before my progress scan on Monday evening.

I do have to laugh about how all us Assisted Conception ladies keep willing AF to start so we can get on with our treatment where as normally every one wants her to stay away :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cjohnson: Glad your lining is growing beautifully! hopefully you get an embryo or two snuggled in there for the long haul soon!! Hopefuly we all do! 

Tcreasy88: WOO HOO for AF! I had never been so excited to see AF in my life either lol it's crazy how we do a 180 for IVF. I agree its unfair, but it's the way it is and my DH is doing a fantastic job on trying to cheer me up or just hug me when i need it. I think right now, communication is key so we don't end up killing someone haha. 

Hait the wait: glad you had an incredible thanksgiving, ours was pretty uneventful and no one talked really about our pregnant sister in law, so that was nice :)

Serenyx: That really sucks you had to wait so long! What put you at high risk for OHSS? They said that my age and PCOS puts me at high risk and right now I'm on 5 units of lupron, 1 vial of menopur and 2 vials of bravelle. 

Kaylakin: I think i answered your question earlier, but like I said, according to my acupuncturist, 10mm is the minimum, so you're on your way to some great lining!! :happydance:

Cali_kt: I almost wish I would have kept IVF a secret because of certain people asking all the time, but once we get to egg collection, I'm going to tell them to forget about it because I want it to be a surprise!

Snoz: I was pretty damn moody yesterday and I am hungry ALL the time...but DH has been hungry lately too, so Idk what the deal is. Don't get too hard on yourself, we're all going through some crazy things right now. 

What's everyone's protocol look like? I was trying to google bravelle and menopur but it looks like a lot of people us follistim or gonal f? is bravelle a newer drug? I started stimming yesterday and the doc said the .2 is no big deal at all, just be careful from now on. Hubs got to see me do my 2 vials of bravelle last night and I thought he was going to puke :sick: He was really interested in what i was doing though...hopefully he can suck it up and do my IM shots!! Oh, I also have the estrogen patches and stuff on my medication sheet, when do they normally start you on that? I feel like theres so much medication on that sheet that I haven't even scraped the surface! :dohh:


----------



## tcreasey88

i'm always really fascinated by the fact everyone all uses different drugs... I guess we are all different, no such thing as a 'perfect ivf cycle' well at the clinic today for my drug techy was told I have to take 112.5 of Gonal F which is slightly lower than the normal 150, as my AMH was so good (I should think at 25) and they don't want me to over respond.

Following that all going to plan, e/c should be in the week of the 16th... yay!! so close!! DH is being fantastic bless him :) 

As for my drugs it literally was just burselin to dow reg, stay on that with gonal f to stim and ovitrelle to trigger. The progesterone pessary for post transfer, so not too much to remember lol x


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx - that is good that you're going in for earlier scans. 7 days seems a bit long from starting stims to your first check! I'm glad they switched things up for you this time...

Snoz - I've been more moody for sure- I'll be even keel and then out of the blue I get really annoyed at something..I hope it's the Lupron because I can't take much more of it!

CJohnson - sounds like you're right on track - transfer will be here soon! I forget how many you are putting back?

Cali - How have you felt that the second FET has been physically harder? Also how long has your FET taken so far?

GDane - Yay for starting stims! I found I wasn't too uncomfortable during the stim phase - just bloated but not horribly - I felt a change after the trigger, though - everyone's different though of course! As far as when they start the Estrogen, for my fresh cycle I started it after the egg retrieval.

I had my last lining check yesterdy and lining was 10.7 ..still on track for Wednesday (12/4) transfer date. Then nurse said they like to see the lining anywhere over 6 - though that seemed a bit low. We're transferring back 2 embryos. They were good/excellent quality so I'm hoping they thaw well. I did my last shot of Lupron tonight - yay! Tomorrow I start the antibiotic, Medrol (steroid), PIO shots, continue with estrogen and baby aspirin and prenatals..and I think that's it - then transfer Wednesday. Yesterday was the first time I got really excited..I had a moment where I felt really positive- everything is going well so far, so why shouldn't things keep going well? The 2WW after IVF is such mental torture - I have to keep busy and just pray that it's good news at the end....


----------



## Kaylakin

Hatethewait - hope AF shows soon..is your clinic open for the holidays?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Weird I take my Lupron up until the day of transfer on friday... And how many idk... I'm leaning to 1 but I can't decide:(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I take lupron up until egg collection I think? We're transferring two. anyone else get heart burn from stimming?


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies! Sorry it's been a while since I wrote! Things have just been so busy for me lately but it sounds like most ladies are starting stimming or getting close to transfer dates! How exciting!! :happydance: 

Kaylakin: how did your PIO go?! I did my first one today, wasn't too bad but the first couple aren't bad for me usually, it's after a couple of days when there aren't anymore places to stick! You are getting so close to your transfer day, fxd for you! Are you going to do HPT's?

Cjohnson: how many frozen ones do you have? If you decide to transfer one do you only thaw one? 

AFM: my transfer day is this Thursday the 5th! Getting so close! Honestly this time around has been so much more relaxed and less stressful. It's been on my mind a lot, but I'm not totally consumed by it like I was with my first IVF. It helps too that we are keeping it a secret this time so I don't have a million questions everyday! I had my lining check last week and it was at 11. She said they like anything over 8 so everything looks good! Now I just keep doing my estrogen, progesterone, and start Medrol and doxycycline on Monday until day of transfer. Then I start endometrin and keep doing estrogen and progesterone injections!! I think I will know if I'm pregnant or not by Dec. 11th!! (Yes I am going to take HPT's starting 4dpt! :) I can't help it!)


----------



## Cjohnson13

I have 7 frosties left , the clinic told me they thaw 1 at a time they do it in the morning so if it dosnt survive thaw they have time to pull another out but my clinic has a 99% thaw survival rate so I'm not concerned about that


----------



## Cjohnson13

Lol so we have a transfer 4th,5th and 6th! As will I test daily too lol. Check online as endometrium was recalled for certain lot # s.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Serenyx- It sounds like they are making good changes to your next fresh cycle should you need it. Waiting 7 days after stimming seems like a long time for your first scan. I think mine was after 3 days. I hope your FET takes though so you don't have to go thru another fresh cycle. Good luck with your lining check tomorrow! I hope things are looking good. 

Gdane- I was glad no one talked about my pregnant sister at Thanksgiving too... although I knew no one would since we have to keep it a secret!! (no job, no marriage and so it wouldn't sit well with the grandmas!) I don't know much about Bravelle. I stimmed with follistim for my fresh IVF cycle. I'm sure your hubby will rise to the occasion when the time for the PIO comes. I think the estradiol and PIO start after EC? Not sure as I didn't get that far last time. 

kaylakin- You are in the home stretch. Just a few more days until you are PUPO with 2 beautiful embies! Just listening to your meds stresses me out though. How will I ever keep it all straight!?!! Anyway, sounds like things are moving along perfectly so fx everything else falls into place and your tww flies by, too! The holiday season always seems to go so fast so I am sure that will help.

CJohnson- It is such a hard decision to decide 1 or 2!! Good luck. What does your doc suggest? Mine says there are very rare instances she recommends just 1. Thanks for the heads up on the recall for endometrium. I will have to check that out! 

mmbelle- You are in the home stretch, too!! Like I said to kaylakin, remembering all the meds and when to take them is a tad overwhelming, isn't it? How many embryos will you transfer? Your lining sounds great so it will be an excellent home for you lil' one(s)! 

AFM- AF arrived today!! Although this was the ONE day all week I did not want her to come. I have to go in for baseline on CD2 and I am SOOOO busy at work tomorrow I'm not quire sure how I will swing it. I work nearly an hour away from the clinic. Waiting a call back from the clinic to see about an appointment time. I am hoping they will be able to squeeze me in at the 7:30 slot so I do not have to be terribly late for work. As frustrated as I am that yet again my body did not cooperate, I am soooo excited to get this FET underway!! Looks like I am tentatively planning for a transfer on Dec 16. :happydance:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Lol hatethewait isnt that how it always goes? Just the one day you didn't want it to come and of course she does. And my re is really a huge advocate for eset


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yes! Darn her. Oh well, at least she left the killer cramps out of the equation. Instead she brought an annoying headache! 

I thought I read something about transferring 1 more embryo for FET than you would for a fresh cycle but I can't remember where I saw that. Who knows though :shrug: I pretty much default to my fs rec's when I can't find good reason not too. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hate the wait: yeah I'm getting close! :) I am putting back two given they both survive the thaw! And seriously AF has a mind of her own :)

Cjohnson: that's awesome you have 7! I only have these two, so if this doesn't work it would be another fresh cycle for me if we decided to go that route. My clinic has a 95% survival rate for thawing embryos so yeah it seems like that usually isn't an issue! Thanks about the endometrin tip, I need to look that up! 

AFM: feeling like I'm going to puke any second :( I think it's from the PIO but I'm not sure. I'm hoping I'm not getting sick! I start antibiotics tomorrow soo hopefully I will start feeling better! Bloodwork in the morning, hoping everything still looks good for transfer on Thursday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Did my first pio shot for this cycle , I forgot how annoying they are! 5 days away!!!


----------



## cali_kt

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
Kaylakin- Transfer- 12/4- PUPO x 2 :baby::baby: OTD- 12/16
MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5- PUPO x 2 :baby::baby: OTD- 12/16 (HPT-12/11)
CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6- PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD- 12/20


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
Serenyx- Transfer- 12/9, OTD- Dec 20
GdaneMom4now- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/9, Transfer- 12/14
TCreasey- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/12
GirlArmyPilot- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/10

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
Snozbery26- Transfer- 12/15
Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******
HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/24


_*Updated 12/8*_


----------



## Cjohnson13

hd says it's up to me...... I understand and normally would be happy but I need some feedback from him. My re has a slight 3%increase with fet then over a fresh. Not sure y...... But I'm leaning to 1 as twins would be nice however I really want one healthy baby


----------



## Serenyx

GdaneMom4now said:


> Serenyx: That really sucks you had to wait so long! What put you at high risk for OHSS? They said that my age and PCOS puts me at high risk and right now I'm on 5 units of lupron, 1 vial of menopur and 2 vials of bravelle.

My high AMH and PCO put me at high risk :( Hopefully your clinic have got your dose right so you don't over-respond :)



Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx - that is good that you're going in for earlier scans. 7 days seems a bit long from starting stims to your first check! I'm glad they switched things up for you this time...

The 7 day initial scan seems to be the norm at my clinic as they said they won't retrieve eggs before 7 days due to the fact the won't be mature. However my reasoning was that if they had scanned me sooner they would have seen I was over-responding and could have adjust my dose accordingly :(



> I had my last lining check yesterdy and lining was 10.7 ..still on track for Wednesday (12/4) transfer date. Then nurse said they like to see the lining anywhere over 6 - though that seemed a bit low. We're transferring back 2 embryos. They were good/excellent quality so I'm hoping they thaw well. I did my last shot of Lupron tonight - yay! Tomorrow I start the antibiotic, Medrol (steroid), PIO shots, continue with estrogen and baby aspirin and prenatals..and I think that's it - then transfer Wednesday. Yesterday was the first time I got really excited..I had a moment where I felt really positive- everything is going well so far, so why shouldn't things keep going well? The 2WW after IVF is such mental torture - I have to keep busy and just pray that it's good news at the end....

Wow it is really all go for you! A lining of 6 does seem really low to me but I guess they know what they are doing! I guess I will find out tonight what our clinic want.



Hatethewait85 said:


> Serenyx- It sounds like they are making good changes to your next fresh cycle should you need it. Waiting 7 days after stimming seems like a long time for your first scan. I think mine was after 3 days. I hope your FET takes though so you don't have to go thru another fresh cycle. Good luck with your lining check tomorrow! I hope things are looking good.

I have everything crossed this FET takes too x I am already getting nervous about the lining check but since it is this evening there is not much I can do but wait. From what I have seen a first scan at 3 days seems to be the norm elsewhere!



> Mine says there are very rare instances she recommends just one.

My clinc actively push you towards only having one put back and strongly discourage you from having more :( I am undecided as to whether I want one or two out back but I think the decision will be out of my hands in the end.



> AFM- AF arrived today!! Although this was the ONE day all week I did not want her to come. I have to go in for baseline on CD2 and I am SOOOO busy at work tomorrow I'm not quire sure how I will swing it. I work nearly an hour away from the clinic. Waiting a call back from the clinic to see about an appointment time. I am hoping they will be able to squeeze me in at the 7:30 slot so I do not have to be terribly late for work. As frustrated as I am that yet again my body did not cooperate, I am soooo excited to get this FET underway!! Looks like I am tentatively planning for a transfer on Dec 16. :happydance:

It's typical she comes on the one day that you didn't want her but at least now she's here you can get on wih your cycle :D I hope you managed to get the early slot for your appointment.



cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- It is funny how we are/were waiting around for AF! Never thought that day would come! Good luck tomorrow on the progress scan. Let us know how it goes!

Thanks! My appointment isn't until this evening so I have the whole day to wait first. Originally I was down for an 08:30 appointment but since I don't want to annoy my work too much I manger to get them to change it to this evening.

That is a lovely little chart! All being well tonight we are provisionally due to transfer on the 9th :)


----------



## tcreasey88

cali_kt said:


> Hate- My next lining check is Dec 10!!
> 
> Serenyx- It is funny how we are/were waiting around for AF! Never thought that day would come! Good luck tomorrow on the progress scan. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Gdane- My protocol for FET is BCP. Then Lupron 10 units. Then 5 units and add estrogen patches. Lining check (Dec 10) and then add in PIO. When you get BFP you stay on PIO and patches through first trimester! Your DH sounds like me.. he is not a fan of needles, but he gets through PIO because he knows we have to, but he _hates_ hurting me more than I hate the injection. I work in healthcare, so needles don't bother me much but I need him for the bum IM PIO!
> 
> TCreasey- You are collecting on the day of my FET! :dance:
> 
> Kayla- I think for me the symptoms have been more increased than last time. My hot flashes have subsided but at the start of Lupron I was having hot flashes, headaches and crazy moodiness. And when AF came.. my cramps were horrible!!! This FET has been flying by. I started BCP day 3 which was Nov 8. And Lupron started like the 20th. I am so excited for you!! Getting so close.
> 
> CJohnson- Yay for stopping Lupron! So when will you decide for sure what number to transfer? What does DH think?
> 
> Mmbelle- So true that you run out of places to stick! You are getting so close too!! So glad this time has been less stressful. I think that is so much better for your mental health and hopefully for baby! ;) This cycle has also been less stressful for me and most of it because we haven't told anyone. Hope you feel better...darn PIO!
> 
> Hate- Yayyyy for AF! But boo for coming on a crummy day! :rofl: Still sounds funny to say that. But yay for progressing! I am so excited that we are having our transfers on the same day!!! :wohoo:
> 
> AFM- I am hanging in there. Just getting excited for the possibility of being pregnant in 2 weeks!!! :dance: So I am getting confused, so I decided to post a little calendar so we can see who is where. I can't remember everyone's dates, but the most recent posts about dates, I put in. Let me know where you are and I can add in if you want that way we can cheer each other on. I can't keep track of all of us!!! So excited for Kayla, mmbelle and CJohnson this week!!! Let's get the BFPs rolling!!!! :dance:
> 
> ******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
> Kaylakin- Transfer- 12/4
> MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5 OTD: 12/11
> CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6
> 
> 
> ******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
> 
> 
> ******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
> TCreasey- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/16
> Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16
> HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/16
> 
> 
> ******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******

I love this! I am starting a bit earlier than anticipated- start stimming tonight! so first scan on Saturday, egg collection may well be next week now!! eeeek! so excited now! Not looking forward to 2 injections tonight though! Any tips on stimming anyone? xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll have to respond a little later to everyone, but if everything goes on schedule, my egg collection should be dec 9th?? And embryo transfer would be the 14th??


----------



## Kaylakin

mmbelle87 said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry it's been a while since I wrote! Things have just been so busy for me lately but it sounds like most ladies are starting stimming or getting close to transfer dates! How exciting!! :happydance:
> 
> Kaylakin: how did your PIO go?! I did my first one today, wasn't too bad but the first couple aren't bad for me usually, it's after a couple of days when there aren't anymore places to stick! You are getting so close to your transfer day, fxd for you! Are you going to do HPT's?
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: my transfer day is this Thursday the 5th! Getting so close! Honestly this time around has been so much more relaxed and less stressful. It's been on my mind a lot, but I'm not totally consumed by it like I was with my first IVF. It helps too that we are keeping it a secret this time so I don't have a million questions everyday! I had my lining check last week and it was at 11. She said they like anything over 8 so everything looks good! Now I just keep doing my estrogen, progesterone, and start Medrol and doxycycline on Monday until day of transfer. Then I start endometrin and keep doing estrogen and progesterone injections!! I think I will know if I'm pregnant or not by Dec. 11th!! (Yes I am going to take HPT's starting 4dpt! :) I can't help it!)

MMbelle,

Lining sounds like it's great! You're one day behind me! Although I'm doing PIO in the evening - are you? I did my first one last night, and it was nerve wracking to say the least. Tonight should go much smoother...Do you put heat on the area afterward? What length needle do you have? I have a 1" but I thought most people use a 1.5". When the nurse showed me she did mention that I could even use a 1" so I think I'm okay - but I get worried that it didn't reach the muscle. 
As far as HPTs - no way! I can't do it! I can't bear the thought of a BFN. Last time for the fresh cycle I didn't test either, and I was blown away when they called and said it had worked. I just like to hold out hope that it could have worked- although if you test early then you can have good news early potentially... I give you credit for being able to do that! Also - what is endometrin? I'm not on that ...


----------



## Kaylakin

Hatethewait85 said:


> kaylakin- You are in the home stretch. Just a few more days until you are PUPO with 2 beautiful embies! Just listening to your meds stresses me out though. How will I ever keep it all straight!?!! Anyway, sounds like things are moving along perfectly so fx everything else falls into place and your tww flies by, too! The holiday season always seems to go so fast so I am sure that will help.
> 
> AFM- AF arrived today!! Although this was the ONE day all week I did not want her to come. I have to go in for baseline on CD2 and I am SOOOO busy at work tomorrow I'm not quire sure how I will swing it. I work nearly an hour away from the clinic. Waiting a call back from the clinic to see about an appointment time. I am hoping they will be able to squeeze me in at the 7:30 slot so I do not have to be terribly late for work. As frustrated as I am that yet again my body did not cooperate, I am soooo excited to get this FET underway!! Looks like I am tentatively planning for a transfer on Dec 16. :happydance:

Hatethewait - yay for AF arriving! Now you can officially get started! Can you go for baseline CD 3 ? - why only on day 2? I can't believe you get to do an FET so soon after getting your AF - what's your protocol going to be? 
The meds can sound a bit overwhelming -but in reality it's not too bad. I just put reminders on my phone because some I take 3x/day, others once a day, etc. It really helps and I just snooze the alarm until I actually take the medication so that I don't accidentally not take one. So glad you're going to get started!


----------



## Kaylakin

tcreasey88 said:


> I love this! I am starting a bit earlier than anticipated- start stimming tonight! so first scan on Saturday, egg collection may well be next week now!! eeeek! so excited now! Not looking forward to 2 injections tonight though! Any tips on stimming anyone? xx

That's great you're starting earlier! As far as tips for stimming..I don't have great advice. I felt like it went soo quickly and I was at the clinic so much that time flew. I have heard that it's good to stay hydrated - helps with bloating. The injections themselves were not too bad - I remember having to inject the Menopur very slowly as it burned a bit (not sure if you're taking this). It's impossible not to worry along the way about the # of eggs, embryos, etc - but try to distract yourself and be easy on yourself in the process.. :hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

Cjohnson13 said:


> Did my first pio shot for this cycle , I forgot how annoying they are! 5 days away!!!

I did my first as well! Do you ice/heat the are at all before/after? Also - are you using 1 or 1.5" needle to inject? Do you ever do them yourself? The nurse at the clinic advise against it, but I see so many people do it themselves... Also -it seems hard to have to be home with my husband every night at 8pm for potentially 8 weeks ..hmm...


----------



## Kaylakin

Cali - great chart - thanks!!


----------



## Kaylakin

This is off topic - but can anyone explain how to "multi-quote" a message?


----------



## cali_kt

Serenyx- Glad you got the appt moved to help with work. It is hard going through this and getting time off work! Got you down on our calendar!!

TCreasey- That is so great!!! So close. So approx sat?! :dance:

Gdane- Got you in on the calendar! :thumbup:

Kayla- I'm on the fence as if I want to test early or not. I'm thinking I will test on xmas eve and hope and pray for a Christmas BFP!! I also do alarms on my phone and thank God I do cause otherwise I would forget!! My clinic has us only doing it on our bum and advises DH or someone else do it. Luckily, I haven't had a problem with him missing it or being gone because I can't imagine twisting around to get it! And I was also wondering how the multiquote works. Serenyx uses it!!!


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> This is off topic - but can anyone explain how to "multi-quote" a message?

I use this feature quite a lot :)

To multi-quote you find the posts you want to quote and click the multi-quote button (the button should go grey). You keep choosing multi-quote until you get to the last post you want to quote then you press the Reply to post button. This will give you a reply box with all the posts you want to reply to in it :) It can be a bit fiddly to get the formatting right, especially if you are chopping up posts to only quote part of it (hence why a lot of my posts seem to be edited :haha: ) but I prefer to use it :flower:



cali_kt said:


> And I was also wondering how the multiquote works. Serenyx uses it!!!

I do use it a lot, but it is a bit of a pain when I am trying to reply on my phone :haha:



cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- Glad you got the appt moved to help with work. It is hard going through this and getting time off work! Got you down on our calendar!!

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

Well I have just got back from my progress scan :) My lining looks fine - the words of the lady doing the scan was "oh that has fattened up nicely" :haha:

I am currently at 11.3mm and they like to see anything over 8mm, so we are ok to go ahead as planned with our transfer next Monday :happydance:

For those ladies wondering if a lining can be too thick, I asked about this too and they said that no, there is a minimum thickness but no maximum.

So I need to take my last dose of Buserelin tonight and then start my Cyclogest on Wednesday. I am staying on the Progynova and Aspirin.

My clinic only thaw the embryos on the day of transfer so I won't know what time my transfer is until the actual day. They will thaw one initially and if all looks ok with that one then that will be the one they put back. It doesn't sound like we will get a choice of 1 or 2, they really advocate SETs. The clinic gave us a conservative thaw success rate of 65% - 70%, so just need to keep everything crossed it works out ok :flower:


----------



## tcreasey88

Kaylakin said:


> tcreasey88 said:
> 
> 
> I love this! I am starting a bit earlier than anticipated- start stimming tonight! so first scan on Saturday, egg collection may well be next week now!! eeeek! so excited now! Not looking forward to 2 injections tonight though! Any tips on stimming anyone? xx
> 
> That's great you're starting earlier! As far as tips for stimming..I don't have great advice. I felt like it went soo quickly and I was at the clinic so much that time flew. I have heard that it's good to stay hydrated - helps with bloating. The injections themselves were not too bad - I remember having to inject the Menopur very slowly as it burned a bit (not sure if you're taking this). It's impossible not to worry along the way about the # of eggs, embryos, etc - but try to distract yourself and be easy on yourself in the process.. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) I keep thinking about how many eggs/how many will fertilise, think the 2ww will be abreeze compared to that bit - wait, no it won't lol :dohh: xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Serenyx said:


> Well I have just got back from my progress scan :) My lining looks fine - the words of the lady doing the scan was "oh that has fattened up nicely" :haha:
> 
> I am currently at 11.3mm and they like to see anything over 8mm, so we are ok to go ahead as planned with our transfer next Monday :happydance:
> 
> For those ladies wondering if a lining can be too thick, I asked about this too and they said that no, there is a minimum thickness but no maximum.
> 
> So I need to take my last dose of Buserelin tonight and then start my Cyclogest on Wednesday. I am staying on the Progynova and Aspirin.
> 
> My clinic only thaw the embryos on the day of transfer so I won't know what time my transfer is until the actual day. They will thaw one initially and if all looks ok with that one then that will be the one they put back. It doesn't sound like we will get a choice of 1 or 2, they really advocate SETs. The clinic gave us a conservative thaw success rate of 65% - 70%, so just need to keep everything crossed it works out ok :flower:

That's fantastic news! lol at the 'fattening up nicely!' I feel like all of me is fattening up nicely... getting my 'winter layer' early! lol. Only a week to go! xx:happydance:


----------



## tcreasey88

cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- Glad you got the appt moved to help with work. It is hard going through this and getting time off work! Got you down on our calendar!!
> 
> TCreasey- That is so great!!! So close. So approx sat?! :dance:
> 
> Gdane- Got you in on the calendar! :thumbup:
> 
> Kayla- I'm on the fence as if I want to test early or not. I'm thinking I will test on xmas eve and hope and pray for a Christmas BFP!! I also do alarms on my phone and thank God I do cause otherwise I would forget!! My clinic has us only doing it on our bum and advises DH or someone else do it. Luckily, I haven't had a problem with him missing it or being gone because I can't imagine twisting around to get it! And I was also wondering how the multiquote works. Serenyx uses it!!!

Yeah first scan this sat, then every other day, so mon/wed and then hopefully e/c next weekend, maybe even before, they say 7-10 days don't they? The whole prospect is slightly terrifying when I write it down! lol.

Did anyone who's had eggs collected have general? Would you say it's necessary? xx


----------



## cali_kt

Serenyx said:


> I am currently at 11.3mm and they like to see anything over 8mm, so we are ok to go ahead as planned with our transfer next Monday :happydance:
> 
> For those ladies wondering if a lining can be too thick, I asked about this too and they said that no, there is a minimum thickness but no maximum.
> 
> My clinic only thaw the embryos on the day of transfer so I won't know what time my transfer is until the actual day. They will thaw one initially and if all looks ok with that one then that will be the one they put back.

Sounds like the appt went great!! Sounds like your clinic has a good plan! And that rate is good too!! 1 more week!! And thanks for the help. We will see if I got the hang of it, once I post!



tcreasey88 said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> TCreasey- That is so great!!! So close. So approx sat?! :dance:
> 
> Yeah first scan this sat, then every other day, so mon/wed and then hopefully e/c next weekend, maybe even before, they say 7-10 days don't they? The whole prospect is slightly terrifying when I write it down! lol.
> Did anyone who's had eggs collected have general? Would you say it's necessary? xxClick to expand...

I had conscious sedation for mine and it worked well. I didn't wake up...well I don't remember waking up!:shrug: How far do you live from your clinic?


----------



## mmbelle87

Cali: Thanks for the calendar! It helps a ton! :) 

TCreasy: I was put out for mine and I was glad! I fell asleep and woke up in recovery, and only had AF Like cramping afterward. But I was so anxious and nervous that day, I'm glad I didn't have to be awake! I also feel myself fattening up nicely! Lol :) 

Kaylakin: endometrin is a progesterone suppository. I only do 1ml of PIO cause I have such a hard time with it, so I do suppositories as well. Yes I ice it before, then put heat on after. I also try to stretch/rub it in! But I'm still freakin sore so who knows if any of that helps! And if you can do a PIO yourself, you go girl! I hate needles so there's no way I could. Plus it's an awkward angle... But yes I do mine in the evening as well, the morning is too chaotic! 

Serenyx: Glad you are progressing well!! Lining number sounds great! My dr pushed for is to only transfer one the first round but we did two. This time I only wanted one but the dr wants us to do two! I think it depends a lot on the quality of the embryo(s)! 

Cjohnson: if you feel one is right for you then go with it! You know yourself/body best! :)

AFM : had another blood draw today! Only 3 more days!! I can't believe it's almost here and I can't wait for BFPs to start being posted! :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

mmbelle- Are you feeling better? 

CJohnson- Yay for getting the first PIO shot out of the way. You are getting so close!! Whatever you end up deciding will be the best decision. 

cali- I am bummed to report we no longer have the same transfer date!! :nope: My baseline scan did not go according to plan and they have put me on birth control for the next week and I have a repeat baseline scan next Tuesday! I love your calendar thing though. So helpful. Anyway we can get it put on the firsst page so it's easy to find?

serenyx- It's too bad you can't push for the number of embryos you want to transfer but I have heard transfering 2 does not significantly increase your chance of a pregnancy but does significantly increase your chance of multiples? That's great that your lining looks amazing! Woohoo! Fx for you. 

tcreasey- Yay for starting stims!! This time flies by so fast your EC will be here before you know it! I stimmed for 10 days I think. My clinic uses conscious sedation (fentanyl and midazolam) and so they say I was awake during the EC, I have zero recollection of what happened. I just remember waking up and feeling tired and sore. I don't really have any tips for stimming. Just stay hydrated and busy. Try not to overanalyze things (although I know it's easier said then done)! Ditto on the "fattening up" comment you made. Just wait until after EC and you won't be able to get your pants on! :haha: 

kaylakin- Not sure why I couldn't do the baseline on cd3 but my clinic has always done it on cd2 :shrug: Of course things didn't go according to plan at the appointment and things are going to get delayed. :growlmad: The initial plan was to go in for baseline to check E2 and progesterone levels, to check the lining to make sure it was low, and to check the ovaries for cysts. If all clear I would start estrogen supplements and check in again in 10 days. Good suggestion on the phone alarms. I suppose I did that for my fresh cycle but I was only on follistim and cetrotide so it seemed easier than these FETs. 

AFM- My baseline scan was not so perfect. I did get the 7:30 appointment but it was nearly 8 by the time I saw the doc! They were just "squeezing me in" so I wasn't mad. Work went fine too, so that was the good part! My lining was fine (thin) at the scan but I had what is likely a few corpus luteum that hadn't resolved from my fresh IVF cycle. Although at the time they weren't sure if they were a few cysts or not. E2 levels came back a bit too high (75ish) and progesterone was still a bit elevated (1.5). When I asked what the goal E2 levels were the nurse couldn't tell me- any of you know?? So they think the corpus luteums are still secreting some hormones and I am not quite ready to start building up the lining :nope: They have me taking bcp starting today and I will go in for another baseline scan next Tues (12/10). HOPEFULLY things have quieted down by then and if so, I may be set up for a christmas transfer!! They say this is pretty common if you have several eggs collected (I had 24). Perhaps this will be the best christmas present ever?! 

Glad to hear everyone elses appointments went well today!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so sorry I haven't responded to anyone yet. I feel like complete crap. I don't know if it's the flu or side effects from meds but I'm nauseous, have diarrhea and stomach cramps. Had my first check up today (day 5 of stims) and my ultrasound was perfect. Lining at 8.13 with lots of blood flow and I had 2 lead follicles on one side and 3 lead ones on the other side. 32 follies total and my e2 was at 298...not sure if that's good or not but as far as I know, they're keeping me on the same medication. Oh I should say, they're thinking my egg collection date might be moved up to sunday the 7th EEK


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Sorry I have not responded lately. Its hard keeping up with everyone lol. I am on day 4 of stims. I had blood work yesterday and they said my E2 was at 293 so they dropped my dose of Follistim to 150 instead of 225. Supposedly my number was nothing to worry about&#8230;.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

oops, Sunday is the 8th


----------



## Kaylakin

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm so sorry I haven't responded to anyone yet. I feel like complete crap. I don't know if it's the flu or side effects from meds but I'm nauseous, have diarrhea and stomach cramps. Had my first check up today (day 5 of stims) and my ultrasound was perfect. Lining at 8.13 with lots of blood flow and I had 2 lead follicles on one side and 3 lead ones on the other side. 32 follies total and my e2 was at 298...not sure if that's good or not but as far as I know, they're keeping me on the same medication. Oh I should say, they're thinking my egg collection date might be moved up to sunday the 7th EEK

That's great your egg collection may be moved up! Sounds like you're making good progress. Are you taking antibiotics by any chance? I'm on my third day of them and I also have GI problems...just looked up the one I'm on and apparently it's really strong and not a first choice. I couldn't take doxycycline because of the side effects from last time so I guess I'm screwed either way! Either way, maybe your symptoms are separate bc I don't know that the stim meds would cause that? Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Kaylakin

Cali - how are you feeling with the PIO shots? Also what length is your needle? I don't know if I could do them alone..trying to avoid that though. It's funny because my mom is a nurse and could probably help but we're keeping this round a secret! My husband is doing well so far so ...we'll see..it's only been 2 days -agh!


----------



## tcreasey88

Hatethewait85 said:


> mmbelle- Are you feeling better?
> 
> CJohnson- Yay for getting the first PIO shot out of the way. You are getting so close!! Whatever you end up deciding will be the best decision.
> 
> cali- I am bummed to report we no longer have the same transfer date!! :nope: My baseline scan did not go according to plan and they have put me on birth control for the next week and I have a repeat baseline scan next Tuesday! I love your calendar thing though. So helpful. Anyway we can get it put on the firsst page so it's easy to find?
> 
> serenyx- It's too bad you can't push for the number of embryos you want to transfer but I have heard transfering 2 does not significantly increase your chance of a pregnancy but does significantly increase your chance of multiples? That's great that your lining looks amazing! Woohoo! Fx for you.
> 
> tcreasey- Yay for starting stims!! This time flies by so fast your EC will be here before you know it! I stimmed for 10 days I think. My clinic uses conscious sedation (fentanyl and midazolam) and so they say I was awake during the EC, I have zero recollection of what happened. I just remember waking up and feeling tired and sore. I don't really have any tips for stimming. Just stay hydrated and busy. Try not to overanalyze things (although I know it's easier said then done)! Ditto on the "fattening up" comment you made. Just wait until after EC and you won't be able to get your pants on! :haha:
> 
> kaylakin- Not sure why I couldn't do the baseline on cd3 but my clinic has always done it on cd2 :shrug: Of course things didn't go according to plan at the appointment and things are going to get delayed. :growlmad: The initial plan was to go in for baseline to check E2 and progesterone levels, to check the lining to make sure it was low, and to check the ovaries for cysts. If all clear I would start estrogen supplements and check in again in 10 days. Good suggestion on the phone alarms. I suppose I did that for my fresh cycle but I was only on follistim and cetrotide so it seemed easier than these FETs.
> 
> AFM- My baseline scan was not so perfect. I did get the 7:30 appointment but it was nearly 8 by the time I saw the doc! They were just "squeezing me in" so I wasn't mad. Work went fine too, so that was the good part! My lining was fine (thin) at the scan but I had what is likely a few corpus luteum that hadn't resolved from my fresh IVF cycle. Although at the time they weren't sure if they were a few cysts or not. E2 levels came back a bit too high (75ish) and progesterone was still a bit elevated (1.5). When I asked what the goal E2 levels were the nurse couldn't tell me- any of you know?? So they think the corpus luteums are still secreting some hormones and I am not quite ready to start building up the lining :nope: They have me taking bcp starting today and I will go in for another baseline scan next Tues (12/10). HOPEFULLY things have quieted down by then and if so, I may be set up for a christmas transfer!! They say this is pretty common if you have several eggs collected (I had 24). Perhaps this will be the best christmas present ever?!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone elses appointments went well today!

I hope it does fly by! So what does that mean? They will transfer once your lining is good? xx


----------



## tcreasey88

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm so sorry I haven't responded to anyone yet. I feel like complete crap. I don't know if it's the flu or side effects from meds but I'm nauseous, have diarrhea and stomach cramps. Had my first check up today (day 5 of stims) and my ultrasound was perfect. Lining at 8.13 with lots of blood flow and I had 2 lead follicles on one side and 3 lead ones on the other side. 32 follies total and my e2 was at 298...not sure if that's good or not but as far as I know, they're keeping me on the same medication. Oh I should say, they're thinking my egg collection date might be moved up to sunday the 7th EEK

Sorry to hear youre not feeling good :( hopefully you'll feel much better after e/c! wow sunday is so close! bet you're excited! 32 follies, cant wait to see how many eggs you end up with! xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx said:


> Well I have just got back from my progress scan :) My lining looks fine - the words of the lady doing the scan was "oh that has fattened up nicely" :haha:
> 
> I am currently at 11.3mm and they like to see anything over 8mm, so we are ok to go ahead as planned with our transfer next Monday :happydance:
> 
> For those ladies wondering if a lining can be too thick, I asked about this too and they said that no, there is a minimum thickness but no maximum.
> 
> So I need to take my last dose of Buserelin tonight and then start my Cyclogest on Wednesday. I am staying on the Progynova and Aspirin.
> 
> My clinic only thaw the embryos on the day of transfer so I won't know what time my transfer is until the actual day. They will thaw one initially and if all looks ok with that one then that will be the one they put back. It doesn't sound like we will get a choice of 1 or 2, they really advocate SETs. The clinic gave us a conservative thaw success rate of 65% - 70%, so just need to keep everything crossed it works out ok :flower:

Sounds great - lining is progressing nicely! Thanks for asking the lining question. It sounds like if the embryo thaws well you should have a good chance of success! Are you doing a 5 or a 3 day transfer? I'm doing a 3 day...


----------



## Kaylakin

Just got off the phone with the clinic...going to have transfer at 11 tomorrow morning - oh my god! They said in the past that they thaw the embryos over night and watch them so they can thaw another if needed in the AM..the nurse did say they rarely lose any embryos bc they only freeze good quality ones, so I'm hoping they do well. I just got really freaked out..the FET process is a lot of waiting and now all of a sudden it's here..crazy. I hope they give me a pic of the embryos like they did last time :-D


----------



## tcreasey88

Kaylakin said:


> Just got off the phone with the clinic...going to have transfer at 11 tomorrow morning - oh my god! They said in the past that they thaw the embryos over night and watch them so they can thaw another if needed in the AM..the nurse did say they rarely lose any embryos bc they only freeze good quality ones, so I'm hoping they do well. I just got really freaked out..the FET process is a lot of waiting and now all of a sudden it's here..crazy. I hope they give me a pic of the embryos like they did last time :-D

yay!! good luck :) xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Hate- Oh no.. my transfer buddy! Unfortunately, we can't add it to first page, because I didn't post on the first page originally, otherwise I could edit and add this. Just think lucky 21.. that is the page number it is on!! I am no help with E2 levels, as my clinic doesn't use em..atleast to my knowledge. Well I hope you have a Christmas transfer!!! Has to be good luck, right?

Gdane: I'm sorry you are feeling so crummy. :hugs: Yay for the 8th! Hope you feel better soon!

Girl- Happy to hear things are moving along! When is your ER?

Kayla- I haven't started my PIO just yet. That experience was from the last couple times. I was using a 1" needle, but think I am going to move to a 1.5" because I have gained weight this year from all the stress and fertility meds. I want to make sure it gets down to the muscle. How are you doing with keeping it a secret. I'm hanging in there. Sometimes I do want to tell because it will make sense of my moodiness and impatience! I am soooooo excited for you!! It is crazy how it is here already... you are going to be PUPO!!! :dance: :wohoo: Are you on east coast? Just want to know when exactly you are transferring! I am in cali!

AFM- I lost my patience yesterday. The pharmacy didn't give me enough needles for my lupron and they had to ship overnight. I was irritated that they didn't supply enough and the girl kept questioning me like I lost them or something. Placing blame on me. I was so irritated.:growlmad:Thankfully, I got them this morning! Other than that, I am moving along. Transfer in 2 weeks!! Progress scan in a week!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, I have been lurking as I was waiting for AF. It arrived 30/11 so I am now waiting for my FET Schedule from the clinic. I doubt I will get to start now until my next AF, and transfer is estimated for 3rd of Feb- 3 weeks before my birthday! We have 4 frosties and going to be putting two back in- providing they thaw well. x


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Kaylakin - Good luck tomorrow!! I will be praying for everything to go well.

Is anyone else in the stim process right now? If so, what have your E2 levels been for each blood work done? I am kind of nervous that I am progressing too fast. I have blood work and a ultra sound tomorrow.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

mine were 298 today at stim day 5.. Said it was perfect.b they want them above 200 right now. and they match my ultrasound


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Mine was 293 on day three of stims&#8230;.. :(


----------



## Kaylakin

cali_kt said:


> Hate- Oh no.. my transfer buddy! Unfortunately, we can't add it to first page, because I didn't post on the first page originally, otherwise I could edit and add this. Just think lucky 21.. that is the page number it is on!! I am no help with E2 levels, as my clinic doesn't use em..atleast to my knowledge. Well I hope you have a Christmas transfer!!! Has to be good luck, right?
> 
> Gdane: I'm sorry you are feeling so crummy. :hugs: Yay for the 8th! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Girl- Happy to hear things are moving along! When is your ER?
> 
> Kayla- I haven't started my PIO just yet. That experience was from the last couple times. I was using a 1" needle, but think I am going to move to a 1.5" because I have gained weight this year from all the stress and fertility meds. I want to make sure it gets down to the muscle. How are you doing with keeping it a secret. I'm hanging in there. Sometimes I do want to tell because it will make sense of my moodiness and impatience! I am soooooo excited for you!! It is crazy how it is here already... you are going to be PUPO!!! :dance: :wohoo: Are you on east coast? Just want to know when exactly you are transferring! I am in cali!
> 
> AFM- I lost my patience yesterday. The pharmacy didn't give me enough needles for my lupron and they had to ship overnight. I was irritated that they didn't supply enough and the girl kept questioning me like I lost them or something. Placing blame on me. I was so irritated.:growlmad:Thankfully, I got them this morning! Other than that, I am moving along. Transfer in 2 weeks!! Progress scan in a week!!!:happydance:

Thank god you got the needles! Wish I lived closer bc I have soo many extra needles it's ridiculous how many they gave me. I'm on the east coast, yeah! So, I'll be transferring at 8am your time? (11 here). Yeah I almost wish I had the 1.5" to be sure . I did call the clinic and ask and the nurse said she'd ordered the 1" bc I was "on the thin side." I'm not super skinny like skin and bones, but ppl would describe me as thin... so I'm nervous but I'll have to trust them...I second guess everything :-/ 
Your transfer is in 2 weeks! 5 day transfer or 3 day?


----------



## Kaylakin

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have been lurking as I was waiting for AF. It arrived 30/11 so I am now waiting for my FET Schedule from the clinic. I doubt I will get to start now until my next AF, and transfer is estimated for 3rd of Feb- 3 weeks before my birthday! We have 4 frosties and going to be putting two back in- providing they thaw well. x

Welcome, BabyDancing! We're putting back 2 as well - are yours day 3 or 5?


----------



## Kaylakin

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Sorry I have not responded lately. Its hard keeping up with everyone lol. I am on day 4 of stims. I had blood work yesterday and they said my E2 was at 293 so they dropped my dose of Follistim to 150 instead of 225. Supposedly my number was nothing to worry about.

Girl,
I remember having to lower my dose during the stim phase as well bc I was responding well - I don't remember the numbers bc they didn't always tell me and I didn't always ask. But, that's why they are monitoring you so closely - so they can make adjustments as needed. Do you add in ganirelix or anything equivalent soon? Are you getting BW every day at this point?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Kaylakin said:


> BabyDancing13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I have been lurking as I was waiting for AF. It arrived 30/11 so I am now waiting for my FET Schedule from the clinic. I doubt I will get to start now until my next AF, and transfer is estimated for 3rd of Feb- 3 weeks before my birthday! We have 4 frosties and going to be putting two back in- providing they thaw well. x
> 
> Welcome, BabyDancing! We're putting back 2 as well - are yours day 3 or 5?Click to expand...

Mine are day 5 blastocysts. Yours? x


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Kaylakin - They are not adding anything I don't think. I am on Menopur and Lupron as well. What does BW mean? lol


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> Sounds great - lining is progressing nicely! Thanks for asking the lining question. It sounds like if the embryo thaws well you should have a good chance of success! Are you doing a 5 or a 3 day transfer? I'm doing a 3 day...

We are doing a 5 day transfer :) 

I just saw that you are scheduled to have your transfer tomo :happydance: I hope all goes well x


----------



## mmbelle87

Kaylakin: Good luck with Transfer tomorrow! How exciting!!! :) 

Gdane: 32! That's awesome!! I only had 9! During my first IVF so you are a lucky one! :) and the 8th will be here so soon! Or are you still thinkin the 7th? Either way, good luck!!

Hatethewait: I am feeling much better today! I think the antibiotics kicked in and helped a lot! :) 

Cjohnson: are you getting excited?! Only 3 more days for you!

AFM: transfer in 2 days! Can't wait :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Gdane- Hope you start feeling better soon! Did you ask your doc if those symptoms were normal? Just for comparison my E2 on day 4 of stims (3 doses of follistim) was 448 and 1100 by day 6. They lowered my follistim dose on day 4 from 225 to 175 and I stayed on that dose for the remainder of stims. I am pretty sure I came up to fast and I think maybe that affected the quality of my eggs? Anyway, I think your numbers sound good. 32 follicles is awesome! Does your doc monitor progesterone levels, too? My doc said that sometimes if you produce a lot of follicles your progesterone levels can rise prematurely and affect the quality of the lining - that's why my transfer got canceled. But I know a lot of places don't monitor progesterone levels so I do not actually know how much it matters. 

Girl- Your numbers sound seem ok to me. When do you go in next? See my comment above to Gdane's regarding E2 levels. I do not think you came up too fast in comparison. What did your doc think?

tcreasey- I'm not 100% sure what it means actually. haha But what I think they are saying is that because my hormones are off any lining I'd make wouldn't be good quality so they are trying to shut things down so my hormone levels drop. If everything looks good next week then we will start to stimulate the lining... I think :shrug: And transfer would happen once my lining looks good - they initially said it would be 16 days after starting the estradiol which would end up on Christmas! 

kaylakin- YAY!! I am so excited for you. I hope you get a pic of your beautiful embryos! How will you get any sleep tonight! Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes. 

cali- I know!! I was looking forward to having a transfer buddy to enjoy (that's probably not the right word) the tww with! I will still be rootin for you every step of the way though! Thanks for the 'lucky 21' tip. I think I will be able to remember that now. A Christmas transfer has to be good luck- except I will have to tell my family I won't be home for Christmas... how will I come up with a good excuse?! Glad to hear you were able to get the needles you needed. That would be annoying. Is your progress scan on the 10th? If so, we will at least have our next scan's together!

babydancing- Hi! Why would you have to wait until your next AF? Does your clinic close for the holidays? 

mmbelle- You are getting so close! 

AFM- Nothing new to report. Just anxiously awaiting my ultrasound and b/w next week to see if the bcp worked so I can start the estradiol. Anyone know what levels your E2 had to be below at baseline for FET? Mine was at 75, which was too high and I'm just curious how low it will need to get in the next week... Sometimes I wish I could go in every day just to see what's going on in there! :haha:


----------



## Kaylakin

GirlArmyPilot said:



> Kaylakin - They are not adding anything I don't think. I am on Menopur and Lupron as well. What does BW mean? lol

Oh ok - yeah if you're on lupron you wouldn't need Ganirelix .. just wondering your protocol :) Oh and BW is just me abbreviating bloodwork haha.


----------



## Kaylakin

BabyDancing13 said:


> Mine are day 5 blastocysts. Yours? x

Mine are 3 days... Worked the first time.. Hoping to be lucky again :-/


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx said:


> We are doing a 5 day transfer :)
> 
> I just saw that you are scheduled to have your transfer tomo :happydance: I hope all goes well x

Thanks! I'm up at 455 am and can't sleep! Ours are day 3.... They must be thawing as we speak. Sometimes this whole process is too much to wrap my head around...


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> Thanks! I'm up at 455 am and can't sleep! Ours are day 3.... They must be thawing as we speak. Sometimes this whole process is too much to wrap my head around...

How did the thaw and transfer go? :flower:

I think I will be the same next week - I won't be able to sleep as I will be too nervous :blush:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Hey ladies! Went to do blood work and ultra sound today. E2 is at 705 on day 5 of stims. They dropped my Follistim again and I will not be taking 75 instead of 150. ER should be 12/10 or 12/11


----------



## Kaylakin

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Hey ladies! Went to do blood work and ultra sound today. E2 is at 705 on day 5 of stims. They dropped my Follistim again and I will not be taking 75 instead of 150. ER should be 12/10 or 12/11

Girl - getting close!! That's great! Seems like you're responding we'll to the meds too which is awesome!


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx - definitely - you'll probably be too excited to get a full night's sleep!
The thaw and transfer went well today. They thawed 2 embryos over night. They were both 8 cells. One went down to 7 cells but is back at 8 cells, and the other went down to 7 and didn't degrade further and was looking good. So..luckily we didn't have to thaw any others. The transfer itself went smoothly and they had me rest for 5 minutes afterward. For my fresh cycle it took a long time to find the right catheter and everything and I was getting so nervous it wouldn't work. This time, he knew the right catheter to use and it was fine! Can't believe I'm "PUPO"... Now the mental torture of waiting for the test!
How's everyone else hanging in?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi, my treatment is between two hospitals so they have to co-ordinate schedules. I think they do close at some point over Christmas so that's why my cycle is delayed- I think... 

Kaylakin- Congrats on being PUPO. Hope you and the other ladies all get the best Christmas present ever :) xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats Kayla! It's so exciting! They emailed me today to confirm my fet and to confirm the amount of embryos to thaw. I did ultimately Choose 1. So 2 days!


----------



## Kaylakin

CJ - 2 days! so close!! Good luck with your transfer and glad you'll be joining me in the wait soon!!


----------



## cali_kt

Kayla!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!! :dance: :dance: Glad everything went smoothly!!! :wohoo: So what's your plan? Does RE have you on bed rest? Anything special you're doing? When is your OTD?! I can't wait to see your BFP! 

MMbelle- loads of luck tomorrow! We will be thinking of you!! And don't forget to update us!

CJ- 2 more days!!!


----------



## cali_kt

Kayla- updated you to PUPO on pg 21 on our thread! :thumbup:


----------



## mmbelle87

Kayla: CONGRATS!! Glad everything went well and embryos are healthy ones! :) 

Cjohnson: tomorrow!! Wahoo!

AFM: my transfer is today at 3:30! Haven't been sleeping well at all this whole week! I'll keep you ladies updated on how everything goes! :) we are thawing 2 and hopefully transferring both!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I feel like I'm a major Debbie downer on this thread and I'm so sorry I can't get to all you guys. Doc is convinced I have the stomach flu. I've been fighting it since Monday. :( 

Had my day 7 check up today. 9 lead follicles. Going in tomorrow again to get all checked out. Not sure about labs yet. Gotta wait a few hours. Lining was 11..said everything looked perfect. Except my damn stomach :sick:.

e2 is 658...what was everyone elses day 7 e2?


----------



## cali_kt

Mmbelle- Crossing everything for a successful thaw and transfer!!! :dance:

Gdane- You poor thing!!! Does doc think it could possibly be a side effect from meds and not flu? Is he ok with doing the ER still? I'm no help on E2 because my doc didn't monitor that. :shrug: Feel better!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

cali_kt said:


> Kayla!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!! :dance: :dance: Glad everything went smoothly!!! :wohoo: So what's your plan? Does RE have you on bed rest? Anything special you're doing? When is your OTD?! I can't wait to see your BFP!

Thanks, cali! So the RE just said the first 24 hrs to avoid strenuous activity and to act as if I'm "snowed in" . The instructions say no lifting greater than 15 lb for 2 weeks, no baths, tampons, etc. I'm not doing anything special except I've realized I'm avoiding caffeine, haha. I am trying to rest a lot just to give it every chance of working. I can't believe the embryos are in there... :-/
Official test date is 12/16! I'm not going to test early-- want to hold out hope until the end!
How are you doing?


----------



## Kaylakin

Good luck mmbelle!!!!

Gdane - that stinks that you're sick! That's the LAST thing you want right now, but glad things are progressing with your scans ... Hope you feel better!


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx - definitely - you'll probably be too excited to get a full night's sleep!
> The thaw and transfer went well today. They thawed 2 embryos over night. They were both 8 cells. One went down to 7 cells but is back at 8 cells, and the other went down to 7 and didn't degrade further and was looking good. So..luckily we didn't have to thaw any others. The transfer itself went smoothly and they had me rest for 5 minutes afterward. For my fresh cycle it took a long time to find the right catheter and everything and I was getting so nervous it wouldn't work. This time, he knew the right catheter to use and it was fine! Can't believe I'm "PUPO"... Now the mental torture of waiting for the test!
> How's everyone else hanging in?

Yay for being PUPO :happydance:

Glad all went well x


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats on being pupo mmbell! I have my et at 1pm tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Girlarmy- You are getting so close! Only a few days to go until EC!

Kaylakin- Congrats on being PUPO! Sending loads of sticky dust your way! the 16th will be here before you know it!

CJohnson- Good luck with transfer tomorrow!! Let us know how it goes.

mmbelle- How'd it go today?? Fx you have 2 beautiful embies nuzzling in now!

Gdane- Sorry you are not feeling so well! That is the last thing you need when you are going through IVF. :hugs: It sounds like the stims are doing their job though. Did they suggest anything to help you feel better? Make sure you are getting plenty of fluids so you don't get dehydrated!!


----------



## cali_kt

Kayla- sounds like a good plan! I'm such a poas a holic that I can't hold out!

MM- hope all went well and you can update us soon!!!!!

CJ- yayyyy :dance: Tomorrow you will be PUPO!!!! Don't forget to update us with all the details!


----------



## Cjohnson13

It's 3 am and can't sleep lol! However I was wondering y I'm on Lupron up until et....I can't find anyone else that has the same thing....I even double checked my paper...but I have all 5 day blasts...


----------



## Kaylakin

Cjohnson13 said:


> It's 3 am and can't sleep lol! However I was wondering y I'm on Lupron up until et....I can't find anyone else that has the same thing....I even double checked my paper...but I have all 5 day blasts...

Hah you sound like me!! So exciting! Did you have your transfer yet?
As for the Lupron I'm not sure..Did you start progesterone (I'm assuming you did) hmm...
Update us when you can!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Laying here for an hour before I'm released! I'm not pupo with 1 beautiful embryo!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies!! 

All went well with the transfer! Both thawed perfectly and one was hatching! :) they were 6 day embryos cause they were frozen a day later during my last round. My official HCG blood test is the 16th as well (same as you Kaylakin!) but I can't help myself when it comes to POAS! Lol I think I should see a BFP by the 11th! 

Cjohnson: so you are PUPO right?! Congrats!! Did they give you Valium before the transfer? That stuff made me so tired, I came home and slept for 3 hours!! 

Kaylakin: I like your protocol better than mine, I'm on strict bedrest, I can only get up to use the bathroom and take a quick shower, they said to not even blow dry my hair or anything, just lay down ASAP! So I'm kinda going insane already just trying to sleep as much as possible. 

Oh by the way ladies on the last thread I was a part of, one of the ladies suggested eating mac'n cheese after transfer! Weird I know, but we all ended up being pregnant! (Even tho 2 of us MC) so just a little tip!! I had a big bowl yesterday :) 

Gdane: I'm so sorry you're sick, I felt like that too but I got on the antibiotics right away and I think it helped! Can you take anything?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Lol yes I'm pupo, darn auto correct!! 1 perfect little 5 day embryo but my blood test isn't until the 20th


----------



## Serenyx

Cjohnson13 said:


> Lol yes I'm pupo, darn auto correct!! 1 perfect little 5 day embryo but my blood test isn't until the 20th

That is quite late? My OTD will be the 20th but I am not transferring until Monday.

Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'll be poas way before that, changing my pic to my blastocyst


----------



## Kaylakin

MM - congrats on all going well! How long are you on strict bed rest? It's funny because regular people who get pregnant on their own just go on with their lives and we have to be so careful :-/
I really hope you get an early BFP. You are way braver than I am!


----------



## Kaylakin

Cjohnson13 said:


> Laying here for an hour before I'm released! I'm not pupo with 1 beautiful embryo!!

Congrats CJ!! They only had me rest for 5 minutes- wth?! How are you feeling? 
Good thing the hubster is letting me rest a lot. Anyone know when we should expect symptoms? I vowed not to symptom spot but now that the ovaries are suppressed and I don't have symptoms from PIO I'm thinking maybe I'll feel something.. Ugh this is mental torture!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Last time I had a chemical and just sore boobs and a little qeezy.... Are you testing early?


----------



## mmbelle87

Kaylakin: I know it blows my mind that people can get pregnant on accident! Or even just naturally! Lol and I honestly didn't have big signs or symptoms last time until I was about 5-6 weeks pregnant, and everyone is different so it's hard to compare! But yes, every little twinge or sign makes you crazy! Lol

Cjohnson: yay! Post your pic! I'm going to do the same!! :) that does seem far away, the 20th! But I'm like you I'm sure we'll know way before the test date!


----------



## mmbelle87

Kayla: oh and I'm on bed rest for at least 2 days, but they suggest taking it really easy for a week!


----------



## Kaylakin

CJ - I'm not testing early.. You are right? I tested early for my IUIs but with the IVF it seems different for me. Well, I may cave but the plan is not to...


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Argh! I am super frustrated right now! I am doing IVF in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and this stupid ice storm has made it so I could not go to my appointment today. The doctors office called this morning and cancelled my appointment because they closed the office. They rescheduled it for tomorrow, but the roads don't look like they will be improving at all! I am so upset and scared that they are going to cancel my appointment again tomorrow!! I have no idea what they are going to do if that it the case. They were unable to monitor me today, and if they cannot tomorrow&#8230;.IDK! Argh! Not to mention my hubby is supposed to start leave tomorrow and fly in from El Paso. DFW cancelled almost all of their flights today, so who knows what will happen tomorrow. This sucks! I just don't want them to cancel this round for this weather&#8230;I don't think they will but I also don't want them not monitoring me at the same time&#8230;I need prayers ladies.


----------



## mmbelle87

Oh no Girl!!! I have seen all that on that ice storm craziness on the news! I'll be praying for you!!! :hugs:

Here is a pic of my embies! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cjohnson13

Oh army I'm sorry, praying for you! I'm sure it will all turn out fine!


----------



## Kaylakin

Oh no Army!
I think they would try to avoid canceling the cycle at all costs... I hope the crazy weather clears!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Mm - is the second embryo the one hatching? Is that why there are two circles?


----------



## mmbelle87

Kayla: yep that's the hatching one! My dr said it's looking for something to stick to! :)


----------



## tcreasey88

Hey girlies! On my phone so will respond properly later, but yay for everyone's transfers and progress! 

I'm just on my way home from the clinic after my first monitoring scan and my lining was good and I had 27 follicles!! Possibly more as I have a cyst on right ovary (nothing to worry about but painful ATM) I knew there was something there! It must only be the size of a pea but it is painful! So 27, I am so pleased! As I'm only day 5 they are worried I may over respond, so I am awaiting results of a blood test to see if I need to lower my dose, and I am looking at e/c next thurs/fri :) x


----------



## Kaylakin

Tcreasey,
Great news! 27 follicles is awesome. I hear you about the cyst - I've had them in the past and it's no fun! EC will be here soon!

MM,
That's so cool you can see it hatching! 

I keep thinking about my little embryos in there.. Pretty soon they should try to implant.. I really hope this works :-/


----------



## Serenyx

Wow that is such a difference between what your two clinics say ladies! I think mine will be more like Kaylakin's - they have told me to take it easy but have said we can go out for dinner somewhere nice that evening if we want to lol

I am loving the pictures of the embies - I hope we get something like that :flower:

Did any of you have AF style cramps before transfer? I am getting mild cramping, the same as I would get before AF which seems odd, I am carrying on with my oestrogen and progesterone so I know it isn't AF, it just feels odd.


----------



## Cjohnson13

laying in bed I. So bored.......


----------



## mmbelle87

Tcreasy: 27! Awesome! That's exciting :) 

Kayla: I know I keep thinking about mine too hoping one or both is getting all snuggled in!!! :) 

Serenyx: u had a little cramping a few days before my transfer too, not quite as bad as my AF ones but still had some. So I'm not sure if it's normal or not but my dr thought everything looked good on my transfer day! And yeah I don't know why my clinic has such a strict bed rest protocol but oh well, it is kinda nice having my DH do everything for me :)

Cjohnson: I know, I'm bored too... So ready to get up and go do something!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Me to mm! I'm suppose to have 1 more day of rest but I don't think I'm going to make it lol.....hoping my little embryo is also getting all snuggled in!


----------



## tcreasey88

Oh I can't wait for transfer! gonna stay in bed and watch xmas films... kind of like now really! lol x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm really sorry if I mess this up! I've been reading but I'm going to try to do a proper response to all of you! :hugs: I'm finally feeling better but still having bathroom issues :blush:

Kaylakin: PUPO!!!!! How freakin exciting! Were you our first? The 16th is amazingly close. I really really hope we all get our BFPs! I agree about us having to be so careful and others get pregant climbing mt everest while doing drugs and binge drinking :haha: It's so unfair!

CJohnson: How'd everything go with your transfer? I'm not sure why you're on lupron until ET? Maybe call your doc? That's so exciting you're PUPO with an embryo!!!! :wohoo:

MMbelle: Congrats on being PUPO with a couple amazeballs embryos! (did you get that from giulana too?! ;) ) The 11th is so so so close I really hope yo uguys get some great news. PS: You are like SUPER pretty. You two are going to make some gorgeous babies. PPS: I picked up some mac'n cheese today! :happydance: That sucks about being on bed rest. There's conflicting studies about bedrest vs regular activity. Hopefully both work for all of us.

GirlArmy: I so hope everything is okay. I know the weather sucks bad right now in a lot of places, mostly texas with all the ice! I hope everything works out. You don't need this stress on top of everything else!! 

Serenyx: can't help you on the question but best of luck to you with transfer coming up :) What day is your transfer? I hope you get pics too. I'm so jealous of all you ladies with embryo pics..>I don't get any :nope:

Tcreasy: that's why they monitor you, so they can make sure everything is growing at the rate they want. Hopefully that cyst clears up and you get some beautiful eggys growing! 

As for myself, had my day 8 checkup today. I've been getting blood drawn and ultrasounds the past three days because they didn't want my biggest follicle to go but they wanted more follicles to grow. I'm up to 13 follicles over 10 mm and my lining is at 14mm and looking great :thumbup: I trigger tonight (at my company Christmas party :dohh: ) and egg collection is on monday morning!!!! :happydance: We did have a little scare because I froze my lupron but they said it should be okay for the last two doses. WHEW!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Hey ladies! Husband did not make it in today. His flight was canceled again. Hopefully he can make it in tomorrow. My father in law and mother in lW made the drive with me today to the doc office. Made it late but safe! Luckily we had four wheel drive. Everything is great and I do my trigger tomorrow night at 830. We are scheduled for ER Tuesday!!!!!! Yaaaay!


----------



## Kaylakin

Girl - Great news!!! Tuesday is so close!


----------



## Kaylakin

Gdane - Yay for EC on Monday! You and Girl are on the same schedule almost! How did you do your trigger shot at the xmas party? In the bathroom? 
Also - how did you freeze your Lupron? Lol ..glad it all worked out though..


----------



## Kaylakin

For everyone on PIO - Do you have any symptoms? I have none at all and I'm afraid it's not working. Last time for my fresh IVF I used crinone so I don't know what's normal with PIO. I have bloodwork on Monday to test progesterone levels, but if it's not working it'll be too late by then anyway.. :-/


----------



## GdaneMom4now

we actually just did it. our envoys heater wasn't working! it was freezing! I thought my poor hubby was going to puke but he was fine and the injection was fine. we went to a dark parking lot. I froze my lupron by leaving it in the truck over night with -20 degree weather! 

girl army so sucky about your hubby but I'm glad you got to your appt. you're just a day behind me!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Pio always makes me emotional but that's nothing new, I was watching a movie tonight and I was crying and my husband was like wtf is wrong with u...(jokingly) so then I'm laughing and sobbing out loud...... Completely weird lol bit that's about it this time around. Last time my nipples hurt super bad


----------



## mmbelle87

Gdane: thank you!! You are so sweet! :) EC tomorrow!! Wahoo that's exciting! I hope all goes well! Let us know how many they end up getting!

Girl: Your ER is so close too!! Now all the exciting stuff starts happening- EC, fertilization, how many blasts, how many to freeze!! It's a fun/nerve wrecking time! :) 

Kayla: I get a little more emotional than normal too, and it makes me feel tired. But PIO is the most effective form of progesterone so I wouldn't worry! As long s your getting it IM I'm sure you will be fine! 

Cjohnson: what day are you going to start POAS? I am going to go buy some tomorrow and start Tuesday morning!! Ahh! 

AFM: just been chillin in pajamas all weekend and watching it snow, we have a foot of snow at my house! It was a good weekend to stay in all cuddled up :)


----------



## tcreasey88

Cjohnson- I cry at the most ridiculous parts in films at the best of times! Cried at thor's mum dying in the new Thor... My husband was like.... Shut up... Everyone is looking at you.... Haha! 

Excited for everyone's progress next week! Xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Lol tcreasy!! Sounds like my house! And mm I started this morning only because I had 25 cheapies a left from amazon. I knew it would say no this early lol I'm only 2dp5dt however I started seeing something at 4 and 5dpo during ivf


----------



## cali_kt

MMBelle- I have 6 day embies too!!! And I think Dec 16 is lucky. You and Kayla have your OTDs and I have my FET! I can't help myself either with POAS! Ok, I am definitely eating mac and cheese then!!! :rofl: It is worth a try! I am ordered 2 days bedrest and then back to normal. I work on 36 hours after transfer. So it better be okay!! :shrug: Those are some beautiful embies!!!!!! So amazing! I can't believe that second one is already hatching!!!! That is great! Oh my.. a foot of snow!!! Craziness!! Perfect weekend to stay snuggled in.

CJ- Awwww, congrats for being pupo!!! :dance: Sounds like a perfect little embie is snuggling in! Let's see your baby pic!! You sound like me with POAS!!!

Kayla- I think of that too. Normal women go on with their lives and we are so super careful!! And I only bedrest for 5 minutes on the table too. Weird. I feel like it should be longer. With PIO, I got sore and bloated and super emotional. Crying during movies, commercials, people's stories. It's hard to know which is the PIO, luperon, estrogen and the actual transfer. I had cramping too.

Tcreasey- Wow!! You are an egg making machine!! I had 32 on my scans and ended up with 41. Prayers that you don't over respond!! I'm also planning on xmas movie marathon!!! :thumbup:

Serenyx- My clinic is similiar. Take it easy for 2 days. No stress, no exercise. Nothing to raise BP, but not limited to laying in bed. 

Gdane- Glad you are starting to feel a little better!! You poor thing! :hugs: It's funny the lengths we go to do our injections. We have also done it in the car...meds! :rofl: So excited for you for Monday!!

Girl- I am soooo glad that you got in for that appt and made it safely. Sorry hubby didn't make it in. Hopefully he gets in soon!!!

AFM- With all of your progress, it is making me excited!!!! :dance: I feel like I am going to ovulate, but I know I wont because of the Luperon. Tuesday is my progress scan and then PIO starts wednesday. Transfer 16th!! I'm trying to get all my christmas shopping and school work done before transfer. I graduate Dec 20th. I just want NO stress at all during transfer bedrest. Hope you all are having a great weekend!! I'm going to post our calendar again because we are having so much progress!!!


----------



## cali_kt

UPDATED! :thumbup:

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
Kaylakin- Transfer- 12/4- PUPO x 2 :baby::baby: OTD- 12/16
MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5- PUPO x 2 :baby::baby: OTD- 12/16 (HPT-12/11) :bfp:
CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6- PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD- 12/20


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
Serenyx- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD- Dec 20
GdaneMom4now- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/9, (11 fert) Transfer- 12/14
Pauls_angel- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x :baby: OTD-Dec 18
Dovkav123- Transfer- 12/11, OTD-12/23
TCreasey- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/12
GirlArmyPilot- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/10
Snozbery26- 12/12

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16
Snozbery26- Transfer- 12/17

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******
HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/24


_*Updated 12/10*_


----------



## Cjohnson13

Aw Cali that's great thank you!!


----------



## snozbery26

Thanks so much for the updated roster Cali! I haven't been on much and was starting to lose track of everyone. 

Kayla, MMBelle, and CJohnson I am sending soo much sticky vibes your way! How are you ladies feeling? Other than crazy with waiting..:happydance::dust::happydance:

Serenyx and GDane, will be thinking of you ladies tomorrow! Its all really happening fast now that we are all starting to get rolling.:thumbup::dust::thumbup:

Pretty sure we are still on for ER on 12/12, its hard to tell since I feel SO different this cycle since we took my stims so much slower. Hope it stays this way!! I'm a little bloated but nothing like our first cycle where I felt like a can of biscuits hahaha! 
I can't wait to see all the BFPs coming up in the next few weeks!!:xmas12:


----------



## mmbelle87

Cali- awesome chart!!! Thanks a ton! :) 

Gdane and Serenyx: big day for you two tomorrow, good luck ladies :) 

Serenyx: you're getting so close to EC! :) I am feeling pretty good! A sore bum from the PIO and estrogen , and today I have been feeling twinges in my uterus! That happened last time so I'm hoping that's a good sign!

Cjohnson: I probably would have POAS today too if I had any! I need to go to the store tomorrow!! :) 

Lots of exciting things this week! :happydance:


----------



## Kaylakin

Cj - So funny that you're already testing haha! Pretty soon you could see something though hopefully!

Serenyx and Gdane - good luck tomorrow! So exciting!

MM - where do you live that you got a foot of snow?? I've had some occasional tugs/feelings too and I hope it's a good sign. Other times I feel nothing and get down... I remember from the first time how mentally draining this part is...! But I also reread a journal from my previous work IVF and I said the same thing about not being sure it worked but it did - so I hope that's the case for me this time too! One more week until OTD!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Trying to catch up! Looks like there is a lot going on this week, too! :yipee: 

CJohnson- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: Your official test date is so far away! I am impatient for you :haha: Although, like you said, you'll know when you poas within the next few days! I want to see a picture of your lil embie! And yay for being done with bed rest! 

mmbelle- Yay for being PUPO!! Your embies look beautifful! Your official test date will be here before you know it. All that snow is definitely a good excuse to stay snuggled indoors! We got about 4 inches today and it is beautiful to look at! I wonder what the theory is behind the mac n' cheese but I will DEFINITELY be enjoying some of that when the time comes. Thanks for the tip :winkwink: 

Kaylakin- How are you holding up?? I cannot wait until you test! 

Girl- So sorry the storms are wreaking havoc! :growlmad: I hope your hubby is able to get in soon. Yay for triggering tonight! EC will be here so soon.

tcreasey- Holy follicles! That's awesome news. Have they said anything about OHSS? What did they end up doing with your dose? Sorry to hear about the cyst though, that does sound painful! But I am glad it is at least nothing to worry about. 

Serenyx- Good luck tomorrow!! Keep us updated. I hope the cramps are nothing to worry about. 

Gdanemom- I am glad you are starting to feel better! I can't believe you EC is already here! Good luck tomorrow!!! 

cali- You are a tough chica to do all of this while in school!! Congrats on the graduation too!! I hope everything looks great for you on Tuesday! Thanks for updating the calendar, too. It is really helpful to have that to check in on everyone's progress. 

snozberry- The 12th will be here before you know it! Do you have another appointment soon? Glad to hear you are feeling better with this cycl.

AFM- Nothing new to report. One more day of bcp and then another "baseline" on Tuesday. I am getting really nervous and anxious for this appointment. At least I have all of your BFPs to look forward to and to give me hope that this can work!!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

He made it in today! So thankful!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

GirlArmyPilot said:


> He made it in today! So thankful!!

Oh yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## snozbery26

Yay Girl!! Now its all real for you with you both together 

Hate-- I do have appts before Thursday, one tomorrow and prob Tuesday. Cant wait to see how things are looking in there!


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies :flower:

Just a quick one from me before I go in at 11 for our transfer!

I got a call from the embryologist this morning, they thawed our best frostie, it survived the thaw 100% and has started to re-expand so they won't be thawing any more. So this means we will being doing a SET. Part of me wanted to put two back but I have to trust the clinic know what they are doing.

I am getting rather nervous now ...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

best of luck serenyx! in supposed to be there at 6!, egg retrieval is at 745! 

yay for your dh girl army!


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks :) Best of luck with your EC today Gdane!!

Well I am now officially PUPO with one little embie on board :happydance: I can hardly believe it's real :blush:

It all seemed to be over so quickly! My DH was allowed to take some pictures of the embryo on his phone before transfer so hopefully they come out. It really was an in and out job - I was home again 40 mins after checking in. They didn't require me to lie down after the transfer at all and encouraged me to get up. I have been told to have a restful day today though.

The embryo was almost back to its original state prior to freezing and hadn't lost any quality so we now just have to hope it sticks and continues to develop :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

that's amazing! Congrats on being pupo! I'm laying in bed waiting for the first girl to be done with her egg retrieval then it's game on


----------



## tcreasey88

Good luck everyone!!! I guess I'm not showing any signs of ohss as they didn't call to bring me in early... Second scan Tomo at 10.30 :) will update you all then!! :) xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

12 eggies I believe! Trav and I made a bet with how many eggs. I win!


----------



## Serenyx

That's a good number! Fingers crossed they all fertilise :)


----------



## tcreasey88

yay gdane! tell us how many fertilise!! x


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats on being pupo seren! And nice number gdane!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx - congrats on being PUPO! Now take it easy and enjoy...the wait!! :-/

Gdane - that's a great # of eggs. I hope the fertilization goes well! Are you doing ICSI or conventional fertilization?

tcreasey - Looks like you're making great progress! Keep us up to date!


I had progesterone levels checked today and all was well. Level was 26.2 or somewhere around there. I feel so much better because I was worried about the 1" needle not working for the PIO. Now - the rest of the tortuous wait..agh!

CJ and MM - how ya hanging in?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Blah.... No symptoms, like with my daughter or when I had a chemical.... Nothing... Feeling discouraged I know it's only 3dp5dt but still


----------



## GdaneMom4now

we're doing icsi. little worried as the docs said we needed it but embryologist said we didn't. so I just told her to do it. 

Kayla that's great your progesterone is working. pio is what I'm doing too.

cjohnson, it's too early my dear, best of luck to you :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

In my head I know that gdane, however you know how it is! Worry worry worry lol happy -sad-happy-angry-happy-indifferent that happens abot 20x a day at least lol


----------



## Hatethewait85

Snozberry- How was your appointment today? Hope everything is right on track!

Serenyx- Yay for being PUPO with 1 perfect embie!!! That's cool that your hubby was able to take pictures. When will you start testing? Sending loads of sticky dust your way!

tcreasey- Good luck tomorrow!

Gdane- Great news on your EC! Fx they all fertilize like champs!

kaylakin- Glad to hear your progesterone levels looked good today! That has to be a bit reassuring. Hoping we hear good news from you soon!

CJ- It's still so early! Hang in there. Keepin' my fx for you!


----------



## Kaylakin

CJ - I hear you. No symptoms here except feeling tired but that's from PIO most likely. Sometimes I imagine twinges but I'm also hyper aware. We're on the same timeline because I'm 5dp3dt and you're 3dp5dt. I never hear of anyone having a 3dt especially with an FET, but the 3dt worked for me with my son, so I'm hoping it'll work again!
Right now I'm not feeling super positive about this working , but I go back and forth every hour. I'll see how I feel as the weekend approaches...


----------



## mmbelle87

Kayla and Cj I am with you ladies, I felt so positive yesterday, today not so much. I am starting to feel more normal if anything so yeah the TWW sucks! :) we can't count ourselves out until beta day though! I am testing in the morning, I can't help it!

Gdane: Awesome number!! Keep us updated on fert report! :) 

Serenyx: PUPO! It's exciting and crappy all at the same time! :) are you doing HPT's?

Tcreasey: Good luck hun!!!


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx - congrats on being PUPO! Now take it easy and enjoy...the wait!! :-/
> 
> I had progesterone levels checked today and all was well. Level was 26.2 or somewhere around there. I feel so much better because I was worried about the 1" needle not working for the PIO. Now - the rest of the tortuous wait..agh!

I am dreading the next 10 days! I don't want to symptom spot but I know I won't be able to help myself :dohh:

Great news about your progesterone levels! We don't get it checked over here so it really is just a waiting game ...



Cjohnson13 said:


> Blah.... No symptoms, like with my daughter or when I had a chemical.... Nothing... Feeling discouraged I know it's only 3dp5dt but still

It is still very early :hugs:



GdaneMom4now said:


> we're doing icsi. little worried as the docs said we needed it but embryologist said we didn't. so I just told her to do it.

On our fresh cycle we were scheduled for ICSI due to the poor quality of DH's previous samples, but on the day his sample had improved enough that they decided we could go for conventional IVF instead. Perhaps this is also what happened to you?



Hatethewait85 said:


> Serenyx- Yay for being PUPO with 1 perfect embie!!! That's cool that your hubby was able to take pictures. When will you start testing? Sending loads of sticky dust your way!

I really don't know if I will test early or not - i'm not sure I could stand the disappointment but on the other hand I normally cave in and test early :blush:



mmbelle87 said:


> Serenyx: PUPO! It's exciting and crappy all at the same time! :) are you doing HPT's?

I don't have any tests in the house other than the official one I have to do on my OTD so I will see if I cave in and buy some more before then :blush:

So much for resting during the TWW! I came to do my evening medication and just by chance glanced at my treatment schedule. On it was a drug I didn't have! They never mentioned it at all when I went in for the transfer that morning :dohh: I had to phone the emergency nurse and after several questions she admitted they obviously hadn't read through my notes properly and had forgotten to include the drug into my treatment regime. So at 22:30 last night I had to drive out to the hospital to meet her so she could dispense the Fragmin :dohh: I have to phone in and go back today for the rest of the injections.

I thought I had everything sorted out but it must have gone clear out of my head because I was so nervous about the transfer. She was very insistent I had to start this injection the same day as my transfer hence having to go and meet her at the hospital out of hours.

Really not impressed by their lack of knowledge into the individual patients treatments though. Surely it isn't the patient's job to tell the hospital what medication they should be having?? Mind you when I went in for my transfer the nurse said to me, oh you know what goes on as you have done this before and I had to tell her that no - it was our first time as we never got to transfer last time due to OHSS. Do they not bother to read our notes? :growlmad:

Oh well - must relax!! :haha:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Mm I can't wait to hear the results!!! I take a cheapie everyday because I have so many...but bfn...and I feel nothing so discouraged and scared it didn't work


----------



## dovkav123

hello ladies!
May I join?
I have done my 5th natural cycle IVF on Monday and we retrieved one egg, it fertilised and on Wednesday we'll transfer.
My RE recommended to administer Brevactid 1500 IE 3 times this week. It should aid implantation. It is HCG hormones but higher amount.
Have you taken this hormone before after ET? 

serenyx!, I am so happy to learn that you are PUPO. I know you from LTTTC thread. I hope we'll get good news this month!
My OTD supposed to be on my birthday, but office is closed, we'll do it on the 23rd of December.

Hoping lots of BFP for this magical holiday season!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - can I join you? We've been ttc for a little over 2 yrs. found out earlier this year that DH is sterile :( after TESA - he has Sertoli cell only syndrome. We had the first if 9 donor embryos transferred yesterday (FET) and are so excited!!! It was a 6 day hatching blast - beta in 18th. Excited and nervous and nit sure how to stay sane for 8 more days!!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Welcome Dovkav and Pauls angel!! Both of you have exciting things coming up!! Best of luck to you both! I have never taken that med Dov? And Paul's- your OTD date is just 2 days after mine!! :) 

Serenyx: I am so sorry that you had to deal with that!! How stressful, good thing they could give some to you! 

Cjohnson: I was using cheapies my last round the first two times I tested and nothing, so I decided to by an FRER and it was positive!! So don't give up hope yet!! 

AFM: I tested this morning... :bfp: :happydance: I still can't believe it!!! So freakin excited!! Here is a picture! I know the line is still light, but hoping and praying it gets darker the next few days! 

Ps. I am 5dp6dt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kaylakin

Welcome dokav and Paul's angel !
Dokav I've also never taken that med - does that mean it will skew the hpt results bc it's HCG?

CJ - I know you know it's early so try not to be discouraged.. I know that's tough when you have a bfn staring at you

MM - that's great!!!!! Wow!!! You are 2 days ahead of me technically bc I had a 3dt... That's a definite BFP there. Now I must ask - what have your symptoms been if anything??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

CJohnson: yes, I know exactly how it is...but don't lose hope yet!! it's way too early!

Kaylakin: Too early for you too my dear, keep that chin up!

Serenyx: She said our past samples were good enough not to do icsi, but I told her to do it anyways. I trust three docs over one embryologist...hope that was the right call. I can't believe they did that to you with your medication!! THat is soo messed up and I would be furious! I'm glad you got it all taken care of though.

dovkav: Welcome!! :babydust: to you! :)

Pauls_angel: Sorry to hear about your DH, that's awesome that you're doing embryo adoption though. Best of luck to you!

mmbelle: CONGRATS!!! :happydance: When are we supposed to eat mac n cheese?!?! h&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> serenyx!, I am so happy to learn that you are PUPO. I know you from LTTTC thread. I hope we'll get good news this month!
> My OTD supposed to be on my birthday, but office is closed, we'll do it on the 23rd of December.
> 
> Hoping lots of BFP for this magical holiday season!

Welcome Dovkav - it's great to see a familiar face around here! :hugs: Since moving onto IVF I seem to be visiting the Assisted conception board more now, but do still pop my head into the LTTTC threads from time to time :) How is the natural IVF going?

Fingers crossed both our cycles work :flower:



Pauls_angel said:


> Hi ladies - can I join you? We've been ttc for a little over 2 yrs. found out earlier this year that DH is sterile :( after TESA - he has Sertoli cell only syndrome. We had the first if 9 donor embryos transferred yesterday (FET) and are so excited!!! It was a 6 day hatching blast - beta in 18th. Excited and nervous and nit sure how to stay sane for 8 more days!!!

Welcome! Sorry to hear your husband is sterile but keeping everything crossed the donor embryos work for you :flower:



mmbelle87 said:


> Serenyx: I am so sorry that you had to deal with that!! How stressful, good thing they could give some to you!

Well I was humming and harring about even calling the emergency nurse as I didn't really class it as an emergency - it's a good thing I did though as she was very insistent I needed it last night :dohh: I popped down at lunchtime to collect some more and I now have enough to see me through until my OTD :flower: I actually wish they had given me a couple extra as I don't actually want to test on my OTD :blush:



> AFM: I tested this morning... :bfp: :happydance: I still can't believe it!!! So freakin excited!! Here is a picture! I know the line is still light, but hoping and praying it gets darker the next few days!
> 
> Ps. I am 5dp6dt

Huge congratulations!! Our first BFP :happydance: Here's hoping to many more from this thread :flower:



GdaneMom4now said:


> Serenyx: She said our past samples were good enough not to do icsi, but I told her to do it anyways. I trust three docs over one embryologist...hope that was the right call. I can't believe they did that to you with your medication!! THat is soo messed up and I would be furious! I'm glad you got it all taken care of though.

Ah ok, we were in the other boat - my DH's samples were poor so we were continually told we needed to do ICSI, but after a regime of vitamins and healthy eating etc it improved enough that we could go for conventional IVF instead. I guess the embryologist sees a lot of samples so must know what she is talking about but you need to do whatever you are comfortable with. If you went for conventional IVF and none fertilised then you would be devastated. I must admit that was my main concern when they told us his sample had improved enough that we could do conventional IVF but I trusted them to make the correct decision. ICSI also costs an extra £1400 on top of the IVF amount at my clinic so they don't like to do it when it isn't necessary.

I was definitely a bit upset last night over it - but at least I have it now :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ours was $1,200 extra but we were planning on spending that and I'm so so so glad I told them to do it. Out of the 12 eggs they got, 11 were mature and ALL 11 fertilized!! We're parents of 11 right now!!!!!!!!! :happydance: We're scheduled for day 5 transfer on Saturday, Dec 14th!! :yipee:


----------



## Serenyx

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ours was $1,200 extra but we were planning on spending that and I'm so so so glad I told them to do it. Out of the 12 eggs they got, 11 were mature and ALL 11 fertilized!! We're parents of 11 right now!!!!!!!!! :happydance: We're scheduled for day 5 transfer on Saturday, Dec 14th!! :yipee:

That is great news! Do you know how many you will be transferring yet?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

2 as far as I know :D


----------



## cali_kt

Kayla- I also had tugging and twinges and light cramping last time. It's all so confusing!! I hope yours mean someone is snugging in!! :thumbup: Glad your levels look good!!! And don't let the 3dt get to you!! Plenty of 3dt of beautiful children...as you know!! ;)

Hate- Good luck on your scan today!! KUP!

Girl- So glad DH made it in!

Serenyx- :dance: Sounds like you have a great embie and the transfer went well!! Congrats on being PUPO! :wohoo: Glad to hear your clinic is like mine. Mine does not require us to lay down and only requires 48 hours of taking it easy (not bed rest). And wow.. you got to be kidding me about the meds!!!!! I would be irritated. It is definitely their job to make sure everything is done correctly. I'm so glad you noticed and are on top of it!! Phew!

Gdane- Congrats on 12 eggs!!! :dance: I did ICSI as well and so happy I did!! I was told we needed it due to DH's SA results. How are you feeling? Woohoo for 11! Glad you ICSI'd!

TCreasey- Good luck at your scan today! Sounds like a lot of us are doing scans today!

CJ- I've seen lots with no symptoms get a BFP!!! Try to keep your head up!

Dov- Welcome!! :hi: Best of wishes on your upcoming transfer! I have never taken that med before. Is your bday on Christmas?

Pauls- Welcome!! :hi: Congrats on being PUPO! :dance: How many embies transferred? I've always had donor embies as our back-up plan. How was the process?

Mm- :wohoo: :dance: OH MY!!!!!! Awwwww. I am SO excited to see this! Look at that beautiful pink line! Our first BFP!!!!!! You must be going crazy!!! How'd DH react?????

AFM- I'm heading to my progress scan!! Better get my butt in gear before I'm late!


----------



## cali_kt

UPDATED! :thumbup:

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
Kaylakin- Transfer- 12/4- PUPO x 2 :baby::baby: OTD- 12/16
MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5- :bfp:(12/10-HPT):baby::baby::wohoo: OTD-12/16
CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6- :bfp: (12/11-HPT):baby::wohoo: OTD- 12/20


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
Serenyx- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD- Dec 20
Pauls_angel- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-Dec 18
MeowMeowMeow- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-Dec 19
Dovkav123- Transfer- 12/11, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-12/23
TCreasey- Egg Collection/Retrieval-12/12
GdaneMom4now- Transfer- 12/14- PUPO x 2:baby::baby: OTD-

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
GirlArmyPilot- Egg Collection/Retrieval- 12/10 (8 fert) *Transfer-12/15*
Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16
Snozbery26-Egg Collection/retrieval (31 eggs)- 12/15 *Transfer- 12/20*


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******
HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/26 or 27th


_*Updated 12/15*_


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I had 14 eggs retrieved this morning!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

congrats girl army! 

thanks for the update cali!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Congrats MM!!!!!!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Well second scan today showed 36 follies, 22 were more than 11mm apparently, so I trigger tonight, e/c is Thursday morning.

I got my gp to sign me off for 2 weeks from tomo, as starting to feel tired and painful, just don't want the hassle of work till after it's all over! x


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay!! 3rd bfp mm! how exciting! xx


----------



## tcreasey88

GirlArmyPilot said:


> I had 14 eggs retrieved this morning!!!

Yay armygirl! great numbers!! let us know how many fertilise! :thumbup:xx


----------



## cali_kt

Girl- Woohoo :dance: 14 eggs is great!
TCreasey- Yay for triggering and I'm glad that you got off time from work!

AFM- I had my scan. I was 9.5 on my lining and RE was happy with that! The crappy part is that no one worked on my insurance auth and they tried to collected money, but I said I have insurance, but they don't have the auth. So now they are working on it. Making me nervous.:nope:If it wasn't covered I would have waited till start of year and used flex spending.:growlmad: So now I have to wait and see what is going on with the insurance auth. Hate adding more stress to my plate!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :) we've just had the one embryo transferred this time - it is our clinics policy (I'm in Sydney Australia) if you are under 35 to just do one at a time for the first 3 rounds. Using a donor has been great for us - we could have used a sperm donor with my eggs but decided in the end we'd like it to be equally ours genetically (or not ours genetically - never quite sure how to phrase that!) and didn't see the point in making more embryos when there were so many already made and just frozen. Our donors felt their family was complete and were thankful for this option as it have their embies a chance at life. So one in and 8 in the freezer - can't believe I'm PUPO - finally!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Cali that sounds stressful with your endurance!? I only understand the Australian Health system - it seems quite different where you are. Yay for 9.5 though - that's great! So long as you are over 8 they will trigger.


----------



## Cjohnson13

We'll ladies I have a feeling I'm out, I had a squinter bfp by last time so I'm gonna step away from the forum a while as I really can't handle the disappointment, I wish you ladies the best!!! I hope you all get bfps! Thank you for everything


----------



## mmbelle87

Kayla: I really don't feel like I have a ton of symptoms. I have excruciating headaches and I know that's from the progesterone. I felt those twinges a few days ago, and I feel tired (but my nurse said that's from PIO) so honestly it's hard to tell if there are any real pregnancy symptoms! How are you feeling? Are you still waiting until your OTD to test? :)

Gdane: eat mac'n cheese when you get home from the transfer. Honestly no idea why it would help but hey, it's worked for me twice! And yay for the 14th!! It'll be here so soon!

Cali: thanks for the chart!! And I'm sorry about your insurance , it would be so nice if we didn't have to worry about the financial part. I am sure it'll all get worked out! My DH was dead asleep so I just laid by him and said "I'm pregnant!" And he said "I knew it!" And just started giggling ha ha it was funny. But we are both still really cautious because of what happened last time. So we're excited, but cautious! :)

Tcreasey: that's an awesome number!! Best of luck for retrieval! :) 

Girl: 14 is also a great number!! Let us know the fert report! 

Cjohnson: if you see this just know you're in my prayers! Just remember you're 2 days behind me and I only had a light line... Try an FRER. We'll miss you! :hugs:

Paul's: are you going to do HPT's? :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

serenyx- I hear you on the potential for disappointment with testing early. Although I am mostly afraid of my hubby's disappointment! That is so crazy on your meds, though! I am so glad they got you the right stuff even if it was late at night. Do you have a history of clots that you needed the fragmin? I always feel silly second guessing them or asking lots of questions but I work in health care and I know that mistakes happen (more often than we'd like!!). And I agree on their lack of knowledge on the individual patient. I went in for my "baseline" today and the nurse who was drawing my blood was like "oh, so you have your period now" and I was like no, actually YOU put me on bc last week, remember?!? It takes 2 seconds to look at my chart before you talk to me. :grr: (sorry I hijacked this comment to vent!)

dovkav- :hi: Good luck with your transfer tomorrow! I've never taken that med before. 

Puals- :hi: Congrats on being PUPO!! I hope the wait flies by for you! Will you do hpt's before your OTD?

mmbelle- YAY! Congrats! That is such great news. So excited to hear of another BFP. That line is quite good, too! I always have such a hard time seeing other peoples this early. :dance: 

Gdane- 11 fertilized is great!! :happydance: Keep us updated on their progress. Grow, embies, grow! Btw, I did ICSI too even though hub's samples have all been ok. 

cali- Thanks for updating the chart again! And yay for a good looking lining today! That is a bummer about insurance stuff though. I hate that. I hope they get it straightened out soon for you. 

Girl- 14 eggs is fabulous!! Fx they are all fertilized come tomorrow!

tcreasey- Sounds like you have some good looking follicles. Good luck with the trigger tonight. Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow, too! That's so great you were able to get off work. Minimize as much stress as you can!

CJ- :hugs: Sending good vibes your way. Take care of yourself!

AFM- Baseline round 2 went great today! E2 and progesterone levels are low and lining was thin. I get to start estrace and aspirin tomorrow!! I am so excited to be making some small amount of progress. I have a lining check on 12/20 and transfer will be 12/26 or 12/27. So no Christmas transfer (but that is good because I didn't want to have to cancel my family's visit because of my bed rest!)


----------



## cali_kt

MM- I already bought my mac and cheese and it is waiting for me in the pantry!! 

Pauls- I think it is amazing that families donate their embies to fellow infertile couples! So nice to have so many frozen too!

CJ- I'm sorry, I understand why sometimes it is important to step away because it can be hard. Just remember that there are so many late implanters!! And you better come back the second you get a BFP and let us know!! We will be thinking of you. :hugs:

MM- Wouldn't it be nice if we could just focus on our bodies and the finances were out of it! I love how you told him.. I can totally picture it. Cautiously excited!!! Are you testing everyday? I bet you got 2 in there because that is a quick BFP!!

Hate- Glad to hear everyone's clinic isn't on top of it because it worries me sometimes. I second guess my protocol. I am not on baby aspirin and I know some are on it...but they said it is not necessary. :shrug: I work in healthcare too!! I work in L & D, so I get to see everyone else have a baby. :cry: Glad your appt went well! I think it is good to have the transfer after Christmas and that way you can enjoy your Christmas! Are you having everyone over to your place?

Dov- Good luck tomorrow!!! KUP!!!! :dance:


----------



## Kaylakin

tcreasey88 said:


> Well second scan today showed 36 follies, 22 were more than 11mm apparently, so I trigger tonight, e/c is Thursday morning.
> 
> I got my gp to sign me off for 2 weeks from tomo, as starting to feel tired and painful, just don't want the hassle of work till after it's all over! x

Sounds like a great # of follicles! Hope you get a good number of eggs retrieved Thursday...it all goes so quickly now - (until the 2WW of course)
And that's great you're off work - I was working the first time I did the fresh IVF and it was almost too much to handle!



cali_kt said:


> AFM- I had my scan. I was 9.5 on my lining and RE was happy with that! The crappy part is that no one worked on my insurance auth and they tried to collected money, but I said I have insurance, but they don't have the auth. So now they are working on it. Making me nervous.:nope:If it wasn't covered I would have waited till start of year and used flex spending.:growlmad: So now I have to wait and see what is going on with the insurance auth. Hate adding more stress to my plate!

Cali - that is nuts about the insurance. It's frustrating because you would have done something different due possibly. I had that happen to me, but the office notified me of it and called me to tell me that my insurance had changed and I only had one more IVF covered, which includes a fresh or a FET. I was happy they told me and would have been pissed if I'd spent $ on FET rather than a later fresh IVF. Anyway - hope it's all sorted out and you get the auth. and it's not a problem after all.. 
You must be strong to work in L&D - that must be so hard. I can't imagine having to see babies born every day while going through this. Well - it'll make it that much sweeter when it's your turn. 



Pauls_angel said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :) we've just had the one embryo transferred this time - it is our clinics policy (I'm in Sydney Australia) if you are under 35 to just do one at a time for the first 3 rounds. Using a donor has been great for us - we could have used a sperm donor with my eggs but decided in the end we'd like it to be equally ours genetically (or not ours genetically - never quite sure how to phrase that!) and didn't see the point in making more embryos when there were so many already made and just frozen. Our donors felt their family was complete and were thankful for this option as it have their embies a chance at life. So one in and 8 in the freezer - can't believe I'm PUPO - finally!!

Paul's Angel - that's really sweet that you decided to use donor embryos for that reason. It must have been a tough decision and situation to deal with - but that's great that people have donated embryos for others ...



Cjohnson13 said:


> We'll ladies I have a feeling I'm out, I had a squinter bfp by last time so I'm gonna step away from the forum a while as I really can't handle the disappointment, I wish you ladies the best!!! I hope you all get bfps! Thank you for everything

CJ - I completely understand. I have not been testing because I just don't feel one way or the other and I really can't deal with a BFN. I still believe you're early - every pg is different and you may not have a bfp yet this cycle - but I understand needing to step away. You have to do what's best for yourself right now. Take care of yourself and good luck with the rest of the wait!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Cali- 
That must be so hard to work in L&D!! I have to walk by "women's health" department on my way to my office each morning and some days are just brutal. 

I have had a hard time finding a lot of literature on drug protocols for IVF - especially FETs! I try to research this stuff but feel like there are too many ways to do this and nothings been demonstrated as superior. :shrug: In the end I figure they do this day in and day out and if it seems legit I trust them. 

It is sad that the clinics aren't always on top of their game and it is good to hear I'm not alone. It is definitely frustrating but they are only human and perfection is an impossible feat!

I am having everyone over to my house for Christmas. First time I've ever been responsible for a holiday meal!!! I am nervous! I think we are going to do a brunch? Still trying to decide...


----------



## Kaylakin

mmbelle87 said:


> Kayla: I really don't feel like I have a ton of symptoms. I have excruciating headaches and I know that's from the progesterone. I felt those twinges a few days ago, and I feel tired (but my nurse said that's from PIO) so honestly it's hard to tell if there are any real pregnancy symptoms! How are you feeling? Are you still waiting until your OTD to test? :)

Good to know you didn't feel many obvious signs. I feel about 50/50 now. It could have worked, it could not have worked. I have no clue. I'm still not testing - no way!!! I can't handle it right now, haha. I think the only thing I may do is test after I get my beta and before they call me just to be prepared. But..I'm not even sure about that. Honestly, I thought it'd be easier this time, but I will be crushed if it doesn't work. I'm trying to psyche myself up mentally and I am determined to not let it ruin Xmas if it doesn't work. On the other hand, I keep thinking, "Why wouldn't it work?" and trying to think positively. Wish I could wake up Monday morning, ugh. 

When you tested did you have a feeling one way or the other?


----------



## snozbery26

Wow MMBelle!! I am so happy for you and wishing you the happiest and healthiest 9 months!! You are our BFP pioneer ;-) 
So excited to see who's next! My ER is pushed back a bit to develop my follies a bit more, prob Friday now instead. I hate to prolong but they feel that this cycle is going great and my lining is beautiful. High hopes this time around!!

My phone is acting up and i cant see all the posts so a very big WELCOME to our new ladies and a very big STICKY GOOD LUCK to everyone ER'ing or ET'ing!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Kayla: yeah I totally understand your reasoning for not testing! Everyone has to do what they feel comfortable with! For me, I'd rather have a good idea going into the beta test :) but yeah I kinda just had a feeling I was, even though I had doubtful moments (and am still nervous) but overall felt good about it :)

Cali: yay for mac'n cheese! Ha ha I have 3 more tests so I'm going to use them the next 3 mornings and hopefully watch the line get darker!! :)

Thanks Snoz!! My ER date was pushed back 2 days during my first round too to give the follies a little more time, it's usually a good thing! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Serenyx

Hatethewait85 said:


> serenyx- I hear you on the potential for disappointment with testing early. Although I am mostly afraid of my hubby's disappointment! That is so crazy on your meds, though! I am so glad they got you the right stuff even if it was late at night. Do you have a history of clots that you needed the fragmin? I always feel silly second guessing them or asking lots of questions but I work in health care and I know that mistakes happen (more often than we'd like!!). And I agree on their lack of knowledge on the individual patient. I went in for my "baseline" today and the nurse who was drawing my blood was like "oh, so you have your period now" and I was like no, actually YOU put me on bc last week, remember?!? It takes 2 seconds to look at my chart before you talk to me. :grr: (sorry I hijacked this comment to vent!)

Yes I do have a history of placental clotting so my consultant doesn't want to take any risks this time. They started me on aspirin a couple of weeks before ET and now I have to include fragmin from transfer until OTD. 

I know - it doesn't take a minute to read through our notes - I seem to see a different nurse each time and hardy any of them actually seem familiar with my treatment plan :dohh:



> AFM- Baseline round 2 went great today! E2 and progesterone levels are low and lining was thin. I get to start estrace and aspirin tomorrow!! I am so excited to be making some small amount of progress. I have a lining check on 12/20 and transfer will be 12/26 or 12/27. So no Christmas transfer (but that is good because I didn't want to have to cancel my family's visit because of my bed rest!)

Do you also have a history of clotting since you are on aspirin? The 27th is a good day for ET! Just enough time to get the festivities out of the way but also be able to enjoy them :)



cali_kt said:


> Glad to hear everyone's clinic isn't on top of it because it worries me sometimes. I second guess my protocol. I am not on baby aspirin and I know some are on it...but they said it is not necessary. :shrug: I work in healthcare too!! I work in L & D, so I get to see everyone else have a baby. :cry:

You only normally need the aspirin if you have clotting issues :) I feel for you working in L&D, you are a stronger person than I am - I wouldn't be able to do that :(

Good luck today Dovkav! Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Of the 14 eggs retrieved, 12 were mature and 8 fertilized. 5 day transfer will be on Sunday. I hope most of them make it!


----------



## cali_kt

Hate- So true about them doing this day and day out. I was waiting for my ultrasound yesterday and thinking how many women this works for just in my clinic..so I need to trust and let go a little!! 
Christmas brunch sounds nice and there are so many great ideas. Food network has a magazine specifically for Christmas you could check out. I'm picturing crepes, fruit, crossiants...so much more! Making me hungry thinking of xmas brunch!

Kayla- You are one strong lady!!! I can't NOT resist the urge to POAS!

Snoz- Glad you are staying positive!! 2 more days for better follies!

Girl- How many will you be transferring? 8 is good!!! :dance:

AFM- Last lupron injection today and I'm starting PIO!


----------



## Cjohnson13

So ladies after a horrid 24hrs of being away and a couple meltdowns...I had a bfn this morning...still no signs at all...however obsessed as I am I poas again this afternoon and I it the faintest of faint positive on a frer! 5dp5dt a bfp! So relieved for now! Last ended in a chemical so still cautious but still a bfp!


----------



## dovkav123

CJ,:happydance:
Girl army, good luck on Sunday transfer. Grow embies, grow!
Talking about aspirin, anyone above 35 y/o should take it after ET. Also if you are diagnosed APS or thrombophilia, you shoud get on heparin and aspirin.

AFM
I had a very stress free ET. 100% sure RE did it right, I saw a bubble and a catheter on U/S. She tried two catheters w/o embryo. The second catheter she liked better.
Our embryo is 4 cell B grade, didn't get a photo, we should of asked earlier.
The blood test is on the 23rd of December.
We're:cloud9:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

We are gunna transfer 2!! I hope we have a few to freeze &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

CJ that is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## snozbery26

CJ!!! Woooohoooo!!! See our poas ocd can be a really good thing! Im sending you happy, healthy, and sticky positivity


----------



## Cjohnson13

Ty girls, I pray this baby keeps going and pray for your bfps!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Cali- yay for starting PIO! Almost to your transfer date!

CJ - great news!!! Glad to hear you have no symptoms and that it's different from with your daughter but it's still a BFP!


----------



## Kaylakin

Dovkav - congrats on being PUPO and for a smooth transfer!

Girl - 2 sounds good..hope you have a few to freeze!


----------



## mmbelle87

Cj- YAY! I told ya the cheapies make it worse... Ha ha but I'm so glad you tried an FRER. Are you testing again tomorrow? And I could have twins so it's hard to compare! :hugs:

Cali- yay for being done with Lupron!! But sorry you're starting PIO. I can't remember, have you done them before? 

Girl- yay for 8! That's awesome, I'm sure you'll have some to freeze :) 

Kayla-how are you feeling? :) 

AFM: I tested again this morning and it was definitely a darker line!! :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Serenyx- That is so good that your consultant is on top of things! That must make you feel good knowing that. My clinic only has 3 nurses (or at least that I've ever seen) but they can't seem to remember much about me. Oh well, my doc always seems to know what's going on so I suppose that's all that matters. I've never had a clot but I've seen a lot of FET protocols that include aspirin as a standard component. Like I said to Cali I can't find a lot of literature to support certain protocols but I figure 81mg of aspirin a day really shouldn't harm me so if it ups my chances, why not take it? :shrug: That must be scary to have a history of placental clotting. It is good they have meds that can help prevent it!!! :thumbup:

Girl- 8 is a great number! Sunday will be here before you know it. Fx everything looks good. Grow, embies, grow!! 2 is a great number to transfer. 

Cali- Yay for PIO and last lupron!!! ET is coming up fast for you. It's so hard to let go though isn't it?! I have such a hard time. I try to tell myself that it'll all be ok, but it is hard. Ooh yes! There are so many good ideas for the Christmas brunch. I will have to check out that magazine you mentioned. Most of my favorite breakfast foods are sweet indulgences (like baked french test and muffins, etc) but my mom has diabetes so I have to have some not so sweet options. They are not as fun to make!

CJ- Fx for you! I sure hope this is a sticky lil bean settling in for the long haul!

dovkav- Yay for PUPO!! So good to hear you had a smooth transfer. The 23rd will be here before you know it. 

mmbelle- :happydance: yay for the darker line! That's great news. Sounds like you will get strong beta numbers on Monday!

AFM- Nothing new. Just going to complain for one second- The worst part of starting bcp on day 2 of your cycle and only taking them for 1 week is that you get the joy of having 2 visits from :witch: 1 week apart :growlmad: Oh well! Hopefully #2 will be a short one!


----------



## cali_kt

CJ- Wooohooo!!!! :wohoo: That is great!! I am so happy for you! I knew it was too early!!! You have any pics to share with us?!

Dov- Glad your ET went well! :dance: Are you bed resting or back to business as usual?

Girl- Hope you get some extra in the freezers too!!! It is nice to have a back up!

MM- Yes, this is my third go around w/PIO. Today went well though. I actually went in and had them do sharpies on my back side to help DH with the correct area. I am so happy that your line is getting darker!!! :dance: What a great christmas gift!

Hate- I hate the 2 periods so close together!!! :nope: And you are right, it is so hard to just completely relax. Part of me gets all excited, and then I tell myself not to get too excited!


----------



## cali_kt

TCreasey- Good Luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I have pics but no idea how to get them on here lol, it's a tad darker this am! Still faint but darker!


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay cj!! 

Well they got 16 eggies out of me! They will call Tomo to say how many fertilised, I'm so nervous as this is the biggest hurdle due to zero motility! Doubt I'll sleep tonight :( but 16 gives us a fightin chance! Feel shattered now, literally slept all day! Xx


----------



## cali_kt

CJ- Glad your line is getting darker!!

TCreasey- Yay for 16 eggs!! :dance: That is a great number. How are you feeling?


----------



## tcreasey88

Feel shattered! Slept all day, and not that hungry, stomach is really bloated but they don't think i'm susceptible for ohss for some reason? I'm sure they know what they're doing.

So nervous for tomorrow, just want it to be here already! :( x


----------



## Cjohnson13

16 is fantastic!!


----------



## Kaylakin

16 is great!!


----------



## Kaylakin

16 is great!!

CJ - do you feel pg??


----------



## Cjohnson13

I don't... No sore boobs no nightmares nothing...... Makes me sorry lol I had a chemical last time so I'm a bunch of nerves


----------



## Kaylakin

No twinges, pulling, cramps??


----------



## Hatethewait85

cali- I definitely agree. I started doing acupuncture with my fresh IVF and have found that helps me relax a bit (although right now my acupuncturist is in Japan!) Have you done anything like that? Had to go buy more tampons today but I bought the biggest box possible hoping that AF won't find me after the transfer since I'm actually prepared for her :haha:

CJ- That's so great the line is getting darker!! :happydance: 

tcreasey- 16 eggs is fab!! :yipee: Keep us updated on the fert report. Take it easy as you recover but that is good they aren't too worried about OHSS. :thumbup:


----------



## dovkav123

tcreasey happy number 16! Grow embies, grow!

CJ photos, photos, please we want to see those fantastic lines!

I am 2dpo2dt I am not on the bed rest. Doing everything what feels right. We Even BD this cycle, hopefully spermies will help the embie mature. 
The day of ET I felt tiny uterine contraction
A day later a lit more activity around uterus.
These uterine contractions I had with failed IVF. Feeling pesimistic today.
Yesterday I did an HCG shot Brevactid and will do 2 more this week. It should help implantation. Dr. google said that HCG after ET helps with immunity response.

Enjoy Friday 13th, the lucky one!


----------



## snozbery26

At my RE again... dates pushed back again while we wait for my little follies to mature a bit more. Now anticipated ER is Sunday, the day of our family Thanksgivmas at our house! My timing has always been crummy lol. But its ok, i know that the extra time and slow going cycle is giving me the best chance of success!! 

Hope everyone is well and that we are ALL on our way to more BFPs aound here


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry I haven't been around much. Been too busy eating!! LOL these hormones are making me want to eat EVERYTHING. I tested this morning to see if HCG was out of my system and it is not. I will be PUPO with two embabies tomorrow!


----------



## snozbery26

GDane thats so exciting!! Best of luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

dovkav- Try to worry about the little twinges. Hopefully they are a sign of your embryo trying to snuggle in for the long haul. Fx for you. 

snoz- Bummer the EC will co-inside with your family Thanksgiving! But you are right, it is no good to rush those follies. Good luck on Sunday!

Gdane- Good luck tomorrow!! As for eating- I was the same way! I had Taco Bell 3 days straight because I had massive cravings for it (I never eat Taco Bell, btw). Sending extra sticky dust your way for this weekend!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I've been pupo with twins for almost 5 hours now and am loving it!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Congrats!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey ladies! Congrats on everyone being pupo and ec and et! Iv missed so much...I will try to go back when I'm not on my phone and reply to everyone!! I'm so glad everyone seems to being doing well here!! 

Afm....little cramping (could be gas lol)and sensitivity to smell but other then that nothing!! Line is def dark now!!! I'm pretty sure darker then when I had my chemical so still cautiously hopeful! Beta on Friday! 14dp5dt....to long!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Wonder if this will work
<a href="https://tinypic.com?ref=33v2snq" target="_blank"><img src="https://i41.tinypic.com/33v2snq.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Cjohnson13

https://i41.tinypic.com/33v2snq.jpg


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm all out of frers now! Only I left lol and they are not as dark boo lol


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Gdane- did you have any to freeze?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Congrats CJ


----------



## meowmeowmeow

So sorry for being tardy for the party, but do you guys have room for one more person? :wave: 

Hi everyone! I'm on my first IVF (fresh) cycle, and had a 5dt on 12/9/13 with 1 AA embryo. I'm supposed to have my beta on 12/19/13 but I have already taken 2 tests and they were neg. Sooo bummed out even though I know it's too early to take it. I'm trying not to obsess during this 2WW but i just can't help myself!

Symptom-wise, I've had some random pinches below my bellybutton, and on the sides, however the latter might be related to my mild OHSS. My breasts have been fuller but I am taking Crinone. I have noticed that faint blue veins are starting to show. Either that or my mind is playing tricks on me!!!

*Just wanted to say, CONGRATULATIONS to the ladies who have gotten their BFP's! :happydance: Hooray! Hopefully the rest of us will be just as lucky!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Of course we have room for you meow meow( I feel like I'm talking to my kitties lol) I had a meltdown 4dp5dt thinking the same when at 5dp5dt at night I got the smallest hint of a bfp... So ur still super early!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Progression on wondfo from 5dp5dt-9dp5d
https://i40.tinypic.com/200xjzr.jpg


----------



## snozbery26

Just got home from ER....31 eggs! Good god, my ovaries think they are 20 years old! So much better recovery than last cycle. Now I'm just gonna rest before I start cooking in an hour or so for our family Thanksgivmas :). Have a great day eberyone, keep those BFPs coming!

And WELCOME MeowMeow, congrats on being PUPO! Its still early, no worries yet. Its easy to SAY no worries, a different thing entirely to DO it lol.


----------



## cali_kt

Snoz- Wooohoo! :dance: Congrats on the 31 eggies!! I admire you for doing an ER and then cooking for family..super woman! Hope you continue to feel good and kup on your fert report!

Gdane- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: How are you feeling?!

CJ- I LOVE those progression shots. Absolutely beautiful!!! :thumbup:

Meow- Hi and welcome to the group!!! :hi: Congrats on being PUPO! Don't let those tests get to you...you know it is still early!!! 

Girl- Good luck today!!! :thumbup: Let us know how it goes!!!

Kayla- Good luck tomorrow on your Beta and update us!!!! Crossing everything for you!

TCreasey- Thinking about you. How'd your fert report turn out? Is transfer still on for 12/17?

MMBelle- Good luck tomorrow at your Beta! Crossing my fingers for a nice high number!!

AFM- I can't believe it, but my transfer is tomorrow! I can't believe that it is already that time!! I am feeling positive and really excited! Still hating that PIO, but I will do anything to have our baby...or babies!!!


----------



## cali_kt

UPDATED! :thumbup:

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
Kaylakin- On to next cycle :hugs:
MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5- :bfp:(12/10-HPT):baby::baby::wohoo: OTD-12/16, repeat 12/18
CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6- :bfp: (12/11-HPT):baby::wohoo: OTD- 12/18


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
Serenyx- Transfer- 12/9, :bfp: (12/16-HPT) :baby::wohoo:OTD- Dec 20
Pauls_angel- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-Dec 18
MeowMeowMeow- Transfer- 12/9 :bfp: (12/16-HPT) :baby::wohoo: OTD-Dec 19
Dovkav123- Transfer- 12/11, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-12/23
GdaneMom4now- Transfer- 12/14- PUPO x 2:baby::baby: OTD-

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
GirlArmyPilot- Transfer-12/15 PUPO x 2,:baby::baby: OTD-
Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16, PUPO x 3 :baby::baby::baby: OTD-12/27
TCreasey- Transfer 12/17 PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD-
Snozbery26-Egg Collection/retrieval (31 eggs)- 12/15 Transfer- 12/20


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******
HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/26 or 27th


_*Updated 12/17*_


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Well...two embryos transferred this morning. I'm now PUPO! My hubby is making me macaroni and cheese! Haha


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

So what did all your docs tell you to do after the transfer? Mine said to loung around on the couch all day. Just want to see what others said


----------



## Cjohnson13

Omg 31 eggs??? That's awesome can't wait to hear reports tomorrow!!


And dr told me the same thing girl, 24 hr bed rest but I did around 48 with doing little things the 3rd day


----------



## GdaneMom4now

now I'm scaring myself, doc said light activity but mostly normal... just to take it easy. I walked a while yesterday and then took a nap. lounging today. :(


----------



## tcreasey88

omg! so many bfp and pupo!! so excited for tests next week! xx


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Gdane- I'm sure you are fine!! It depends on what your doc wants. Some say rest some say resume normal activities.


----------



## cali_kt

Girl- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: And I love that you are doing the mac and cheese too!!!! Mine says to relax and don't do anything to raise your blood pressure, heart rate or temp. This time I will be with my feet up for 48 hours... my own orders! ;)

Gdane- My doc doesn't recommend strict bedrest. Some do and some don't!! Sounds like you are doing it right. Just use being PUPO as an excuse to be waited on!! :thumbup:

Tcreasey- How are you doing? How was the fert report?


----------



## tcreasey88

of 14 mature only 4 fertilised properly, that was Friday and haven't heard anything since, fid out tomorrow the time etc to go in on Tuesday, nervous! xx


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Cali - good luck tomorrow!!!! You will be PUPO too! My husband has been awesome. Laundry and dishes and being super sweet! Loving it!!

Tecreasy - I'm sure that everything will work out!! I will be praying for you &#55357;&#56839;!!

I'm excited for everyone!!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Semi funny story....... Talking to my husband tonight ....doing my pio shot like normal..... I'm done and pull the needle out and turn around to put it in the sharps box when I feel something warm running down my leg..... Blood pouring out and puddles on the floor and spiriting and he laughs and is like I think you hit a vein.... Finally he gets me cleaned up and my bedroom looks like a murder scene ( good thing I have tile floors!) lol so that's my adventure for tonight


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hey All! Just getting properly caught up. Spent the weekend visiting the fam and celebrating my lil sister's graduation from Nursing School!

Gdane- Congrats on being PUPO with 2 lil ones! When is your OTD? Sending sticky dust your way!

CJ- The progression in your line pics look excellent! :happydance: Good luck with beta testing this week. That is so exciting! Stick lil bean!!! Definitely sounds like a good thing you have that tile floor! Who knew a lil IM injection could cause such a mess!!

meowmeow- Hi! Congrats on being PUPO! It is definitely still early, but I hope that second line shows up soon. Fx for you!

snoz- Wow!! 31 eggs!! You are one egg making machine!!! Sounds like all that extra time baking was worth it :haha: Looking forward to hearing your fert report tomorrow! How did you Thanksgivmas go? Kudos to you for doing all of that on EC day! 

cali- I can't believe your ET is already here. Wish I was joining you! Good luck tomorrow! Sending good vibes your way!!! What's your plan after ET?

mmbelle- Your OTD is almost here!! Can't wait to hear how your numbers turn out!

Kaylakin- Good luck tomorrow! Fx extra tight!

Girl- YAY for being PUPO!! Hopefully your lil embies are getting ready to snugglin for the next 9 months! Sounds like your hubby is taking good care of you, too!

tcreasey- Fx you get great news tomorrow!! ET is almost here for you!

AFM- AF#2 for the month is officially gone. Only 5 more sleeps until I find out how my lining is looking. I can't wait to join you all in the PUPO camp... followed (hopefully) by BFP!!! This mac 'n cheese thing seems to be the key! :winkwink:


----------



## cali_kt

Tcreasey- Crossing my fingers they are growing nicely. When will your transfer be?

Girl- Glad DH is taking care of you! I already warned mine that I need to be spoiled!!:haha: 

CJ- Where do you get your PIO injected? DH does mine in the bum. Poor thing. Sometimes it happens though!!

Hate- The time really has flown! Thank God! My plan tomorrow...feet up, watch movies and let DH wait on me! My clinic says that complete bed rest isn't necessary, but I'm still going to do it for a couple days. On the couch or bed...taking it easy! Little over 12 hours to go!!!!:happydance: And I got my mac and cheese ready to go!!!!!!


----------



## Serenyx

Ok it's been a bit of a rollercoaster weekend here ...

I started bleeding yesterday lunchtime, I was devastated and so sure it hadn't worked - my OTD wasn't supposed to be for another 5 days! :cry: ... I found one HPT left over from when we were trying naturally so I took it early evening. I saw a faint positive (although I did half wonder if I was imagining it until my DH could see it too) so ended up being really confused. I had no more bleeding last night until I got up this morning and it was heavier, but still only when I wipe. I phoned the hospital and they said to rest up, take it easy and make sure I drink lots of fluid as it could still go either way. I also have to continue taking my medication as planned. I had no more HPT's in the house (as I was determined not to test until my OTD using the official test they gave me) so I popped out to the shops quickly and bought a few. Using my 3rd MU I took a Clearblue Digi and it came back as saying Pregnant 1-2 :flower:

Has anyone else had bleeding and it gone on to stick? I am really scared now :cry:

Need lots of positive thoughts please ladies - I so want this little one to stick :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

meowmeowmeow said:


> Hi everyone! I'm on my first IVF (fresh) cycle, and had a 5dt on 12/9/13 with 1 AA embryo. I'm supposed to have my beta on 12/19/13 but I have already taken 2 tests and they were neg. Sooo bummed out even though I know it's too early to take it. I'm trying not to obsess during this 2WW but i just can't help myself!
> 
> Symptom-wise, I've had some random pinches below my bellybutton, and on the sides, however the latter might be related to my mild OHSS. My breasts have been fuller but I am taking Crinone. I have noticed that faint blue veins are starting to show. Either that or my mind is playing tricks on me!!!

Welcome meow, good to have you join us. You transferred the same day as I did :flower: I also had the random pinching that you mentioned so just hold in there! You must have tested super early so don't get despondent yet :hugs:



snozbery26 said:


> Just got home from ER....31 eggs! Good god, my ovaries think they are 20 years old! So much better recovery than last cycle. Now I'm just gonna rest before I start cooking in an hour or so for our family Thanksgivmas :).

31!! Wow, are you at risk of OHSS or did they not say? I hope you get great fertilisation report :flower: Hats off to you for cooking a big family dinner the day of EC :o 



GirlArmyPilot said:


> Well...two embryos transferred this morning. I'm now PUPO! My hubby is making me macaroni and cheese! Haha

Congratulations!! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:



GdaneMom4now said:


> now I'm scaring myself, doc said light activity but mostly normal... just to take it easy. I walked a while yesterday and then took a nap. lounging today. :(

Gdane, don't worry - different doctors have different protocols. Mine said similar to yours.



tcreasey88 said:


> of 14 mature only 4 fertilised properly, that was Friday and haven't heard anything since, fid out tomorrow the time etc to go in on Tuesday, nervous! xx

I hope you get some good news today :hugs:



Hatethewait85 said:


> AFM- AF#2 for the month is officially gone. Only 5 more sleeps until I find out how my lining is looking. I can't wait to join you all in the PUPO camp... followed (hopefully) by BFP!!! This mac 'n cheese thing seems to be the key! :winkwink:

Glad to hear AF has finally gone and wishing you all the best at your lining check :thumbup:



cali_kt said:


> My plan tomorrow...feet up, watch movies and let DH wait on me! My clinic says that complete bed rest isn't necessary, but I'm still going to do it for a couple days. On the couch or bed...taking it easy! Little over 12 hours to go!!!!:happydance: And I got my mac and cheese ready to go!!!!!!

I hope all went well today :flower:

Kaylakin - any news??


----------



## dovkav123

Cali kit,
Thank you for a joyful update. The page looks very Christmasy!

Serenyx, I really hope that bleeding is a sighn of implantation. Are you on progesterone?

Girlarmy, congrats PUPO!

Meow, it is early and try to be more patient. I love your symptoms. Go girl Go!

This weekend was my implantation days. Today is 5dpo2dt.
I felt cramps!!!! last night. I am not eating fruit with my meals and gassy veggies. They shouldn't be the sighns of intestinal problems
We are very busy with my hubbies very ill dad. My IVF is a secodary thing in our lives. That's good- less stress and pressure.

It is a beautiful and sunny day today. I'll take advantage of that today!

Hugs to everybody!


----------



## tcreasey88

Still waiting for the clinic to call about wen to go in Tomo for ET! Getting nervous! But no news is good news right?? X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm getting really behind on catching up with everyone. I'm so sorry. I will start from here, if that's okay?? :D


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi everyone!

Had my blood draw this morning and they should call this afternoon with the results. Still super nervous cause I haven't taken a test since Thursday so hoping all is still well! 

Good luck today Cali, and kaylakin! Keep us updated! 

Serenyx: I have never had that early of bleeding but it could be implantation bleeding or a million other things! I'm sorry though, seeing that is never fun. Praying for you hun!

Sorry I am on my phone, hard to do personals but I read everything and sounds like everyone is moving along!! :)


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> Serenyx, I really hope that bleeding is a sighn of implantation. Are you on progesterone?

I would have thought it was too late for implantation bleeding? I had pinches at about the equivalent of 3dp5dt and this bleeding didn't start until 6dp5dt. I got a faint positive on a HPT yesterday and it takes a few days after implantation to get high enough levels of HcG for it to be detected in your urine. 

I am on progesterone - 400mg of Cyclogest twice a day. I did ask if I should up the dose but the hospital said no, just carry on as normal with my medication :shrug:



> This weekend was my implantation days. Today is 5dpo2dt.
> I felt cramps!!!! last night. I am not eating fruit with my meals and gassy veggies. They shouldn't be the sighns of intestinal problems
> We are very busy with my hubbies very ill dad. My IVF is a secodary thing in our lives. That's good- less stress and pressure.

I am sorry to hear about you husbands dad, I hope his health improves :hugs:

Lets hope the cramps were implantation! That is a good sign at that stage :thumbup:



mmbelle87 said:


> Had my blood draw this morning and they should call this afternoon with the results. Still super nervous cause I haven't taken a test since Thursday so hoping all is still well!

Good luck with your results!



> Serenyx: I have never had that early of bleeding but it could be implantation bleeding or a million other things! I'm sorry though, seeing that is never fun. Praying for you hun!

I do honestly think it is too late for implantation bleeding but you never know, at the moment all I can really do is rest, drink plenty of fluids and hope :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

None froze. my heart is broken :cry:


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so sorry gdane!! But you have beautiful embies on board


----------



## GdaneMom4now

how can 9 embryos NOT make it to blast stage? I just don't get it.


----------



## Cjohnson13

:( can you call and ask for more information?


----------



## Serenyx

GdaneMom4now said:


> None froze. my heart is broken :cry:

I'm sorry hun, but focus now on the two you have on board :hugs:

I would ask your RE as to why they didn't make it to blast stage. Did they arrest and stop developing?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Edited by Admin - please don't repost, I will PM you as soon as I have 5 minutes.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Gdane - I'm with you girl! Just got a call and none of mine froze either &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Cjohnson13

Oh army and gdane I'm so sorry! Remember you have little embies back home where they belong!


----------



## Serenyx

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Gdane - I'm with you girl! Just got a call and none of mine froze either &#65533;&#65533;

Sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

Oh no gdane, concentrate on the ones on board! 

So ladies, I need some do's and don'ts for being pupo! Don't wanna mess this up! Xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Gdane and girl - so sorry about not having any to freeze..hope you're hanging in there..

As for me, beta hcg was only 7. Nurse said it was a chemical and to stop meds. Anyone have experience with a chemical from IVF or FET? I feel weird stopping meds bc they're repeating bloodwork next week. I'm 12dp3dt, so 15dpo. 7 is really way too low right?


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> As for me, beta hcg was only 7. Nurse said it was a chemical and to stop meds. Anyone have experience with a chemical from IVF or FET? I feel weird stopping meds bc they're repeating bloodwork next week. I'm 12dp3dt, so 15dpo. 7 is really way too low right?

:hugs:

I must admit I don't know too much about beta hcgs as we don't really do them over here, but anything <5 means you aren't pregnant. A result of >5 means that the embryo tried to attach although it may not have been successful. Over 25 means it managed to attach and continue developing.

So from your score of 7 it looks like your embryo continued to develop from your 3 day transfer and tried to attach but whether or not it was successful they will only know if they do another beta in a couple of days to check and see whether your numbers are doubling.

I think 7 is rather low for 15dpo but all the charts I have seen take it from LMP which is useless for us ladies doing FETs :dohh:

If this does end up being a chemical then take some small comfort in the fact you know your protocol worked and next time you just have to hope for a successful embryo. Most chemicals seem to be due to abnormalities with the embryo itself from what I have read.


----------



## mmbelle87

Awe Gdane and Girl, I'm so sorry. But it's true, you have the best ones with you then! I truly am sorry though, this process has so many ups and downs. :hugs:

Kaylakin: my RE says on the first beta they want it to be over 100. So it does sound like a chemical. They test your blood again to make sure your levels go back to normal on this situation. I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Serenyx: is that a vaginal progesterone? If it is, do you insert it with an applicator? Cause my nurse told me that can cause bleeding too... ?


----------



## Serenyx

mmbelle87 said:


> Serenyx: is that a vaginal progesterone? If it is, do you insert it with an applicator? Cause my nurse told me that can cause bleeding too... ?

It can be taken vaginally but my clinic advise their patients to take it rectally so this won't be the cause of the bleeding :blush:


----------



## mmbelle87

Serenyx: nope it sure wouldn't... Hmm well hopefully it's nothing to worry about. You can only do so much!! :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

mmbelle87 said:


> Serenyx: nope it sure wouldn't... Hmm well hopefully it's nothing to worry about. You can only do so much!! :hugs:

Yes, I just need to rest up now, I can't do anything more but wait and see. My OTD is still 4 days away :nope:

I am hoping it is to do with the meds I am on (two lots of blood thinners which may make any bleeding seem worse than it is) but i'm not sure if that is just wishful thinking or not!

Have you had your beta yet?


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so sorry serenyx , my fresh ivf in oct I had a chemical also. It's hard and I'm sorry.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Mm what was the result of your beta?


----------



## mmbelle87

They just called with my beta: it was 50. So I'm not too excited right now. My clinic likes the first beta close to 100 or more so feeling bummed. But I go back in 2 days for another blood test to see if numbers are doubling. Honestly not feeling too optimistic. :( 

Crappy day on here today! :(


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx and Mm - thank you. I feel better about stopping meds at this point after what you've said as well as what I've looked up, etc. 
I hope I get AF soon so I can gear up for another FET. I'm hoping that this time just wasn't my time. Next time could be a whole different ball game. I am so lucky to have my son, and I want that for everyone here. Maybe second time around will take a bit longer...but I'll get there somehow!
Lots of luck for everyone testing this week and for everyone PUPO


----------



## Kaylakin

MM - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. How many dp transfer are you? 11dp6dt?


----------



## Kaylakin

Serenyx -
That's great that you got a positive test! I feel like two blood thinners could definitely be a culprit - did the doc say anything regarding this?
I had a bleed about a week after my beta for my fresh IVF cycle.I was about 5w pregnant I suppose. I was so scared, and it was bright red blood. Sure enough, it slowed down and stopped over the next day or so. The doc also stopped the baby aspirin I was taking. I've heard things are very "vascularized" when pg, if that's even a word. Good luck to you and keep us updated...


----------



## Serenyx

mmbelle87 said:


> They just called with my beta: it was 50. So I'm not too excited right now. My clinic likes the first beta close to 100 or more so feeling bummed. But I go back in 2 days for another blood test to see if numbers are doubling. Honestly not feeling too optimistic. :(

Don't count yourself out just yet :hugs:

Wait and see what your numbers are like in a couple of days. 50 is still a definite positive :hugs:



Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx and Mm - thank you. I feel better about stopping meds at this point after what you've said as well as what I've looked up, etc.
> I hope I get AF soon so I can gear up for another FET. I'm hoping that this time just wasn't my time. Next time could be a whole different ball game. I am so lucky to have my son, and I want that for everyone here. Maybe second time around will take a bit longer...but I'll get there somehow!

I am sure you will - wishing you the best of luck on your next cycle :hugs:



Kaylakin said:


> Serenyx -
> That's great that you got a positive test! I feel like two blood thinners could definitely be a culprit - did the doc say anything regarding this?
> I had a bleed about a week after my beta for my fresh IVF cycle.I was about 5w pregnant I suppose. I was so scared, and it was bright red blood. Sure enough, it slowed down and stopped over the next day or so. The doc also stopped the baby aspirin I was taking. I've heard things are very "vascularized" when pg, if that's even a word. Good luck to you and keep us updated...

No my clinic never said anything about it, I wasn't told to stop the blood thinners either, just carry on with my medication as normal until Friday which is my OTD :shrug:

I have to trust that they know what they are doing, I would be more comfortable upping my dose of progesterone and stopping the blood thinners for now but at the end of the day they are the experts so I have to do what they say.

It's just a waiting game now :nope:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Cali- I think you are PUPO by now!! Hope everything went well today. Fx for you!

Serenyx- Seeing bleeding would be so scary!! Hopefully it's just the blood thinners making the bleeding seem a little worse than it would be otherwise. Try to relax and rest like the clinic said. Your OTD will be here before you know it! 

dovkav- So sorry to hear about your hubby's dad's health. :hugs: Hopefully your lil bean is getting all snuggled in for the long haul!

tcreasey- Did you hear anything today?? Hoping for the best tomorrow!

Gdane & Girl- :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear your embies didn't make it to freeze. You have the best ones on board and I hope they are getting nice and cozy in there! 

kaylakin- so sorry to hear your beta results :hugs: This whole thing really is not fair. You have such a great outlook on things though. I hope your next FET the pick the perfect embies to transfer back!!

mm- I do not know much about betas but I thought it was more important to see good doubling times? I hope that is the case and things progress perfectly. What a rollercoaster ride this IVF journey is!! 

AFM- Has anyone else had spotting during FET? I thought my AF was done yesterday (lasted about 4-5 days) but I had some spotting today. I go in for a lining check on Friday but if I keep spotting/bleeding that can't mean my lining is building up good, can it?? Nervous there will be another hiccup along this road....


----------



## cali_kt

GDane & Girl- I am sorry to hear that none made it to freeze. Try to stay as positive as possible, and concentrate on embies on board. I know that you are disappointed... totally understandable. :Hugs:

Serenyx- I am so happy that you got your :bfp:!! :dance: Hope the bleeding decreases soon. I betcha it is those blood thinners!

Kayla- I'm so sorry. :hugs: You are so strong, staying so positive. How many do you have in freeze?

MM- My clinic says anything over 50 is fine. So keep the faith! All you need is a 100 on your next beta!!!! Prayers and fx'd!!! :hugs:

AFM- I have some good news for today... I am PUPO!!!!!! :wohoo: We transferred 3 embies. :dance: The third one was graded very low & almost didn't make the thaw. So all that said.. 3 went in the oven! We did have assisted hatching done because they are frozens and my zona was a little thick. My embies aren't grade 1 perfect, but the other 2 are good according to the embryologist. My clinic doesn't focus on grading...with the patients atleast. So the transfer went well and I went home for some R & R! And I did have my mac and cheese!!! :thumbup: Anyone doing pineapple core?


----------



## Serenyx

Hatethewait85 said:


> Serenyx- Seeing bleeding would be so scary!! Hopefully it's just the blood thinners making the bleeding seem a little worse than it would be otherwise. Try to relax and rest like the clinic said. Your OTD will be here before you know it!

I hope that is the case, I'm having a nice restful day today too so will just have to see how it goes :flower:



> AFM- Has anyone else had spotting during FET? I thought my AF was done yesterday (lasted about 4-5 days) but I had some spotting today. I go in for a lining check on Friday but if I keep spotting/bleeding that can't mean my lining is building up good, can it?? Nervous there will be another hiccup along this road....

I think at the first lining check after AF they want to see a nice thin lining (well my clinic do anyway), so a bit of spotting should be fine at this stage :hugs:



cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- I am so happy that you got your :bfp:!! :dance: Hope the bleeding decreases soon. I betcha it is those blood thinners!

Thanks :flower: I'm naturally very nervous given the bleeding but not much I can do until my OTD so I just have to rest up and take it easy. 



> AFM- I have some good news for today... I am PUPO!!!!!! :wohoo: We transferred 3 embies. :dance: The third one was graded very low & almost didn't make the thaw. So all that said.. 3 went in the oven! We did have assisted hatching done because they are frozens and my zona was a little thick. My embies aren't grade 1 perfect, but the other 2 are good according to the embryologist. My clinic doesn't focus on grading...with the patients atleast. So the transfer went well and I went home for some R & R! And I did have my mac and cheese!!! :thumbup: Anyone doing pineapple core?

That's great news!! Hopefully one (or more!) of them will stick :flower:

I bought some pineapple but kept reading conflicting reports so in the end I never ate it :dohh:


----------



## Jillie89

Sorry to jump in, but seeing this thread topic today made me cry. :cry: I am very much longing and hoping for our Christmas IVF miracle. We have our FET this Thursday (19th Dec). It will be our 3rd round for the year and first one after our early miscarriage from our last cycle in November. =D&gt;

I wish everyone else on here all the luck in the world too. :hugs:


----------



## Serenyx

Jillie89 said:


> Sorry to jump in, but seeing this thread topic today made me cry. :cry: I am very much longing and hoping for our Christmas IVF miracle. We have our FET this Thursday (19th Dec). It will be our 3rd round for the year and first one after our early miscarriage from our last cycle in November. =D&gt;
> 
> I wish everyone else on here all the luck in the world too. :hugs:

Welcome and good luck on Thursday! How many are you having put back?


----------



## Jillie89

My clinic will only do 1 as I am only 24 and haven't had multiple failed attempts. Last one was considered a 'success' as I actually got pregnant. Dr said we were "just unlucky" but has told us that if this one ends up negative or miscarriage he is going to stop everything and order more tests next year.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Welcome Jullie, Gluck on Thursday , couple more days and you will be pupo!


----------



## tcreasey88

I AM PUPO!! thought this would never happen!! I have started the slice of pineapple this morning including core, taking it easy today! OTD is 27th, I don't think I will test before.... x


----------



## Cjohnson13

My re called and said I could go for my beta tomorrow!


----------



## Cjohnson13

An congrats tcreasy !!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Ladies - when did you get your bfps?? 

Save me looking back lol.

Yay CJ x


----------



## Cjohnson13

I got the smallest one at 5dp5dt but at night not in the am.....I'm so scared about my tests


----------



## Cjohnson13

Anyone know what your beta should be at 12dp5dt?


----------



## cali_kt

Welcome Jillie! Good luck thursday!

Tcreasey- Congrats on being PUPO! We are a day apart. When's your OTD, mine is 12/27.


----------



## mmbelle87

Cjohnson: Yay that will be nice to have it sooner! Apparently beta results kind of differ according to each DR. I called and asked the nurse if i should be expecting the worst with a first beta of 50... and she said no! not at all! It is more important to see the number doubling every 48ish hours. But she did say they generally like to see a first beta close to 100. So I don't know what to think anymore! Just hoping my beta has doubled by tomorrow!!! Fx'd! 

Tcreasey: I got my first bfp 5dp6dt, using an FRER. Congrats on being pupo!

Cali: Congrats to you too on being PUPO!! :) How are you feeling?

AFM: so nervous for my 2nd beta tomorrow!! Please please double!!


----------



## meowmeowmeow

Hey ladies, I know I should've waited for my beta like all your advice... BUT just couldn't wait! 

Yesterday, 7dp5dt, i got a faint BFP! :dance: 

Now I'm nervous for my beta this Thursday... :?


----------



## tcreasey88

Thanks everyone! 

Yes cali, my test date is 27th also! how exciting! tww together ( or ten days lol).

Good luck with your beta tomo. We don't even get betas at our clinic, just hpt, an then I guess its left until your scan... I don't know if I prefer that or not!

xx


----------



## Serenyx

Jillie89 said:


> My clinic will only do 1 as I am only 24 and haven't had multiple failed attempts. Last one was considered a 'success' as I actually got pregnant. Dr said we were "just unlucky" but has told us that if this one ends up negative or miscarriage he is going to stop everything and order more tests next year.

That sounds about standard as due to your age you have a high chance of success. Our clinic will only transfer 1 if you are below 35 unless there are other factors involved.

It sounds as though you have a really good doctor!



tcreasey88 said:


> I AM PUPO!! thought this would never happen!! I have started the slice of pineapple this morning including core, taking it easy today! OTD is 27th, I don't think I will test before.... x

Congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:



Cjohnson13 said:


> My re called and said I could go for my beta tomorrow!

Oh nice! I hope you have a good beta result :)



tcreasey88 said:


> Ladies - when did you get your bfps??

6dp5dt (15/12) - however this was mid afternoon with a very sensitive test (10mlU/mL)



mmbelle87 said:


> Cjohnson: Yay that will be nice to have it sooner! Apparently beta results kind of differ according to each DR. I called and asked the nurse if i should be expecting the worst with a first beta of 50... and she said no! not at all! It is more important to see the number doubling every 48ish hours. But she did say they generally like to see a first beta close to 100. So I don't know what to think anymore! Just hoping my beta has doubled by tomorrow!!! Fx'd!
> 
> AFM: so nervous for my 2nd beta tomorrow!! Please please double!!

Keeping everything crossed your levels have doubled :hugs:



meowmeowmeow said:


> Hey ladies, I know I should've waited for my beta like all your advice... BUT just couldn't wait!
> 
> Yesterday, 7dp5dt, i got a faint BFP! :dance:
> 
> Now I'm nervous for my beta this Thursday... :?

That is great news Meow - congratulations :happydance:

ATM I have really bad lower back pain - is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## meowmeowmeow

Cjohnson - Thank you for the warm welcome! So exciting to have your beta pushed up!!! I'm too excited to go and find out myself. 

mmbelle - First Hcg of 50 is good! I'm hoping yours doubles by tomorrow... or even, triples! ;) 

snozbery - Thanks for the welcome! 31 eggs?! Go you!!!!!!! Have you found out how all of them are doing?

Gdane & GirlArmy - I was so sad reading about both your news! I would be devastated too... Just know that the best ones are still in you and it's NOT OVER YET! So hang in there, sisters! I am praying for you both. 

Kaylakin - I would think that with a beta of 7, they would do a repeat test before making any decisions on what to do. I'm so sorry that they have diagnosed it as a chemical, but that must mean that it also worked somehow, and can still work again! 

cali - Thanks!! CONGRATS on being PUPO!!! Stick embies, stick!!!!! 

hatethewait - Thanks for the baby dust!!!! I think it worked!

dovkav - Couldn't wait. I tried my best to hold off but those damn FRER's are so evil!! Hooray for instant gratification!

Serenyx - We had the same transfer day! *high five* Congrats on your BFP, girl! Are you feeling better? Has the bleeding subsided??? I hope your beta shows AMAZING numbers despite the bleeding! Stay positive! 

tcreasey - I got my BFP on 7dp5dt. Are you a POASholic too? I simply could not bear to wait for my beta. Anything before 7dp5dt told was negative so try not to put your heart on the line when you test. Oh, and I did Pineapple core day before transfer and 4 days after. And about 4-5 brazil nuts a day. 

Jillie - Good luck on your upcoming FET! Hoping this is the one that sticks! Baby dust your way, Jillie!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Did anyone have slight cramping and pulling in uterus on 2DP5DT??


----------



## tcreasey88

Girlarmy - I don't know if I am imagining it, but I can feel something too.. it's only been 9 hours though!! lol #alreadygoingcrazy x


----------



## Serenyx

meowmeowmeow said:


> Serenyx - We had the same transfer day! *high five* Congrats on your BFP, girl! Are you feeling better? Has the bleeding subsided??? I hope your beta shows AMAZING numbers despite the bleeding! Stay positive!

Thanks! I have been resting up as per the doctors orders and the bleeding seems to have subsided :) I am paranoid that I will see some more every time I go to the toilet though :dohh: It gave me quite the scare! I still have to take it easy until my OTD on Friday as they don't want another scare.

Unfortunately I'm from the UK and we don't really do betas over here :nope: I just have an official pregnancy test I have to take on Friday and then call them with the result :shrug:



> I got my BFP on 7dp5dt. Are you a POASholic too? I simply could not bear to wait for my beta.

I was trying so hard not to test early then the bleeding threw all that out the window :dohh: I now have enough tests to do one daily until the weekend :blush: I'm not too impressed with the Clearblue Plus tests though. I took one this morning and after a couple of hours the positive line had disappeared. It got me a little worried until I did some research and found that several other people had the exact same thing with that particular test :dohh:



GirlArmyPilot said:


> Did anyone have slight cramping and pulling in uterus on 2DP5DT??

I noticed it on 3dp5dt but I was trying not to symptom spot at first, that didn't really happen though :blush:


----------



## snozbery26

I talked to embryology today... 25 of my 31 fertilized and are doubling well!! Holy crap! We are set for a 5 day transfer on Friday :) Feeling like i may have beat the ohss, i felt like crap yesterday but today i think im on the mend :) 

Best of luck to everyone still in the 2ww limbo and CONGRATS to our BFPers!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

cali- Congrats on the 3 embies!! :dance: Did you know you'd do the assisted hatching beforehand? I've always wondered about that. I saw something about it being recommended for frozen embryos?? :shrug: Sending loads of sticky thoughts your way!

serenyx- How are you doing today? Hope all the bleeding has subsided. Thanks for your thoughts on the lining check :flower: The first check I had was right after AF started and things looked nice and thin. Now we are checking to make sure my lining is nice and ready for ET! I am oh so nervous!! 

Jillie- So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Hoping ET goes well on Thursday! Fx for a nice sticky bean!

tcreasey- YAY for PUPO :yipee: 

CJ- Good luck with the beta tomorrow. Fx for a nice high number!!

mmbelle- Good luck with your second beta tomorrow. Hoping to see some good doubling progression! 

meowmeow- Congrats on your BFP today! That is great news :happydance: Hope your beta comes back nice and high on Thursday!

snozberry- Great fert rate!!! :happydance: Do you get a call each day with updates? Friday will be here so fast!!


----------



## cali_kt

*Meow Meow*- Congrats!!!! :dance: So exciting!!

*MM, CJ & Pauls*- Lots of luck tomorrow!!! Will be thinking of you girls and crossing everything! Don't forget to update us!!!

*Serenyx*- So glad things are starting to subside. So crazy that they don't do betas!! When will they finally do one? And about clear blue, I have heard to steer clear of them. The blue ink isn't as reliable as the pink. A lot of false BFPs and false BFNs. You need a good FRER!!! 

*TCreasey*- you crack me up!! I think we are all going a little crazy!!! :thumbup:

*Snoz*- Sounds like things are moving along well!!! :dance: Lots of luck on friday!!!

*Hate*- I had a feeling they would do assisted hatching because they do it a lot with frozens and I had done it before. Thanks for the sticky!!!

_AFM_- I have been taking it very easy today. Lots of Christmas movies, planning our next trip and reading!! No symptoms for me. Last time I had a lot of cramping but I was moving around, doing normal routine. Hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## cali_kt

UPDATED! :thumbup:

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
Kaylakin- On to next cycle :hugs:
MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5- :bfp::baby::baby::wohoo: 
CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6- :bfp::baby::wohoo: 


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
Serenyx- Transfer- 12/9, :bfp: (12/20-HPT) :baby::wohoo:
Pauls_angel- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-Dec 18
MeowMeowMeow- Transfer- 12/9 :bfp: :baby::wohoo:
Dovkav123- Transfer- 12/11, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-12/23
GdaneMom4now- Transfer- 12/14- PUPO x 2:baby::baby: OTD-

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
GirlArmyPilot- Transfer-12/15,:bfp: (12/20-HPT) :baby::baby: OTD-
Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16, PUPO x 3 :baby::baby::baby: OTD-12/26
TCreasey- Transfer 12/17 PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD-
Jillie89- Transfer 12/19 PUPO x 1 :baby:
Snozbery26-Egg Collection/retrieval (31 eggs)- 12/15 Transfer- 12/20 OTD-12/30


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******
HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/26 or 27th


_*Updated 12/20*_


----------



## meowmeowmeow

GirlArmy & Tcreasy - I did have some weird twinges on 2dp5dt, which started on day of transfer, all the way til now (8dp5dt). 

Cali & Hatethewait - Thanks, ladies!!! I'm hoping for your BFP's too!

Snozbery - Wow! 25! That sounds great. Plus, without the OHSS symptoms... even better. :)

Serenyx - I'm glad that your bleeding has subsided.. whew! It's too bad your doctor's office does not do beta testing. I bet you would prefer one, right? Can you request for one perhaps?


----------



## Serenyx

snozbery26 said:


> I talked to embryology today... 25 of my 31 fertilized and are doubling well!! Holy crap! We are set for a 5 day transfer on Friday :) Feeling like i may have beat the ohss, i felt like crap yesterday but today i think im on the mend :)

Wow - 25 is a great fertilisation rate! Fingers crossed your scan for OHSS goes well and you get to transfer on Friday :hugs:



Hatethewait85 said:


> serenyx- How are you doing today? Hope all the bleeding has subsided. Thanks for your thoughts on the lining check :flower: The first check I had was right after AF started and things looked nice and thin. Now we are checking to make sure my lining is nice and ready for ET! I am oh so nervous!!

I'm not doing too bad - i'm paranoid about every twinge and cramp though :dohh: The bleeding seems to have stopped but I still have to take it easy in case it makes a return. My OTD is in 2 days time :flower:

Ah ok, sorry my first lining check was at CD7 so my AF had mostly finished by then. I then had a second one two weeks later but I was on a medicated cycle - are you on a natural cycle?

Fingers crossed your lining is looking good :hugs:



cali_kt said:


> *Serenyx*- So glad things are starting to subside. So crazy that they don't do betas!! When will they finally do one? And about clear blue, I have heard to steer clear of them. The blue ink isn't as reliable as the pink. A lot of false BFPs and false BFNs. You need a good FRER!!!

I don't think I will ever have a beta done. I'm not 100% sure but it has never even been mentioned :shrug:

Now don't say that about the Clearblue's - you'll have me panicking that my +ve is false :blush: I think most of the problems seem to be with the Clearblue Plus tests and that the Clearblue Digitals seem to be ok? 



> _AFM_- I have been taking it very easy today. Lots of Christmas movies, planning our next trip and reading!! No symptoms for me. Last time I had a lot of cramping but I was moving around, doing normal routine. Hopefully this is a good sign!

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:



meowmeowmeow said:


> Serenyx - I'm glad that your bleeding has subsided.. whew! It's too bad your doctor's office does not do beta testing. I bet you would prefer one, right? Can you request for one perhaps?

I would definitely be happier with a beta test. I might ask on Friday when I call them with the official result if they do them but i'm not holding out much hope.

Is anyone else from the UK? Do any of you get beta tests?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Beta is drawn now just waiting for the call.....I hate waiting


----------



## tcreasey88

Good luck cj! Let us know! Afm, taking it easy today, don't feel anything though :( no aches/pains like the past few weeks! Nice but weird! X


----------



## cali_kt

Serenyx- I'm sorry!!! Yes it is about the plus ones. The digis are great. I use those for sure. It's the plus that I heard about!!! Sorry to freak you out...bad IVF buddy I am!! :hugs: 

CJ- Can't wait to hear about your Beta! Crossing my fingers for sky high numbers. :dance:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Ladies, do y'all know how long the HCG trigger shot remains in the body for? I took mine the Saturday before last and was wondering if you think it's out of my system by now....


----------



## Cjohnson13

They said some pole can be 10-12 days but mine never lasted longer the 6-7 days


Afm waiting on the call from the clinic still....


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

So if I took 7500 units of Novarel do you think it would be out of my system by now? Tonight will be 11 days


----------



## Cjohnson13

My beta # is 137!! But they said that's a little low but it's because I ame in early at 12dp5dt instead of 14dp5dt


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Congrats!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

girl, I took my trigger of novarel ( no idea on units) and had a faint positive on 3dp5dt if thathelps. it was still my trigger


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Ok. Did you test today too to see if it was out of your system?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Now I'm worried my beta is low, cause the re thinks it is


----------



## cali_kt

CJ- WOW!!!!! Congrats! :dance: 137 sounds good to me!!!

Girl- I'm no help with the trigger being out of the system. Are you getting BFPs?!!! :)

Gdane- How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

AFM- I am already ready to POAS!:dohh:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Well I am only 3dp5dt and poas because I am impatient. I figured that taking 7500 units would be out of my system by now if it is supposedly 1000 units leaving your body a day. I got a very faint positive but I am am thinking it's still trigger


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yea it's still trigger I'd say. I did not test but my boobs did not hurt today so I know it's probably out. I'll test ttomorrow to see if it gets darker. not good lately. I cried the past two days. I've had pulling pinching in uterus. and lots of cm :shrug:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Ok. Uhhh frustrating huh!! Haha. Yes, yesterday and today I have had all strange feeling in my uterus but it is all on my left side. Yesterday I felt a sharp pain in the exact spot that I have been having the weird twinges.


----------



## tcreasey88

Looks like the tww is already driving us all insane!! Lol. Trying to not think about it too much. Had 2 days of relaxing, going to venture out to real world tomorrow! Lol xx

Cj- that sounds good! Everyone says 100+ on the otd so you being early by 2 days it would be twice that normally I guess? The important bit is the doubling yeah? Think happy positive thoughts!! :) xxx


----------



## Cjohnson13

This 2ww thing sucks ass.....I'm on pins and needles...I'm glad I have you girls!


----------



## cali_kt

I'm going crazy too. I had some dull cramping and back ache last night. Is it PIO or symptoms? And all I want is to POAS and get the earliest BFP possible!! :rofl: I'm losing it!! Everyone keep the faith it is early!!! And those with the trigger issue...good luck. It would be so much harder dealing waiting for a trig to fade and deciding what is real or not.


----------



## snozbery26

CJ that is a great beta, it doubled plus some AND its before 14 days!! Don't get discouraged and just talk to that little bean, tell them to hang in there for about the next 40 weeks or so :haha:

AFM- My 25 embabies are ALL still dividing and looking good. Some better than others though. I cannot wait until I'm pupo on Friday! Then on to the 2ww HELL!

As always best of luck to all of you ladies and LOTS and LOTS of sticky baby dust!!!:hug:


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies!

Cj: 137 is REALLY good!! are they repeating in 2 days to make sure it's doubling properly? That really is the more important thing, is that it's doubling every 48ish hours! 

AFM: beta was 123 today!! More than doubled since Monday!! Nurse seemed super happy and confident that everything good! I honestly was so nervous! I repeat again on Christmas Eve, except my clinic isn't processing blood work that day so I have to go the hospital as early as I can that day! Craziness!


----------



## Cjohnson13

That's great mm! Yea I repeat it on Friday and then sunday


----------



## cali_kt

Mm- Yay! :wohoo: I just knew it would be all good!!!! You must be so excited!

Snoz- Glad things are progressing!! Excited for your FET! Soon you will be like us...2WW nightmare.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Snoz you could have your own baseball team!! And I'm really really hating this 2ww crap..... I'm so worried it's not going to double


----------



## Hatethewait85

serenyx- Glad to hear the bleeding has subsided. Definitely keep your feet up and take it easy until your OTD. It's almost here!! I am on a medicated cycle - but no lupron or anything, just estrace and aspirin. It is so mind boggling that there are so many different ways to accomplish the same thing :shrug: My lining check is after 10 days of estrace/aspirin combo. Hopefully FET will be 6 days later (would've been 5 but that lands on Christmas) Thanks for keeping your fx!

CJ- GREAT beta number! :dance: :yipee: 

tcreasey- Good luck out in the real world :winkwink: 

gdane- Fx you get a nice BFP tomorrow when you test! 

girl- Are you going to test every day? Hopefully that line gets darker and is a BFP!!

cali- Will you test soon? That is the nice part of an FET - not having to second guess if the second line is trigger residual or real!!

snoz- You will definitely be able to have a small army of kiddos!! :dance: That's great they are doing so well. Friday will be here before you know it!

mm- Yay for good doubling!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: Hope this is it for you!! Why don't they just do the repeat on Mon the 23rd? Will you be able to get the results on the 24th same day or will you have to wait until the 26th? Hopefully same day or I'd go crazy waiting!!!


----------



## Jillie89

FET all done! 1 little blastocyst embryo in. Managed to cry in the waiting room, when the embryologist came in and during part of the transfer. 

I asked about my lining and FS just said, it's good and where it needs to be for transfer. Not too thin, not too thick. He wouldn't give me the measurement or anything though, even when I kept probing... he just laughed and said, it is fine Jill, stop worrying! Made me feel a bit better...

Embryologist told us that during the thawing process one did not make it, so we have 4 left frozen for the future. He did say that all our embryos are of high quality, so we can't ask for much more really. 

Please embryo stick - we want this soooooooo bad!


----------



## dovkav123

Jillie, Congrats on being sticky PUPO!

Cali, when are you testing. Can't wait. Nice update page thanks!

CJ, numbers are fantastc!

Unlucky, how are you feeling?

AFM- I did have my temp drop on the day 2dt3dpo, and had cramping few days after. My beta is on Monday and the first time I am not doing a home testing. I am so happy my 2ww is almost over!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Gdane - have you tested yet today?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yea bfn :cry: 5dp5dt


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

It's ok! Still early!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

If you go into my journal (purple link in signature) theres pictures of both tests on my post today


----------



## cali_kt

Jillie- Congrats on being PUPO! :dance: What a coincidence. I cried at my transfer too. I cried after embryologist left and she was telling me how bad #3 looked and that my other 2 are perfect either. It just feels like a knife to the heart. This is the last of my embies, so I'm putting all my eggs in. Anyway, glad your embie is sounds fantastic!! Get lots of R & R today!

Hate- How's the wait going? You must be so ready for your FET!! I think I'll test sat at 5dp6dt. However, I won't be too disappointed if it is a BFN because mine were expanded blasts prior to freeze and then at thaw they were still re-expanding. So I think they are a little behind and will be late implanters. My RE said not to be surprised if they are late implanters.

Dov- I'm impressed that you are still temping!!! Lots of luck on Monday!! KUP!!! Fx'd!!!

Girl- Did you test today? Do you have any pics to share with us?!!! 

Gdane- :hugs: Sorry about your BFN. Left you a message on your journal.


----------



## Jillie89

cali_kt said:
 

> Jillie- Congrats on being PUPO! :dance: What a coincidence. I cried at my transfer too. I cried after embryologist left and she was telling me how bad #3 looked and that my other 2 are perfect either. It just feels like a knife to the heart. This is the last of my embies, so I'm putting all my eggs in. Anyway, glad your embie is sounds fantastic!! Get lots of R & R today!

Thank you Cali. Embryologist said to me "Oh Jill, you cry every time. I don't like seeing you cry." I then said to him, "I really like you and everything you are doing to help us, but I really dislike coming to see you so often." He laughed and said, "ditto!"

Just a bit of hope for you... my mum had IVF 20 years ago to get me a sibling. (She had me naturally at 34 but had bad PCOS.) She had many failed IVF attempts, ectopic pregnancies, the lot. At 40 they decided to do one last go. They had 4 embryos, none of great quality but they decided to put them all in. 3rd of January 2014, my triplet brother and sisters are turning 18! 3 out of the 4 embryos took and stuck. Nothing short of a miracle in my family's eyes. 

I am over this dreaded wait already. I was dreaming last night of IVF, injections, baby bellies, the lot. It won't leave my mind!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

/Users/kimberlyeadams/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Previews/2013/12/19/20131219-174327/aIwtAZcUROWg5sDKPFp%PQ/image-2.jpeg

Does this show up?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

No&#8230;haha does anyone know how to upload a photo?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I do it through photo bucket


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Oh, that makes sense lol. So here are the three tests I have taken so far. The top is the 3DP5DT at noon yesterday. The middle is this morning at 6am and then the bottom one is from today at 4pm&#8230;I am not sure if it is the trigger still trying to come out or what. What do y'all think?

https://s913.photobucket.com/user/kimmie1217/media/image-2_zps71a5ba3a.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## GdaneMom4now

use the img code, it's easier but I'll try that


----------



## GdaneMom4now

can't really say until they start getting darker :shrug:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Tomorrow is my second beta, please pray for me


----------



## Hatethewait85

Jillie- Congrats on being PUPO!! Hoping for the stickiest lil bean for you!

dovkav- Good luck on Monday! Fx for good news.

Gdane- 5dp5dt is definitely early! :hugs: Will you test again tomorrow? Fx!

Girl- Hard to tell in your pics as they are so faint. Can you tell if they are darkening? Hopefully that line will start getting darker tomorrow so we know!!!

CJ- good luck tomorrow!! 

Cali- 5dp6dt sounds like a good day to test! I can't believe how fast your wait is going already!! You probably don't feel that way :haha: I hope you get a BFP when you test Sat. My wait for this FET is going incredibly slooooooowww. I am so ready to be PUPO. Can't wait to see how things look tomorrow! 

AFM- Lining check is FINALLY here!! Fx everything is a go tomorrow for transfer next week! For once I would just like my body to cooperate... think that is too much to ask?!


----------



## meowmeowmeow

my beta test came back today. 423. :xmas1: WHAT?!! I'm only 10dp5dt! WHAT!!!! And my progesterone came back high too: 92.1. Wait, isn't that too high?

The IVF RN said my levels are "good", and to stay in the same medication regimen i'm on right now (Prenatals, Aspirin, Estradiol, and Crinone suppository). 

My husband and I are over the moon!!!!! :hugs: But I can't help but wonder... am I having :oneofeach: ?! We only transferred 1 perfect embryo! Holy @%#$! I would be shocked!


----------



## meowmeowmeow

Cj - I hope your numbers go way up tomorrow!!!! Lots of baby dust and luck!

Gdane - I know it's really hard to wait but hang in there! Mine didn't show the faintest of results until 7dp5dt. 

Jillie - Awwww! it's hard not to be emotional about this since your heart is on the line. Cry if you need to but just remember, there is light at the end of the tunnel!!! Technically, you are PUPO, so congrats!

mm - congrats on your numbers doubling (or even more than double!) I hope your upcoming test comes back even more amazing!


----------



## cali_kt

Jillie- Thanks for the hope!! :hugs: I love hearing stories like that. Keeps me positive!

Girl- I bet you tomorrow (friday), it will be completely out and your test will be dark or you will be snow white, and then Saturday for sure you could get your BFP!!! Fx'd!! :dance:

CJ: Prayers and fx'd for your beta tomorrow! I'm sure it will be great!! KUP!

Hate- It's going by okay..I'm just ready for my :bfp:!!!! I'm hoping and praying I get it. I'm just so so so ready!!! Trying like crazy to stay positive! I'll be thinking about you and crossing my fingers for a nice thick lining!!! Let us tomorrow how it goes!!!!

Meow- Wow!!!! :dance: That is crazy!! Sounds like you got some multiples on board!!! Congrats!!!

Snoz- Good luck tomorrow at your transfer! Thinking of you!

AFM- I'm feeling pretty good. Trying to stay positive...doing a lot better than my last FET. I think it has made my wait a little more bearable. Today I have been super emotional..the PIO is messing with me. I was in tears over a stupid miscommunication with a friend and I've been crying at Christmas movies like crazy. I also smelled wine and my hubby was in the other room and said he just poured a glass. All this could totally be pregnancy symptoms....YET it's PIO and Estrogen. :growl: It's so hard having that mess with your mind.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Holy shit! I peed this morning and it is there! A fat line!!!!!! Ahhhhhhh! I was so sick last night. Think I have the stomach flu! Threw up three times and have been having a lot the other way too. Sorry TMI! Ahhhhh I cannot believe it!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Here it is!!! https://s913.photobucket.com/user/k...Uploads/image_zps8a939c97.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Serenyx

cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- I'm sorry!!! Yes it is about the plus ones. The digis are great. I use those for sure. It's the plus that I heard about!!! Sorry to freak you out...bad IVF buddy I am!! :hugs:

Well I went out and bought some FRER's just in case :blush: Now the FRER's have me worried as the line is lighter today than it was yesterday :dohh:



snozbery26 said:


> AFM- My 25 embabies are ALL still dividing and looking good. Some better than others though. I cannot wait until I'm pupo on Friday! Then on to the 2ww HELL!

Good luck today Snoz!



mmbelle87 said:


> AFM: beta was 123 today!! More than doubled since Monday!! Nurse seemed super happy and confident that everything good! I honestly was so nervous! I repeat again on Christmas Eve, except my clinic isn't processing blood work that day so I have to go the hospital as early as I can that day! Craziness!

Great news mmbelle :happydance:

I am getting rather jealous of you ladies who have these lovely beta results - I asked this morning if my clinic do betas and they said they don't :nope:



Hatethewait85 said:


> serenyx- Glad to hear the bleeding has subsided. Definitely keep your feet up and take it easy until your OTD. It's almost here!! I am on a medicated cycle - but no lupron or anything, just estrace and aspirin. It is so mind boggling that there are so many different ways to accomplish the same thing :shrug: My lining check is after 10 days of estrace/aspirin combo. Hopefully FET will be 6 days later (would've been 5 but that lands on Christmas) Thanks for keeping your fx!

It really is odd how there are so many different protocols! Good luck for your lining check today - I hope it is looking good :hugs:



Jillie89 said:


> FET all done! 1 little blastocyst embryo in.

Congratulations on being PUPO - try and relax during the TWW (easier said than done!)



dovkav123 said:


> AFM- I did have my temp drop on the day 2dt3dpo, and had cramping few days after. My beta is on Monday and the first time I am not doing a home testing. I am so happy my 2ww is almost over!

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you Dovkav :hugs:



GdaneMom4now said:


> Yea bfn :cry: 5dp5dt

That is still super early! Give it a few days then test again. What was the sensitivity of the test you used?



meowmeowmeow said:


> my beta test came back today. 423. :xmas1: WHAT?!! I'm only 10dp5dt! WHAT!!!! And my progesterone came back high too: 92.1. Wait, isn't that too high?
> 
> The IVF RN said my levels are "good", and to stay in the same medication regimen i'm on right now (Prenatals, Aspirin, Estradiol, and Crinone suppository).
> 
> My husband and I are over the moon!!!!! :hugs: But I can't help but wonder... am I having :oneofeach: ?! We only transferred 1 perfect embryo! Holy @%#$! I would be shocked!

Holy cow that is a high beta :wacko: Huge congratulations!! :happydance:



GirlArmyPilot said:


> Holy shit! I peed this morning and it is there! A fat line!!!!!! Ahhhhhhh! I was so sick last night. Think I have the stomach flu! Threw up three times and have been having a lot the other way too. Sorry TMI! Ahhhhh I cannot believe it!

Congratulations Girl :happydance: How many dpt are you now?

As for me, today was my OTD. However over here we just have to use the clinics own HcG Urine test so I called them with the results and had to go in and collect some more medication to see me through for the next couple of weeks. I have a viability scan booked for the 6th Jan to see if all is progressing as it should be but I would really be happier with a couple of betas - I did ask but my clinic don't do beta testing :dohh:

I was a little worried that my Clearblue Digital was still only showing 1-2. I really think I should be 2-3 by now which is a beta of >200. My FRER was also a little bit lighter this morning :dohh: I can only hope that the next two weeks pass quickly and we receive some good news :hugs:

One thing I did find out from my reading yesterday, was that those who are pregnant with boys tend to have lower HcG levels. It will be really interesting to see if this is actually true.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

5dp5dt


----------



## snozbery26

Congrats Meow and Girl!!!! Woohoo!! 
AFM-- Im officially PUPO with twin blastocysts  
Went great, RE said they are good quality, not sure how many of my baseball team would make it to freeze though. I hope my two MVPs are strong enough to snuggle in til September. Oh yay, here comes the 2ww worry. Just ate my pineapple slice and for lunch.... mac and cheese in a bread bowl from Panera. Yea, i know how to live lol!!


----------



## snozbery26

All my PUPOers, what are your OTDs? Mine is 12/30. Yikes!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mine's 12/26. Losing hope with every passing day. :( I'm such a Debbie downer, that's why I haven't posted much, sorry girls.


----------



## snozbery26

GDane.. it is def still early. Only 6 days right? Thats still very early, some ladies dont get their BFPs until at least day 6. Maybe tomorrow that faint little line will begin! My fingers are crossed so snugly for you!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies!! 

So much activity going on here! How exciting! 

Meowmeow: that is the highest first beta I've heard of! I will be shocked if you don't have more than one in there! Congrats!! 

Cjohnson: let us know how the second one goes! Praying for you! But you had such a great first number, honestly you shouldn't be too worried!

Gdane: it really is still early! Especially if if implanted late! The tww is awful, try to stay positive! :hugs:

Serenyx: I wonder if that is true about the lower hcg..? I would definitely be having a boy then cause my levels are barely making the cut! Lol I am sorry they don't do betas, but hopefully your lines get darker!! Praying for you! 

Hate: good luck with lining check! I hope your body does cooperate for ya!! :)

Snoz: yay for PUPO! Now let the craziness begin :) 

Cali: glad you're staying positive! The PIO really can mess with your emotions! It's normal :) are you going to do HPT's? Sorry if you already talked about it, I can't keep everything straight! 

Hello to everyone else! Sorry I'm on my phone, and it's so hard to do personals. Hope everyone is feeling good!

AFM: just waiting waiting, for my 3rd beta on Christmas Eve! I hope I get the results back that day, otherwise it won't be until Thursday or Friday! I'll go insane! :)


----------



## doshima

Hi ladies, just waiting to poas. Not sure I have the courage, but I'll wait till the day after Xmas. Wish you luck. :dust:


----------



## tcreasey88

S much going on!!

Yay for good betas and BFP!! 

I would love to get a bfp 5dp5dt but I am far too chicken to test then!! I think I will wait in bliss till otd 27th.

GDane - chin up, it is early, ive gon mad googling when people get betas, people either get them super early, or like 10-11dpt

x


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Mine is 12/26 as well. Gosh I hope this remains!!


----------



## tcreasey88

have you felt anything? hav sort of bubbly / know something is going on....
if that makes sense?

Also does anyone know if AF will turn up when she is meant to if it doesn't work, or will she be delayed? OTD is the same day AF is due normally?? Although aftr DR I was 2 days late... its official.... i'm going crazy... 3 days in....lol x


----------



## snozbery26

tcreasy-- mine came early even with my failed fresh cycle. 6 days after a 3 day transfer.


----------



## tcreasey88

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Hi ladies, I found this link... basically sets out what happens after transfer... so 9dpt is a good'un - that's boxing day for me... x


----------



## Cjohnson13

My beta came back as 227 it didn't double so...looks as if I'm losing this baby too


----------



## tcreasey88

oh cj - what did they say? x


----------



## mmbelle87

Cj: I'm sorry Hun, but I don't think you're out yet! Are you going to do a 3rd on Sunday? Yeah what did your dr say?


----------



## cali_kt

Girl- Congrats!!!! :wohoo: So happy for you!!!

Serenyx- I don't know much about the digis and the scoring on them. I think it's still good with your line..even being a little lighter. I have read girls that have their line strength waver day to day because every test is a little different. I wish they could get you in before Jan 6!! Prayers and fx'd that it flies by for you!!

Gdane- Just sending :hugs:!!!!! I'm still holding out for your embies!

MM- First HPT tomorrow, but I am realizing it will probably be a BFN. I had a FET, and my doc said that they are notorious late implanters and that the early implanters FETs are more rare. So I won't count myself out at all. I'm just excited! So why do they need to do another beta?! You doubled beautifully!!

Doshima- Good luck to you on the 2ww!!!!! When's your Beta?

Tcreasey- Yes, I have been doing the same research too. I have a feeling if I get it...it will be late, cause that is how it works for me. Nothing comes easy and everything is long and drawn out. :rofl: So I am gonna try not to get too down until the beta results. My doc says that FETs are notorious late implanters. Isn't it nice to be in bliss? This will be the last time (whether it works or not) that I will have my biological baby inside me. After this, we are out of embies...and may move on to embryo donor. So I'm enjoying just having them with me and hoping for the best.

AFM- I am doing pretty good. 1 minute I swear I must be pregnant and the next I'm sad cause I think it didn't work. It's just a torturous roller coaster. Going shopping today...that will get my mind off of it.

Snoz- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: I love your meal and panera mac and cheese sounds amazing! I may have to stop there myself and get some today. My OTD is 12.26


----------



## cali_kt

CJ- :hugs: Your beta is so close to almost doubling. Please tell me you are continuing PIO and they are re-checking again like MM said!!! We're here for you!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

UPDATED! :thumbup:

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
Kaylakin- On to next cycle :hugs:
MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5- :bfp::baby::baby::wohoo: 
CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6- :bfp::baby::wohoo: Beta #4- 12/24


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
Serenyx- Transfer- 12/9, :bfp: (12/20-HPT) :baby::wohoo:
Pauls_angel- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-Dec 18
MeowMeowMeow- Transfer- 12/9 :bfp: :baby::wohoo:
Dovkav123- Transfer- 12/11, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-12/23
GdaneMom4now- Transfer- 12/14, :bfp: (12/21-HPT):baby::baby: OTD-12/26
Doshima- Transfer-12/14, PUPO :baby: OTD-12/28

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
GirlArmyPilot- Transfer-12/15,:bfp: (12/20-HPT) :baby::baby: OTD-12/26
Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16, :bfp: (12/21-HPT):baby::baby::baby: OTD-12/26
TCreasey- Transfer 12/17 PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD-
Jillie89- Transfer 12/19 PUPO x 1 :baby:
Snozbery26-Egg Collection/retrieval (31 eggs)- 12/15 Transfer- 12/20 OTD-12/30


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******
HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/26 or 27th


_*Updated 12/22*_


----------



## cali_kt

TCreasey- Thanks for that link. Makes me feel good, because it is totally feasible for me not to get a BFP on 5dp. I am 5/6day transfer, 2 embies are 6 day, 1 is 5 day.


----------



## Hatethewait85

meowmeow- What a fab beta!! I don't know that I've ever seen one that high! :yipee: Congrats!! Do they do another one tomorrow?

cali- Sorry the PIO and estrogen are messing with your emotions! I'm keeping my fx for you that your BFP is right around the corner!! Shopping is a great idea during the 2ww! I DVR-ed a lot of funny movies as I heard laughing was helpful?!

Girl- That's awesome!!!! :happydance: 

Serenyx- That's so interesting about the hcg levels and gender! Try not to read too much into the variation in color from test to test. Will you keep testing until your scan? The holidays will help the time fly by! 6th of Jan will be here before you know it. That's my OTD so hopefully we are both getting good news that day!

snoz- Congrats on being PUPO! :dance: What's with the pineapple stuff? How does it work/what does it do? I keep hearing people talk about it... but I have no clue :shrug: Can you educate me?? :flower: Mac n cheese in a bread bowl from Panera sounds amazing! I thought it had to be Kraft mac n' cheese? I hope you get a few good :cold: Fx!

Gdane- Hang in there! :hugs: Some people just take awhile to get their BFP. I hope your lil embies are getting nice and cozy now!

mmbelle- Thanks for the well wishes! Hope you are feeling good!

tcreasey- My AF was early by about 2 days (came 10 days after ER) after my IVF cycle, but I didn't do a transfer so I'm sure it's different. For most people the progesterone stops AF from showing, so AF won't show until you stop taking that. Thanks for sharing that link. It was good to see how things happen day to day!

CJ- :hugs: :hugs: I hope you are out yet- I thought betas had to double every 48-72 hours. Yours nearly doubled in 48 so would surely be more than doubled by 72 hours!! What did your doc say? Will they do another beta? 

AFM- My lining check was good!!!! I'm all set for ET on 12/26 :yipee: :wohoo: I start the endometrin supps tomorrow, the doxycycline and pred on 12/24, and have acupuncture pre and post transfer on 12/26. I finally feel like I'm making progress! :happydance:


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hey girls it's been a tough day, I'm continuing my meds. The clinician said to be caustiously optimistic..... That they want to see at least a 66% increase and mine was at 63% she said they want another beta and that the 3rd should tell exactly where it was going..... But I don't want to give myself false hope and I'm crushed....


----------



## mmbelle87

Cj: I'm sorry, that is rough. But your numbers are so so close! And I have also read/heard that the hcg should double between 48-72 hours so technically you still have until tomorrow morning for it to completely double. I like what your nurse said though, you should still be optimistic! You're not out yet!!!

Cali: they do a 3rd just to make sure numbers are still rising properly before they schedule my first u/s. So nervous for it! But I'm excited for you to test! Out of 3 at least one is bound to stick!! :) 

Hang in there all you TWW-ers! :)


----------



## snozbery26

Hate- if garbage kraft mac and cheese is good for a sticky BFP- then Paneras must be great, thats my logic ;-) 
And as for the pineapple, again i think its total folklore but at this point i will try anything! Especially if its delicious haha.

CJ- it sounds like you are not out yet, hold onto that cautious optimism until beta #3. We are all backing you!


----------



## doshima

cali_kt said:


> Doshima- Good luck to you on the 2ww!!!!! When's your beta?

No beta for me just blood work. But I usually do the beta on my own. Blood works is 28th dec.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/Screenshot_2013-12-21-09-00-29-1_zpsjadvji53.png


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Omg!! Gdane that is awesome!!!!!!!! Congrats girl!!!!!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

So I peed again this morning and it's both lines are almost the same darkness! Do you think it may be twins? If it is this dark this early on?


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay gdane!!!! Omg think I might test on Xmas eve now... That's 7dpt5dt for me... And I bought some fr hpt today xx


----------



## dovkav123

Lots of Christmas Betas! Hurray!
well done ladies! BFP number increasing!
My beta is on the 23rd and I feel nothing, hopefully is a good sign, my mom had no symptoms either, she was a day late, and she knew she was preggo. I guess we tolerate progesterone well. Last month they were 70, quite high and I had no symptoms.
OTD -It will be CD25th, 2dt 12dpo. My AF allways arrive 16th or 17th dpo. Too early for PMS.


----------



## Hatethewait85

snozbery26 said:


> Hate- if garbage kraft mac and cheese is good for a sticky BFP- then Paneras must be great, thats my logic ;-)
> And as for the pineapple, again i think its total folklore but at this point i will try anything! Especially if its delicious haha.

I like your logic!!! :winkwink: I love me some panera mac n' cheese! I also love pineapple, but you have to eat the core?? Fx it all works!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Gdane- That looks like the start of a beautiful BFP!!! :wohoo: So excited for you!

Girl- Not sure about the twins :shrug: but that's awesome you have such a good looking second line!! :dance: 

tcreasey- That'd be a great day to get your BFP!

Dovkav- Fx no signs is a good thing!!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Cali - did you poas today??!?


----------



## cali_kt

Oh My GOD Gdane must be something with smu on HPTs today. Cause it happened ladies!!!!!!! I got my BFP!!! :bfp: I could not believe it. I was shaking and crying!! God has truly blessed me a Christmas miracle!!!! This is the best day of my life!!!!!!!!! I want to shout it to the rooftops! :wohoo: I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

I'm on my way to Tahoe now. I'll do personals later this evening! Just only saw Gdane and that Girl is darker and darker!! It is a good day.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Congrats!!!!!!! Yaaaay! What an awesome day! Post a pic later!!

AFM - still sick :( not fun


----------



## tcreasey88

Omg!!! Yay!!! So exciting!! X


----------



## Serenyx

cali_kt said:


> Serenyx- I don't know much about the digis and the scoring on them. I think it's still good with your line..even being a little lighter. I have read girls that have their line strength waver day to day because every test is a little different. I wish they could get you in before Jan 6!! Prayers and fx'd that it flies by for you!!

Yes I have read that even tests in the same pack can differ. I just need to try and relax, it is out of my hands now :hugs:



Hatethewait85 said:


> Serenyx- That's so interesting about the hcg levels and gender! Try not to read too much into the variation in color from test to test. Will you keep testing until your scan? The holidays will help the time fly by! 6th of Jan will be here before you know it. That's my OTD so hopefully we are both getting good news that day!
> 
> AFM- My lining check was good!!!! I'm all set for ET on 12/26 :yipee: :wohoo: I start the endometrin supps tomorrow, the doxycycline and pred on 12/24, and have acupuncture pre and post transfer on 12/26. I finally feel like I'm making progress! :happydance:

I don't want to keep testing but part of me wants to see the 2-3 and the 3+ on the digitals :blush: I don't want to buy any more FRERs though.

Great news about your lining check! I hope all goes well with your transfer in a few days :hugs:



dovkav123 said:


> My beta is on the 23rd and I feel nothing, hopefully is a good sign, my mom had no symptoms either, she was a day late, and she knew she was preggo. I guess we tolerate progesterone well. Last month they were 70, quite high and I had no symptoms.
> OTD -It will be CD25th, 2dt 12dpo. My AF allways arrive 16th or 17th dpo. Too early for PMS.

I don't really have any symptoms either so fingers crossed this has worked for you Dovkav :hugs:



cali_kt said:


> Oh My GOD Gdane must be something with smu on HPTs today. Cause it happened ladies!!!!!!! I got my BFP!!! :bfp: I could not believe it. I was shaking and crying!! God has truly blessed me a Christmas miracle!!!! This is the best day of my life!!!!!!!!! I want to shout it to the rooftops! :wohoo: I'm so happy!!!!

Woohoo congratulations Cali :happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

cali!! we're bump buddies! woohoooo


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats on all the bfp's ladies!

Afm I'm still in beta hell.....my 3rd blood draw was 342 still rising but not doubling

Beta #1 137
Beta #2 224 63% increase
Beta #3 342 53% increase
I'll get another beta on 12/24 ...the nurse says I'm not out yet but I'm not sure.....


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I think you'll be okay cjohnson. every clinic has different ideas with betas. fxd for you


----------



## mmbelle87

Yay for all the new BFP's! So exciting! Can't wait to see more pics of the BFPs!

Cj: how frustrating! I'm sorry! I hope it kicks into gear and raises wonderfully! :hugs: 

AFM: still waiting for my 3rd beta... Taking forever! So nervous... But starting to feel more symptoms, hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## tcreasey88

What symptoms are you girls getting? CJ try not to worry, its rising, so that's good right xx


----------



## meowmeowmeow

Cali - Thanks!!! and CONGRATULATIONS to you as well!!!! YAY for your:bfp:!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!

Girl - Hooray!!! if your second line is just as dark, that means your Hcg should be increasing! Not sure about multiples though... I was worried that my high beta hinted at multiples but I read that it's not a true indicator -- only ultrasound that determine that...In the meantime, more waiting for us. Enjoy this :bfp:!!! Congratulations!!

snozbery - Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: 

mmbelle - Thanks, girly!!!! That's what I said too, highest beta I know. I started wondering if the single embryo might've split. Then again, we did ICSI and Assisted Hatching which is known to increase the change of multiples. Good luck on your 3rd beta!! :hugs:

CJ - Oh dear! You're not out yet!! Hang in there! I hope everything goes well on the 24th!!! Crossing my fingers that it goes UP, UP, and way UP! :thumbup:

Hatethewait - Thanks!!! i thought they would've made me do one 2 days after my 1st beta, but they're making me go back 4 days later... probably because 2 days later fell on a Saturday... so Monday it is. I'm SUPER NERVOUS!!! :neutral: Hoping your transfer goes AMAZING day after Xmas! be thinking of you!

Gdane - I see a second line!!! Congrats on the BFP!!! :bfp:

Dovkav - Good luck on your beta tomorrow! You didn't POAS, right? You're got great self-control, girl!!! I give you props! :thumbup:

Serenyx - LOL! I wanted to buy more FRER tests just to make sure the line is still there but i've decided to get a hold of myself. I am a POAS-holic and I just enjoy watching that second line pop! :oops:

tcreasey - my first symptoms were twinges since transfer day, either by or below belly button area. breast fullness, now starting to really hurt on the sides that I had to wear a stretchy light sports-bra when i sleep. Belly starting to show a bit. And I just crave MANGOES like no other... lol!!!!! :lolly:


----------



## meowmeowmeow

2nd beta tomorrow. Super nervous!!!!! :wacko: Omg! Double beta, DOUBLE! Pleaaaase...


----------



## cali_kt

Here's my BFP! Today's HPTs!

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w404/katieshea24/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3931948c-1.jpg


----------



## cali_kt

Hate- Yes, eat the core. I sliced into 5 whole slices and ate the meat and the core! So yummy!

Girl- Hope you feel better! Nausea is already setting in... I have a feeling it will be a long first trimester!! But I am so grateful to have morning sickness already!

Gdane- We are!!!! :dance: :dance: And our OTD is the same day!!!:thumbup:

CJ- Crossing my fingers and saying prayers that your beta doubles now! Hang in there!! :hugs:

MM- How are you feeling? What symptoms are you having?

Meow- I am so sore too already! And I'm already having nausea!! Crossing fingers for a beautiful number tomorrow!!

AFM- :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I was so nervous taking another HPT. It is so much darker today and the digi came up!!!! So amazing! :wohoo: I still can't believe it!! I am so incredibly happy and grateful!:cloud9:


----------



## cali_kt

UPDATED! :thumbup:

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 1  ******
Kaylakin- On to next cycle :hugs:
MMBelle87- Transfer- 12/5- :bfp::baby::baby::wohoo: 
CJohnson13- Transfer- 12/6- :bfp::baby::wohoo: Beta #4- 12/24


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 8  ******
Serenyx- Transfer- 12/9, :bfp: (12/20-HPT) :baby::wohoo:
Pauls_angel- Transfer- 12/9, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-Dec 18
MeowMeowMeow- Transfer- 12/9 :bfp: :baby::wohoo:
Dovkav123- Transfer- 12/11, PUPO x 1:baby: OTD-12/23
GdaneMom4now- Transfer- 12/14, :bfp: (12/21-HPT):baby::baby::wohoo: OTD-12/26
Doshima- Transfer-12/14, PUPO :baby: OTD-12/28

******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 15  ******
GirlArmyPilot- Transfer-12/15,:bfp: (12/20-HPT) :baby::baby::wohoo: OTD-12/26
Cali_kt- Transfer- 12/16, :bfp: (12/21-HPT):baby::baby::baby::wohoo: OTD-12/26
TCreasey- Transfer 12/17 PUPO x 1 :baby: OTD-
Jillie89- Transfer 12/19 PUPO x 1 :baby:
Snozbery26-Egg Collection/retrieval (31 eggs)- 12/15 Transfer- 12/20 OTD-12/30


******* IVF/FETs Week of Dec 23  ******
HatetheWait18- Transfer- 12/26 or 27th


_*Updated 12/22*_


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Alright ladies...anyone having OHSS symptoms? I am still in bed! Ugh this is so frustrating!! My stomach feels so full and my stomach looks as if I am 3 months pregnant. It hurts to stand up and is uncomfortable to lay down. I am so upset right now. I was contemplating going to the ER because we are back home now (7 hrs) away from out fertility clinic and I don't want to call the doctor on call because I know this is not an emergency. I feel like they will just tell me to keep drinking a lot of Gatorade and drink V8. I have not thrown up or had diarrhea since my 2 days ago but I am just super uncomfortable!! Anyone else having OHSS symptoms like this?


----------



## cali_kt

Ok, I had it bad in January. Call your on call before you go to ER. ER won't know what to do with you. My transfer was cancelled so they loaded me up on dilaudid. I was in so much pain. Call your RE. They would rather have you call them first. And you will probably need an U/S but it's usually transvag- and now that you're pregnant I guess they will just do the traditional u/s. I ate super tiny small meals. 8 meals. And by meals I had 2 saltines with peanut butter on them. It was all I could tolerate. Call your doc!!! And KUP!


----------



## tcreasey88

Omg Cali looking at that update I'm next to test! So scared!! What dpt were you? Did you use fmu? I'm starting to get bloated again like when down regging...hoping this is a good sign, also having twinges. X


----------



## tcreasey88

Army girl- you're obv having the hcg now affect your ohss, I would treat it as if you had ohss to be on the safe side, as if it is then it will only get worse as the days go on... Xx


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Kali did they ever take fluid out from you? I'm fine for now. Able to walk around a little bit and I am peeing after I drink. I'm gunna call the nurse in the morning. I have not been eating much. Crackers and pickles haha.


----------



## Jillie89

Well I am 4dp5dt today. Could not stop crying last night. I just feel like the biggest failure of the year. If this time fails that means in the past 2 years, 6 rounds of clomid, ovarian drilling and 3 rounds of IVF have all been for nothing! Because of my strong desire to have kids, we are going broke and insane! I have had cramping/tightness feelings since 1dp transfer. Hardly any cm, just clumps of crinone during the day and chalky discharge from the pessaries at night. My boobs may as we'll be used as punching bags... They don't hurt or are tender at all! Seeing everyone's wonderful BFPs make me even more scared for a BFN and a bigger failure.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Jillie- keep your head up. The morning before I got my BFP I was balling thinking that it didn't work and how would I be able to get off this much time from work again. I had cramping and a weird feeling starting 1DP5DT...keep us posted!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Cali- YAY!!! :dance: :yipee: :dance: I'm so excited for you!! Congrats lady! I wonder how many of your embies stuck?!! You could have triplets!!! Thanks for the info on the pineapple. I'm ready to try anything!!

Serenyx- Did you do another test? Only 1 week to go until your next appointment!

CJ- :hugs: Hang in there. The betas are headed in the right direction so hopefully they play some catch up before the 24th.

mm- Almost time for your next beta! Only 2 more sleeps to go!! Thats great that you are having some more symptoms now too!

meowmeow - Good luck tomorrow! KUP! 

Girl- Sounds like OHSS from the hcg/BFP. Try to drink lots of gatorade! I would definitely call your clinic tomorrow morning as I'm sure they'll want to know how you are feeling. 

tcreasey- Fx the bloating is from the hcg/BFP for you!! 

Jillie- :hugs: This is such a tough journey, but hang in there. I hate that IVF isn't a sure thing but I so hope this one is THE ONE for you!! Fx. 

AFM- I am getting so excited and nervous for ET! I go back and forth from thinking this will work or this won't work. I swear i'm giving myself an ulcer! If I'm going this crazy now, how will I ever survive after ET!?!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I had a breakdown just like you at that same time for like a week. I had wo
eird pinches from 2dp5dt. I'm now cramping. anyone else have cramping?


----------



## cali_kt

Jillie- Keep your head up. We all understand how you are feeling...exactly! Your 4DPT.. still have plenty of time for BFP. And everyone all has different symtoms!!! :hugs: Hang in there hun!

GDane- I have mild cramping in the evenings from like 2dpt and on. I think it's pretty normal for not only IVFers but the normal lucky fertile myrtles!! Having any MS yet? I am getting nauesous througout the day already!! Crazy! I have never been so happy to be sick! I love your updated ticker at the bottom! We are a day apart on gestation! :dance:

Hate- Thanks!!! We are wondering too! I was so nervous POAS today like yesterday was all a dream. Dreamt about it all night!!! Can't believe the digi came up!!! :dance: Getting excited for you!!!!


----------



## tcreasey88

I tested ;( bfn, 6dp (well more 5.5) but thought it would show :( retest in a few days.... I'm not out right :( xxx


----------



## cali_kt

TCreasey- You're right...you're not out at all!!! It is still super early!! Gdane was 7dp! And I have seen people take all the way to 10! Glad you aren't too down on it!!! I can't wait to see your BFP when it gets here!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby Me

Just joining the thread, hope you don't mind but I could do with some advice. I'm 2dp5dt now, FET med cycle. On my fresh cycle I had BFP ending in chemical at 6 weeks (lost before visible on ultrasound, progesterone held lining till I stopped meds). I had lots of symptoms with that cycle, firstly starting from one day past transfer right up to the end, my cramps were severe and I got really hot. This time I feel nothing. So scared. It's making me really nervous.

Last time I did couch rest for 48 hours, whereas I only did for 24 hours this time. I had a two hour drive to a family lunch yesterday and a 2 hour drive back. Worried that I've done something to make it go wrong.


----------



## Serenyx

Jillie89 said:


> Well I am 4dp5dt today. I have had cramping/tightness feelings since 1dp transfer. Hardly any cm, just clumps of crinone during the day and chalky discharge from the pessaries at night. My boobs may as we'll be used as punching bags... They don't hurt or are tender at all!

You still have plenty of time to get your BFP. I had similar to you, tightness/cramping, no cm and no sore breasts. Just hang in there.



Hatethewait85 said:


> Serenyx- Did you do another test? Only 1 week to go until your next appointment!

I did another Clearblue Digital this morning and it has finally changed to 2-3. It's a bit slow but at least it changed! I now have to hold off another week to test again to try and get the 3+ :blush:

I wish it was only a week :haha: Sadly I have two weeks to wait til my appt (6th Jan).



> AFM- I am getting so excited and nervous for ET! I go back and forth from thinking this will work or this won't work. I swear i'm giving myself an ulcer! If I'm going this crazy now, how will I ever survive after ET!?!

Good luck with ET! Only a few more days to go! :happydance:



tcreasey88 said:


> I tested ;( bfn, 6dp (well more 5.5) but thought it would show :( retest in a few days.... I'm not out right :( xxx

You are not out yet, some people just take longer for the HcG to get to detectable levels in their urine :hugs:

ATM I am fairly sore. I have not been sleeping well (waking up in the middle of the night unable to get back to sleep) and I have a blasted cold. Last night I had some cramps in my lower left abdomen and today I have lower back pain! ARG! I wish I had 'normal' symptoms such as nausea, breast tenderness etc

Any one else not have textbook symptoms?


----------



## Serenyx

Baby Me said:


> Just joining the thread, hope you don't mind but I could do with some advice. I'm 2dp5dt now, FET med cycle. On my fresh cycle I had BFP ending in chemical at 6 weeks (lost before visible on ultrasound, progesterone held lining till I stopped meds). I had lots of symptoms with that cycle, firstly starting from one day past transfer right up to the end, my cramps were severe and I got really hot. This time I feel nothing. So scared. It's making me really nervous.
> 
> Last time I did couch rest for 48 hours, whereas I only did for 24 hours this time. I had a two hour drive to a family lunch yesterday and a 2 hour drive back. Worried that I've done something to make it go wrong.

I had hardly any symptoms - you won't have done anything wrong. Several RE's don't even advise rest, they just say to take the first day easy but then you can return to normal. Sitting in a car to go to lunch certainly won't have done any harm.


----------



## cali_kt

Baby- :hi: Glad to see you came over and joined us! Hoping it offers more reassurance!! How many did you transfer? I'll add you to the roll call. Was your ET on 12/20? As for rest...my clinic just recommends you don't raise your BP, temp or stress for 48 hours. So don't worry. I think they do it as a CYA for them. :shrug:

Serenyx- Wooohooo! :dance: That's wonderful that you are 2-3 now!! I'm having back aches too. Mine is mid area. I'm working tonight (first night on since transfer) at the hospital. Glad it is slow because I have been spoiling myself and putting my feet up!! And I have had a cold too, and read its actually a preggo symptom!!!


----------



## Baby Me

ET was on 21st Dec, 2 blastos transferred. X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/20131223_061659-1_zps77ai3n3g.jpg

my boobs are less sore, I was cramping last night and a little this morning and my test is lighter :( Travis is sooo excited. I can't be losing it already :cry:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I think the line still looks beautiful!!


----------



## cali_kt

It still looks good!!! Definitely not lighter!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so bummed, I'm pretty sure I'm out. I know I have my 4th beta tomorrow but I just ....idk sigh......my line is still dark but just rising to slow


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi everyone! 
Wow..it seems as if everyone is getting a BFP here..congrats!! I'm sorry to post here but I figured I could ask you all for advice.
I went in today for a baseline ultrasound and to make sure hcg was zero (it was 7 @beta). I got AF 4 days after stopping meds so I'm right on track..my beta was only a week ago. My question is this, and I'm curious to see what you guys would do in my situation. I thought my RE would suggest going right into another FET cycle. He brought up maybe doing a fresh cycle of IVF. He did say that FET would also be a good option. He says now the clinic has changed to only doing 5 day transfers for FET (and maybe for fresh too..not sure). When mine were frozen they were on day 3. So basically I may have had some grow to day 5 but I'll never know. I'm afraid of doing another FET and having it not work but I'm also afraid of doing a fresh IVF cycle if an FET would have worked. We have 3 frozen embryos left and they were all good quality and 7 or 8 cells on day 3. 
What would you all do?
TIA and congrats again to all the BFPs...!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi kaylakin! Does cost play a factor? If you can go right into another FET I would try that option first cause you can do it sooner and it's a lot easier on your body. I have seen plenty of 3dt that result in pregnancies, especially since you have good quality ones. What are you leaning towards though?

Cj: it's hard not to feel that way. All I can say is I'll be praying for you! This is such a hard process. I'm sorry :hugs:

AFM: I am worried that I won't get my beta results back tomorrow :/ so I'm considering buying a clearblue digital with the weeks estimator to make sure my hcg is over 200 at least!! If it doubled correctly it should be around 980 tomorrow... But I read to get the 3+ result your hcg has to be 2000 or above? Anyone else read/heard that?


----------



## Serenyx

Kaylakin said:


> My question is this, and I'm curious to see what you guys would do in my situation. I thought my RE would suggest going right into another FET cycle. He brought up maybe doing a fresh cycle of IVF. He did say that FET would also be a good option. He says now the clinic has changed to only doing 5 day transfers for FET (and maybe for fresh too..not sure). When mine were frozen they were on day 3. So basically I may have had some grow to day 5 but I'll never know. I'm afraid of doing another FET and having it not work but I'm also afraid of doing a fresh IVF cycle if an FET would have worked. We have 3 frozen embryos left and they were all good quality and 7 or 8 cells on day 3.
> What would you all do?

For me personally it would all depend on your age. Egg quality decreases as you get older so if you are of an age where your eggs are likely to be rapidly declining in quality then I would go for a fresh cycle and hope for some more frosties so that if you need to you can have a FET after. FETs are so much easier on the body though! So if you have time on your side then you can always try the FET first.



mmbelle87 said:


> AFM: I am worried that I won't get my beta results back tomorrow :/ so I'm considering buying a clearblue digital with the weeks estimator to make sure my hcg is over 200 at least!! If it doubled correctly it should be around 980 tomorrow... But I read to get the 3+ result your hcg has to be 2000 or above? Anyone else read/heard that?

Yes, I was researching the different sensitivities of the Clearblue Digital and found the following:



> The sensitivity quoted by the company is:
> 1-2 weeks: 50-200
> 2-3 weeks: 200-2000
> 3+ weeks: 2000+

Some places say the lower limit for 1-2 is 25 instead of 50 but that won't be a problem for what you want it for. However the conception indicator isn't always that reliable, it will depend on how concentrated your urine is.

If you are expecting yours to be around 980 then you should get a 2-3.


----------



## meowmeowmeow

Just wanted to update you guys... 

My 2nd beta (4 days after the 1st one) is 2,028. 8-[progesterone is 124. I've set up f/u progesterone check and Ultrasound on 1/3/14.

Now I'm worried about my ultrasound! Last time I had it (Dec 2012), it didn't show anything so they diagnosed it as ectopic :sad2: but see, I'm not even sure if that was actually the case since I just read that those with a retroverted uterus tend to have trouble visualizing the sac early on.... Whatever. That's in the past. This time, if they don't see anything, I will demand a second opinion with an imaging specialist. Sometimes you really have to look out for yourself and do what you need to do. 


I just hope this time, I won't have to do that, and I can see the sac right off the bat. Pleaaaaase, God! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I want to see that lovely baby sac this time!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Well I went to the ER. It's annoying here because they don't know what to do. They took my blood and Beta is 172....is that good?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

And my stomach is still huge...waiting on doc to tell me what they are gunna do


----------



## Hatethewait85

tcreasey- You are definitely not out!! Hang in there chica :hugs: 

Babyme- Every pregnancy is different so I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms. I'm sure the drive yesterday did not hurt your chances. I've even heard people go back to work after ET?!? I know how stressful this part may be but try to think happy thoughts! :hugs: 

Serenyx- Yay for the change to 2-3 weeks. Wishful thinking on my part that your next appointment was a week away since my OTD will be 1/6, too!!! What was I thinking?!? :doh: Wish I could offer some personal reassurance on the atypical symptoms, but not every pregnancy is the same so try not to worry too much.

Gdane- Your line today looks fine to me! :hugs:

CJ- :hugs: Hang in there. Hoping for good Beta news tomorrow!! 

Kaylakin- That is a tough decision to make. I can tell you what my plan is if this FET doesn't work... I'll only have one embryo left but I will try another FET with it because like others have said FETs are easier and cheaper. I don't have insurance coverage for IVF but if I did, that may change my plan. I have seen that sometimes they will grow embryos that were frozen on day 2, 3, etc to blast prior to transfer. There is a risk you won't have any left to transfer that way but then you will know right away?? 

mm- Good luck tomorrow! I hope you get your results back that day. It would be so nerve wracking to wait until Thursday! Perhaps you'd be able to call the hospital for the results?

meowmeow- Fx you have a perfect ultrasound next week!! 

Girl- 172 sounds pretty good. Did you tell your clinic you had one today? They'd probably know if you are on track. Did you hear anything back on what to do about OHSS?


----------



## cali_kt

Kayla- Is money an issue? For us, we can't afford another round of IVF, so I would do a FET. But if money is not.. I agree with Serenyx!

MM- I bet you get back your beta tomorrow! Does your clinic run it in-house? Just in case I would have the advanced digi on hand. Good luck tomorrow! And keep us posted! :thumbup:

Meow- Wooohooo! Holy Moly...you must have some multiples in there!!! :dance: I have a retroverted uterus too. That is scary!! Definitely get a second opinion if needed! And you're right..you have to be your own advocate. Crossing my fingers for a textbook ultrasound and you will report back some babies' heartrates to us!!

Girl- That is a great beta! How are you doing? Thinking about you and hope you're doing okay. :hugs:

Hate- You are so close to your transfer! :dance:

AFM- I'm so bloated, tired, backache and sore chest. BUT I am loving every second of it. Just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas! You all have been such a great support system to me!! Hope your holiday is special!! I feel so incredibly blessed to finally be pregnant and it's Christmas!!! :wohoo:


----------



## tcreasey88

Just wanted to say MERRY XMAS ladies, I hope you all have a lovely day... and tryyyyy and relax, I know I will try to!

We have all been through so much this year, and it is testament to us all that we all made it through, and we will all get our miracle's eventually, it may not be today, or Christmas, or even in the next few months, but it will come eventually, and nobody will be more deserving.

Thank you for all your support over the past month, and I hope to have god news soon, but if it isn't, then it isn't the end, it's just going to make me stronger.

XXX


----------



## doshima

Hi everyone, just want to say I braved up and tested this morning. Santa delivered my gift on the dot. Like I said to my friend in another thread, if Pregnancy was a loaf of bread, I'll cut the TTC ladies a good slice. Merry Xmas!

:dust: to everyone
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131223-00314.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mmbelle87

Merry Christmas Ladies!! :xmas6: 

Beta was 787 today!! My nurse seemed super happy with that number, she said they were looking for above 590. So I'll be happy until my first Ultrasound which is scheduled for January 2nd!! Can't wait! 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and remembers how truly blessed we all are in our lives! I know Christmas makes me so thankful for the family I do have :) thanks for all the love and and support from you all! 

Merry Christmas! :xmas12:


----------



## snozbery26

First of all... Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Tomorrow is 5dp5dt, and day 1 of daily poas til OTD 12/30. Hope I get the next bfp in our growing list of bfp'ers!!

Hope you all have a beautiful holiday and are able to count our many blessings. Best of luck to all the mommies in waiting while the rest of us wait for our BFP


----------



## Jillie89

Merry Christmas EVERYONE!!!

6dp5dt today and a BFP! Let's hope it is super sticky for us this time. Even got to wrap up the test and gave it to my hubby as his Christmas present.
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-25 07.47.18.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## snozbery26

Jillie, congrats! Thats a beautiful line at 6dp. A very Merry Christmas to you! Your hubby must have loved that!!


----------



## Jillie89

snozbery26 said:


> Jillie, congrats! Thats a beautiful line at 6dp. A very Merry Christmas to you! Your hubby must have loved that!!

Thank you so much :) I asked him yesterday if he could have anything in the world, what would he want for Christmas. He immediately said, "to know you are having my baby." Could not wipe the smile off his face when I gave it to him this morning. He even noticed how darkish the line was. At 7dp last time (which ended in MC) it was just a squinter. Now the long wait til 2nd Jan for blood test as our IVF clinic is closed til then and we are out of town Friday, so can't get in to my GP in time before we go.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Well ladies, congrats on the BFPs! These past few days have been so horrible! The ER did nothing. I have gained 5 lbs and look 6 months preg. I'm so uncomfortable! My husband made the decision to get me on a plane the day after Xmas and go to the doctor. They are already expecting me to come and we have already talked about fluid drainage. I just want relief!


----------



## snozbery26

Oh, Girl.. that is miserable!! I had severe ohss last cycle but nothing like what you are going through! 
Hope you are able to enjoy a little bit of your christmas, sounds like your real gift is coming the day after though! Feel better, loads of positivity coming your way


----------



## Serenyx

Just popping on quickly to wish all of you ladies a very Merry Christmas! I hope you all have a lovely day :)


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies, 
I will have to catch up on personals later today. Asking for prayers and positive thoughts today as I go in for my beta. I am pretty worried. My line on my FRER has not been getting darker. It hasn't got lighter, but it hasn't gotten darker when comparing tuesdays and todays. I'm praying that these babies stay with me.[-o&lt;
Good luck today too Gday!


----------



## dovkav123

cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will have to catch up on personals later today. Asking for prayers and positive thoughts today as I go in for my beta. I am pretty worried. My line on my FRER has not been getting darker. It hasn't got lighter, but it hasn't gotten darker when comparing tuesdays and todays. I'm praying that these babies stay with me.[-o&lt;
> Good luck today too Gday!

Hoping and praying you have an exellent beta number!


----------



## meowmeowmeow

Jillie - Congrats on that beautiful BFP! You and your husband must be over the moon!! So happy for you, girl!

mmbelle - Great beta!!!!! Hoping that you have a wonderful first ultrasound results too!

Doshima - YAY for your BFP!!! Love it when it pops up and says "pregnant"! When is your beta?

Serenyx - How have you been feeling?! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas!!!

snozberry - How's the POAS going? Hoping you get your BFP too!

GirlArmy - How are you feeling??? i had OHSS too right after my retrieval, and during my transfer, the embryologist told me later that my ovaries were still enlarged. No wonder I can barely walk from the discomfort and look like i'm 6 months pregnant! Up til now, 5w1d, my right ovary is STILL bothering me.. hang in there, girl!!!! You're gonna get through this! Besides, I read that OHSS tends to get worse when you're pregnant. ;)

Cali - Lots and lots of luck on the Beta test! Even with my high Beta's, my U/S showed one gestational sac only. :D They said that at this early time (5w1d), it is to be expected. I hoping to God that next week, I see the yolk or a fetal pole, and a heartbeat! Something!! 

Hatethewait - So far, the ultrasound was textbook for 5 weeks! THANKS!!!! 

tcreasey - Merry Christmas! I hope you get your good news soon too!! Fx for your BFP!


----------



## Hatethewait85

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday yesterday! I will have to catch up on everything this afternoon. 

I'm officially PUPO with 2 lil embryos!!!! :dance: So excited as this is the closest to pregnant I've ever been! Hoping they are nice and sticky lil ones. Now to eat my mac 'n cheese and pineapple! OTD is 1/6/14. 

Cali - GOOD LUCK TODAY!!


----------



## meowmeowmeow

You ladies would not believe the Christmas I had. 

I got into a car accident. on Christmas night. in a major expressway. :cry:

I was driving home from my sister's and my husband is in the passenger seat. It had been snowing consistently since 4pm and tried to wait it out for it to stop. Nope. Still going and if anything, getting worse. Finally 9PM, I decided that it was definitely time to go home despite all the snow. About 10 minutes before the house, I was driving in the same speed as the flow of traffic (which btw was SLOW) however my car's rear snowtires began to slide and I veered off to the next lane (thank God no one was there), but then to make matters worse, the tires just kept sliding.. I did a full 180 going forward and the front right corner of my car ended up hitting the partition . Needless to say, I am in complete SHOCK. THANK GOD, my husband is unharmed. THANK GOD, no one else got hurt. I bumped my knee on the dashboard so I have a huge ass bruise, but at least we're alive. I have never been so scared in my entire life. :cry: I cried all night and couldn't sleep, thinking about the baby and everything that could've been. I am thankful that my husband and I were alive but what about our baby?

This morning, I call to the fertility doctor's office and told them what happpened, and my concerns about the baby. I know I'm only 5weeks1day but can the accident have hurt the baby? They told me to come in today for an ultrasound (mine wasn't supposed to be until next week). Anyway, I was super nervous as this was where things went wrong before. This time though, they found a gestational SAC!! IN THE RIGHT PLACE!!! (for somebody that was previously dx with an ectopic, this makes all the difference!) I thought I should see more (fetal pole/heartbeat/yolk), but the nurse, ultrasound tech, and medical assistant all assured me that this is to be expected for an early pregnancy like mine. They asked me to come back next week.... and I am hoping to God that I see more than just a sac!!! Possibly a heartbeat and a fetal pole too?!? Pleeeeeease God! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I'd give anything to hear that heartbeat!!!

Omg, what a Christmas. :dohh:


----------



## Hatethewait85

meowmeowmeow said:


> You ladies would not believe the Christmas I had.
> 
> I got into a car accident. on Christmas night. in a major expressway in Chicago. :cry:
> 
> I was driving home from my sister's and my husband is in the passenger seat. It had been snowing consistently since 4pm and tried to wait it out for it to stop. Nope. Still going and if anything, getting worse. Finally 9PM, I decided that it was definitely time to go home despite all the snow. About 10 minutes before the house, I was driving in the same speed as the flow of traffic (which btw was SLOW) however my car's rear snowtires began to slide and I veered off to the next lane (thank God no one was there), but then to make matters worse, the tires just kept sliding.. I did a full 180 going forward and the front right corner of my car ended up hitting the partition . Needless to say, I am in complete SHOCK. THANK GOD, my husband is unharmed. THANK GOD, no one else got hurt. I bumped my knee on the dashboard so I have a huge ass bruise, but at least we're alive. I have never been so scared in my entire life. :cry: I cried all night and couldn't sleep, thinking about the baby and everything that could've been. I am thankful that my husband and I were alive but what about our baby?
> 
> This morning, I call to the fertility doctor's office and told them what happpened, and my concerns about the baby. I know I'm only 5weeks1day but can the accident have hurt the baby? They told me to come in today for an ultrasound (mine wasn't supposed to be until next week). Anyway, I was super nervous as this was where things went wrong before. This time though, they found a gestational SAC!! IN THE RIGHT PLACE!!! (for somebody that was previously dx with an ectopic, this makes all the difference!) I thought I should see more (fetal pole/heartbeat/yolk), but the nurse, ultrasound tech, and medical assistant all assured me that this is to be expected for an early pregnancy like mine. They asked me to come back next week.... and I am hoping to God that I see more than just a sac!!! Possibly a heartbeat and a fetal pole too?!? Pleeeeeease God! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I'd give anything to hear that heartbeat!!!
> 
> Omg, what a Christmas. :dohh:

Wow!! That'd be terribly scary. :hugs: I am glad you and your hubby are all ok. That is so great they were able to see the gestational sac right where they should! Hope your ultrasound next week offers reassurance! :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Doshima- Congrats on your Christmas BFP!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:

mm- Wohoo for a great Beta the other day!! :wohoo: I can't believe your first scan is next week already!! That's great! 

Snoz- Did you test yet?? Hoping to hear good news from you soon!

Jillie- Congrats on your Christmas BFP!! :yipee: :happydance: How excited was your hubby to open up that gift!! Love it! Only 1 week to go until your test! The time will fly!

Girl- Hope you are feeling better after your appointment today! :hugs: 

Cali, Gdane- Any word on your beta results?? Fx for good news!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Well ladies I'm out, even though my beta is still rising it's not rising correctly.... Have a wtf appointment the 3rd, best of luck to everyone


----------



## GdaneMom4now

my beta today was 427!!! they said it's excellent. getting another on Monday. I didn't update because I haven't been able to keep up with everyone on my phone so I feel bad updating about myself


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

476 on my beta today! And ladies, OHSS is a bitchhhh! I went to the doc today. 3.1 liters drained out of my abdomen! What a relief. I am just scared it will come back.

Gdane- our betas are so close!! :)


----------



## snozbery26

Oh, CJ im so sorry. Your Meant To Be just isnt there yet, it will come. You are in my thoughts!

GDane-- woohoo!! Thats amazing!!

Girl-- holy cow over 3 liters?! You must feel soo much better and im glad to hear it :)

AFM- poas for 3 days now, still bfns. Tomorrow is only 7dp5dt though so im just praying that im not out yet! My failed cycle i started AF 6dp and so far so good today but now each day moving forward im gonna be a nervous nellie.. esp since ive been crampy like af off and on.


----------



## cali_kt

CJ- I am so sorry :hugs: I know how hard this is. 

Hate- I'm thinking of you! I am excited that your transfer went well and will be crossing my fingers for you.

Congrats to all the BFPs and beautiful betas! I am truly happy for you. 

AFM- I just can't stop crying. My beta came back at 21. :cry: My RE said to remain hopeful. I had (2) day 6 embies and (1) day 5 embie. Maybe day 6's implanted and produced HCG and then I lost em and day 5 is a late implanter. I don't go back till monday. Ladies, I am not hopeful. I have read some encouraging stories, but I know that is not good. I'm trying to remain positive, so if you have any horrifying low HCG stories..please don't share with me!!:haha: These were the last of our embies. We can not afford another round of IVF. We can't afford a private adoption, which I have seen climb to the 30 grand range. Out of options. :cry: Anyway, didn't want to leave you all hanging. Thank you for all the support. Best of luck to all of you. I'll be lurking around. :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I will try catching up on everyone now that I have a slow-ish work day and I'm finally on a computer!! Sorry about that...I'll just go back a couple pages so sorry if none of this makes sense or if I miss someone. :blush:

tcreasey: I loved your post on Christmas eve. I really really hope you get some good news, but if you don't, I love your positivity. I see your test date is today...any news??

Doshima: Congrats!!! That's super exciting! makes me want to go get more tests lol

mmbelle: great news on your beta! I'm very very happy for you :hugs:.

Snozbery: best of luck on tesing, you still are kinda early, but I hope you get your BFP! I've been having cramping this entire time, so hopefully its a great sign for you. 

Cali: I'm so incredibly sorry to hear your news. Was this your first beta? I know of a couple girls on here and on a facebook group that had a low first beta then it started doubling. I really hope you get some good news. Adoption is out of control for costs. I really hope you don't have to worry about that. One girl that had a really low beta and was spotting now has a bouncing baby boy. :hugs: 


Jillie89: CONGRATS!!! That's a REALLY long wait for your beta...I guess I had to wait 5 days for mine. Fx'd for a great number!

GirlArmy: I can't believe how you spent your Christmas, I'm so sorry you had to go through that but it sounds like you have a great little bean snuggling in nicely. 

Serenyx: HOw are you doing? 

meowmeow: How terrifying about your car accident. I'm so happy you are okay. We had a terrible car accident near where I live and it ended up being my sil step brother that died...you're so so lucky. Glad your baby is doing well.

Hatethewait: This is the worst part of IVF that you're in. Brace yourself for an emotional rollercoaster and best of luck to you. :hugs:

CJohnson: I'm so sorry I posted my beta right after you posted your news. I'm so so sorry. I didn't even see it, its been really hard keeping up on my phone. I hope you're doing okay :hugs:

AFM: Nothing new here, like I said, my beta was 427 yesterday which really made me hopeful so I hope it is rising properly. I will have to wait til Monday to find out which is excruciating. I'm still having cramps and my boobs still hurt so I'm taking that as a good sign. This was our one and only shot so I'm clinging onto it with everything I have. All our other embryos didn't survive so these two inside of me HAVE to hang on and grow!


----------



## Jillie89

Thank you all you wonderful ladies. Hope you all had wonderful christmas'. Hubby and I are so happy but still so cautious of our bfps until beta. Another 6 days away! But my tests are getting darker each day and are super darker than last times mc. Please little bean stay sticky!

This is today's test at 9dp5dt.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Jillie that is a beautiful line!!!!!


----------



## Jillie89

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Jillie that is a beautiful line!!!!!

Thank you. Hope you are feeling a lot more comfortable. :hugs:


----------



## snozbery26

Cali, im so sorry. What a bummer :-( Stay strong and know we are all cheering for you for that next beta.

AFM- I cried the whole way home from work. Im 7dp5dt and i found light pink discharge, just a tiny amount but there. This is how AF started last failed cycle, just a day later than last time. My boobs are 100% not sore, i have on and off cramps. I fear im gonna be out ladies. Gonna keep poas until otd Monday and just pray im wrong.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Am I supposed to feel pregnant yet? Because I don't


----------



## snozbery26

Yep, raging AF. Cramps, bleeding, the whole thing. Im out. Good luck to all of you still waiting and a happy and healthy 9 months to the bfp mamas.


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm so sorry snoz and Cali I'm with you, I completely understand how you feel...message me if you want to talk


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

I am so sorry and heartbroken for you girls.
I have failed this cycle too, got BFN with 3 HPT. I am still on progesterone and spotting tiny second day. Monday going for beta, for double check and for a final closure.

Wishing us all happy new year and i hope its the last year that see's us childless and that by next wooden horse year we will be mummies or pregnant. This time of year is so hard but lets enjoy this time and keep hopeful for a fantastic new year xxxx


----------



## cali_kt

Jillie- Congrats on your beautiful lines. :dance: Hope your beta is nice and high and quadruples! 

Snoz- I am so sorry. :cry: I know how incredibly disappointing that is.

CJ- I pm'd you. :hugs:

Girl- You have beautiful numbers, maybe you'll be the lucky one with no morning sickness!

Gdane- Thanks for the support! 

Dov- I am sorry about your BFN. :hugs: Sounds like you are staying positive and that's wonderful.

AFM- My beta this morning was 10. :cry: They are making me do another beta on Monday. They are still making me take PIO shots and estrogen.:nope: I don't understand it. Why would they make me do this? There isn't even hope or a miracle that can occur here. What is the point? Does anyone have experience with this? Will I bleed when on PIO or will my body wait till it stops. The clinic is making my number go to 0 before they stop the meds. WHY??????? I don't want to drag this out. I am devastated. I need closure and I want to try to move ahead. This is just really hard. These were our last embies. We now will never have bio children. I guess we will try adoption. Don't know how that money will appear. Don't even know where to start. If anyone has any experience of what I am going through...let me know.


----------



## doshima

So sorry Cali. I had a similar experience in June this year. A week after my my blood test, my lines started getting lighter by the day. My clinic don do Beta's except they suspect a problem. However, I was sent for a Beta test and it came out 10, 2 days later it was less than 0.5 and had to stop my meds. AF came 3days later in clots and really painful and pungent (sorry, TMI). 
Am sorry this may not be the answer you were hoping to hear but it was my experience. Yours could be different. Do the 2nd Beta and am sure it will be clearer what the next action should be.

I've got you in my prayers.


----------



## Hatethewait85

CJ- :hugs: So sorry things are not progressing as they should. I hope you get some insight at your wtf this week. 

cali- :hugs: I am so sorry!! I know nothing I say will make you feel better. I hate how unfair this all is. 

Gdane- What a great first beta!! GL with your next one tomorrow! 

Girl- Your beta was awesome too! 3.1 liters drained sounds awful. I hope you haven't had to get more drained! 

Jillie- Your last test looks beautiful! 

snoz- :hugs: So sorry to hear AF made her appearance. Will you have a follow-up with your docs to discuss things soon? 

dovkav- Sorry about your BFN, too :hugs: 

AFM- It's been 3 days since my transfer and I can't really tell much. I think I am having some off and on dull cramping but it's possible it's all in my head. :shrug: How early did some of you start noticing things? I am trying to decide if I should test NYE or NY day (it will be 5dp5dt or 6dp5dt). What do you think? I am worried I will be devastated to see a BFN but I am itching to test already. I only have two FRER's at home so I can't go POAS crazy!!


----------



## cali_kt

Crossing everything for you Hate!! I started feeling pulls, twinges and dull cramping at 3dpt! Sounds promising.


----------



## Kaylakin

Cali - I'm so sorry about your low beta. I can't imagine how you must feel being that you have used the last of your frozen embryos. It's just not fair sometimes. Maybe there's a reason for all of this - but maybe we'll never know. I don't know what's the norm, but my clinic had me stop all meds after just my first beta, which was a 7. It seemed a bit premature to me, but then staying on your meds until the beta is zero seems a bit overkill as well. I thought that the PIO would delay AF, but I'm not sure. I stopped my meds on a Monday evening and got AF Friday morning. I wish you didn't have to go through this. It's harder, too, with all the dumb hormones in the body. I felt better once I got AF and the progesterone was low and out of my system, and I'd had more of a chance to process things. It seems like they're making it hard for you to move on by delaying things and having you keep doing the injections, etc. Anyway, I feel for you and wish none of us had to deal with any of this....PM me if you need to chat as well...


----------



## Kaylakin

Snoz - I'm so sorry - When is your official beta? This is all so hard...


----------



## Kaylakin

Dov and CJ - wanted to say I am really sorry as well. Dov - I like your positivity - it's hard to keep it up at times like this. I go back and forth between feeling positive and feeling so scared for the future. 

CJ - tell us what they say at the WTF appointment. If this is your second chemical - do they do any additional testing ? Or I wonder if it's just a fluke, as it could happen with a natural pregnancy as well.. There's so much guesswork involved..so much we don't know. I am curious about this because I had a chemical this cycle. I'm wondering when it is considered not just a random occurrence - when would they do additional testing. I will ask my doc next time I see him as well. I can imagine how you feel - this is the worst....


----------



## Kaylakin

Hatethewait - As far as when to test - I did not test before my actual beta. I realize that I'm in the minority here, but I personally can't deal with a BFN before the beta, or with a BFP before the beta only to find out that it's a chemical pregnancy. That's just my 2 cents -but I don't know anyone else who waits!!


----------



## snozbery26

Today was my otd beta.. big fat BFN. WTF appt on 1/13. I dont know if i can handle another cycle. Its been all i can do to scrape myself off of the floor since Friday. I at least found a therapist who deals with infertility, i think its time i sought treatment for the toll and not just for the outcome. Im so sorry to all of us on this stupid journey. 
If anyone needs me or wants to talk, please pm me. We can all still band together to figure out whats next


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

I'm sorry girly! Are you able to try again?!?


----------



## cali_kt

Snoz- How did you find someone that deals with infertility? I think it is time for me too.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kaylakin said:


> Hatethewait - As far as when to test - I did not test before my actual beta. I realize that I'm in the minority here, but I personally can't deal with a BFN before the beta, or with a BFP before the beta only to find out that it's a chemical pregnancy. That's just my 2 cents -but I don't know anyone else who waits!!

I totally get where you are coming from with the waiting though. At this point I feel like I'm more afraid to see a BFN so I am going to wait as long as I can to test. Although I did change my mind several times today so I'm not sure how much longer I'll hold off. How many days after transfer was your beta?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Snoz- :hugs: :hugs: I wish there was something that I could say to make it easier. I hope your doc is able to give you answers at your WTF appointment in a couple of weeks. I've often thought of seeing a therapist to help better handle the emotional burden of this journey but wasn't sure if I'd find it worthwhile. Let me know if you find it helpful. 

cali- You could ask your clinic if they have a therapist that they work with or would recommend. I know some clinics even have one on staff.


----------



## dovkav123

My AF came in the evening after the blood test. Even I was on the progesterone. Estrogen was 65, progesterone 5. 
My beta .6
My eyes are too dry to cry, really, I feel numb and cold. 
My hubby just wants to try again.
I want to take a break from IvF.
I want check my uterus with a contrast dye. Support LF with progesterone. And just BD.....

I didn't go for beta for nothing...
I also checking my folic acid levels.
APA- antiphospholipid antibody
APS- antiphospholipid syndrome

I beleave we have problems with implantation. My hubby's sperm is perfect, his morfology 5%(average 4%) Morfology has to do with chromosomal abnormalties.


----------



## cali_kt

Dov- I am so sorry. :hugs: Sent you a PM. 

Hate- How are you feeling? I'm thinking of you and hoping for the very best! :dust:


----------



## Kaylakin

Hatethewait - My beta was 12dp3dt (would have been 11dp3dt but the weekend got in the way). My HCG was 7. I'm wondering if I'd done an HPT if it would have been positive. Either way, I'm glad I didn't, but I totally understand wanting to know early as well!


----------



## Kaylakin

Snoz - A therapist sounds like a great idea. I've thought of it many times in the past- even got around to calling one, then chickened out. It's hard because I've only really told my husband and he can only help so much. One friend I've told, but then she told me today that maybe my failed cycle was a blessing - WTF?? 
I hope you find some good support through therapy. And yes - let's keep in touch and band together!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kaylakin said:


> Hatethewait - My beta was 12dp3dt (would have been 11dp3dt but the weekend got in the way). My HCG was 7. I'm wondering if I'd done an HPT if it would have been positive. Either way, I'm glad I didn't, but I totally understand wanting to know early as well!

My beta will be at 11dp5dt (Monday), must be so late because of the weekend, too? :shrug: I'd bet you would've tested positive on an HPT as I've seen lots of women capture chemical pregnancies on HPTs, but I wonder how many are missed?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Stark white BFN when I tested today 6dp5dt :cry: I know there's still a chance but I'm having a hard time staying optimistic. I definitely wish I would've waited until closer to OTD as I'm struggling to stay motivated to continue my meds! I have one test left so will probably test Sat so I can cry it out this weekend if needed before Mon (OTD). Even so I will probably be a complete mess at work if it's negative.

Hope 2014 is off to a better start for all of you ladies! :flower:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Keep your head up! There could be a line waiting for you tomorrow!


----------



## Jillie89

Bloods drawn today finally. Had a teary while the nurse took it. I really hope when they ring with the results tomorrow, my beta hcg level is ok.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Jillie, how'd your beta go?!


----------



## Jillie89

Have to wait another 3-7 hours for the phone all. Nurse was only going into office this arve to give results over phone as the clinic is still closed until Monday they 6th.


----------



## cali_kt

Jillie- Crossing everything for you hun!

Hate- Darn HPTs. It is early. I will be thinking of you and crossing it all. Try to stay strong..easier said than done, huh?

AFM- I physically began losing my pregnancy on Jan 1. Happy New Year to me huh. And my beta is now under 2. So atleast my body can do one thing right. I'm so happy for all you ladies. I don't want to rain on your parade. I'm so happy to see women like me...finally getting their dreams to come true!!! How are you all doing?


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies, so much has happened since I last posted. I'm so sorry for all the BFN's, I feel your pain :( but I also am so happy for the ladies that are having success!! :)

AFM: I had my first ultrasound today... Not good news. No heartbeat. I am 6weeks and 5 days so they said we probably should've seen it. She also said she didn't see a yolk in the sac so I'm pretty much out. They did do another beta today which was 3400. I go back in 6 days to see if anything changed... Maybe it implanted late?? That's my only hope is it's behind schedule but my dr said to not get my hopes up. It's pure torture until Wednesday (my next US) I still have to do all the stupid injections and it's probably not even a viable pregnancy. I'm just heartbroken. We don't have any more frosties and there's no way in hell we can afford another round of IVF anytime soon. Plus why spend another 15 grand just so I can get pregnant only for it to end in miscarriage?!! Sorry I have to vent, I'm so frustrated and just plain sad.


----------



## Jillie89

Nurse just rang. Yesterday's blood test at 14dp5dt (19dpo)... 2240! I am shocked. They won't be doing more bloods for another week, Thursday the 9th.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Oh mm I'm so sorry!!!(biggest hugs) I know the pain you are going through, please message me if you need to talk


----------



## cali_kt

MM- Sending big hugs!!! :hugs: I sent you a PM. We have a little support group going if you'd like to be apart of it.

Jillie- Wow!! :dance: That is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Hatethewait85

cali- :hugs: 

mmbelle- :hugs: I so hope you had a late implanter! I wish you didn't have to wait a whole week to see what's going on in there either. You must be worried sick. I'm sending all the positive vibes I can muster your way. 

Jillie- What a great beta! :dance: Congrats


----------



## Kaylakin

MM - I'm so sorry this is happening. It seemed as if everything was going well... How unfair... Hoping there is somehow good news next week..


----------



## Kaylakin

Cali - I responded to your PM - did you get it? I can't see my sent messages....


----------



## cali_kt

Just wrote you again! :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

My heart has been broken into a million pieces.. Negative hpt at 10dp5dt. Beta tomorrow to confirm. I've been crying all morning and have no clue how I will get through work tomorrow. We only have one embryo left and I do not know how an SET will work when I couldn't get pregnant with 2 beautiful embryos. I just feel like a complete failure. It seems my body has no interest in getting pregnant as I've never, in the nearly 2.5 years I've been trying, seen 2 lines on a pregnancy test. Sorry for the pity party, I am at a loss. I was given a 65% chance of pregnancy with IVF and I was just so hopeful.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Hate- I'm so sorry. Don't ever give up. It will happen


----------



## dovkav123

I am so very heartbroken for ladies who missed their miracle last cycle IVF. I made a new thread, please join


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ope-please-share-your-story.html#post31155221


----------



## Jillie89

Bloods taken for second beta (a week after my first)... now the long wait for the phone call again. praying for a healthy result.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Jillie - I am anxious to see what it is! I'm sure it will be great. Ours were similar last time. Mine on Monday was a little over 16,000.


----------



## Jillie89

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Jillie - I am anxious to see what it is! I'm sure it will be great. Ours were similar last time. Mine on Monday was a little over 16,000.

I really hope so. How many dpo / dpt was your over 2000 result?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

It was done on 15dp5dt


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

When will they call you to tell you the results? Have you had any symptoms? I have just had lower back pain and uterus cramping. Doc told me it was completely normal. It freaks me out! And I am soooooo tired all of the time


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to let you all know how my second ultrasound went today. We saw a heartbeat!! It was only 80bpm though. But my dr said it could go either way from here. 50/50 chance!! I'll take it!! I honestly thought I was completely out. I had even stopped taking some of my meds :/ bad, I know but it really thought I was out! I still can't believe there was even a baby in there. I have another ultrasound on Tuesday and then we'll really have a better idea if this is going to be a viable pregnancy or not. I need prayers!!!!!! :)


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Oh wow! That is good news!! Did they do another beta?!


----------



## mmbelle87

No not today, I have done 4 now and so now they are going off of ultrasounds instead...


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Ok. Well I will definitely be praying for you!!


----------



## Jillie89

GirlArmyPilot said:


> When will they call you to tell you the results? Have you had any symptoms? I have just had lower back pain and uterus cramping. Doc told me it was completely normal. It freaks me out! And I am soooooo tired all of the time

Hopefully within the next few hours. I have had cramping but read cramping is normal but my mind just turns to the mc pains I felt and it worries me. Trying to remain positive...


----------



## Jillie89

HCG 16300!!! Progesterone 54. Doing a happy dance! :happydance: Bloods again in a week and then ultrasound in the week starting 20th when my FS is finally back.


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Awesome!!! We are so close again hahah!!


----------



## Jillie89

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Awesome!!! We are so close again hahah!!

We are! According to due date calculator for IVF day 5 transfer, I am due 6th September. My birthday is 29th August and I was due in September. FX everything keeps going well. I am petrified about everything now we are here. :dohh: Trying to just enjoy it - but I am so so so so happy! :cloud9:


----------



## Hatethewait85

mmbelle87 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know how my second ultrasound went today. We saw a heartbeat!! It was only 80bpm though. But my dr said it could go either way from here. 50/50 chance!! I'll take it!! I honestly thought I was completely out. I had even stopped taking some of my meds :/ bad, I know but it really thought I was out! I still can't believe there was even a baby in there. I have another ultrasound on Tuesday and then we'll really have a better idea if this is going to be a viable pregnancy or not. I need prayers!!!!!! :)

Hang in there lil baby!! Sending all the good thoughts I can muster your way. Keep us updated after Tuesday! I'll be keeping my fx for you in the meantime.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Jillie89 said:


> HCG 16300!!! Progesterone 54. Doing a happy dance! :happydance: Bloods again in a week and then ultrasound in the week starting 20th when my FS is finally back.

Congrats! Thats a great number. Sounds like everything is going well!


----------



## Jillie89

Hatethewait85 said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> HCG 16300!!! Progesterone 54. Doing a happy dance! :happydance: Bloods again in a week and then ultrasound in the week starting 20th when my FS is finally back.
> 
> Congrats! Thats a great number. Sounds like everything is going well!Click to expand...

Thank you :) Just hoping everything continues to go ok with out little bubble - we are crossing everything possible this is our little miracle baby and I am still pinching myself how lucky we have been this time around. Wish we could just shout it from the rooftops! So petrified about it all still though. Still doesn't feel real to actually say to my husband, "I am pregnant."


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/IMG_20140110_091358-1_zpsgce84rnj.jpg


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! That is so awesome! Congrats!!! I have an appointment this afternoon too! I hope they do an US


----------



## Jillie89

That is fantastic!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Gdane - you brought me luck today! We're having twins too!


----------



## Jillie89

GirlArmyPilot said:


> Gdane - you brought me luck today! We're having twins too!

That is amazing! My husband has been joking twins for me too with our beta levels... If it is, they would be identical as we just had 1 put back. How many did you have transferred GirlArmyPilot?


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

We had two transferred!


----------



## Jillie89

Oh that is just brilliant :) as long as there is just 1 healthy bubba in there for me I will be over the moon! Such a long wait til scan though...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

So Baby A the baby closest to my uterus. The doc is worried that it implanted too low. The heart rate was 110 for that baby. Ugh, I'm nervous. He said that he doesn't want me to worry bit he will keep a close eye on that one. Baby B measured in at 6 weeks 2 days and the heart rate is 124. I do not want to miscarry Baby A.


----------



## Jillie89

Crossing everything for you. :hugs: Positive thoughts!


----------



## Jillie89

Blood test to check my hcg levels again tomorrow. I have no idea what my levels should be :shrug:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

MM - any news on how the u/s went yesterday?


----------



## mmbelle87

No HB, getting a d&c tomorrow so we can do genetic testing and see if something is abnormal. If it's normal, we'll try again in a year or two. We don't have any more frosties. If it's abnormal we will pursue adoption. 

Best of luck to all you ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Im sorry! It will happen, keep your head up


----------



## Jillie89

Having light bleeding late this arve/tonight :( hcg and progesterone levels were all really good from this mornings test. Please bubba be ok!


----------



## GirlArmyPilot

Jillie - anymore bleeding?!


----------



## Jillie89

Stopped yesterday, nothing at all and then woke up with it again this morning but with darker redish small clots. Its not heavy or gushing, but there when I wipe. The nurse said that it could be just my cervix being irritated if it is pink... but now it is turning red. Clinic is closed over weekend, so I don't know what to do. Still haven't had a scan yet. Meant to ring on Monday to book it in. Can't stop crying. So worried. All I have been doing is resting and keeping my fluids up. Have been so sick with ms. :cry:


----------



## Jillie89

Just had my first scan at 7w2d. One healthy little bubble in there with a nice strong heart beat. No sign of what caused the small amount of bleeding and FS all looked really good. He has referred me back to my OBGYN... yay!!! Appt will be in 2 weeks time.


----------

